# DIY Dessert & Candy Recipes



## Andre

We are starting a thread for each juice category (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert & candy, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast). This is the thread for DIY Dessert recipes.

*Please only post DIY Dessert or Candy recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Please feel free to repost your favourite Dessert or Candy recipe from other threads.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*:

Bourbon Peach Pudding. (@Andre)
Creamy Salted Caramel. (@Andre)
Vanilla Mint Ice Cream. (@Larry)
Creamy Caramel Custard. (@kyle_redbull)
Strawberry Cream. with sweet Raspberry exhale. (@Greyz)
Malted Scustard, Vanilla cream with malted milk and melted Strawberry Taffy. (@Feliks Karp)
Blawberry Plasm, Black Cherry with Strawberry Taffy and Bubblegum. (@Feliks Karp)
Frozen Chai or Spicy Ice Cream. (@rogue zombie)
Strawvana, a very successful local commercial juice. Recipe released by @Mike, mixologist and owner of Mike's Mega Mixes. A strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup.
Best Vanilla Custard, a @zadiac creation.
Belgian Waffle Delight by @JanVanRiebeeckVaped.
Licorice Allsorts (@Andre)
Simone, a peppermint crisp tart by @NewOobY.
Raspberry Cupcake by @Greyz.
Strawberry Cream by @DanielSLP.
Coconut Dream, Graham crust with milky and sweet Coconut exhale, by @incredible_hullk.
Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream, a DIYorDIE masterpiece, reported by @KZOR. Original with notes here.
Horror from the Void, a musk-fruit chewing gum by @Feliks Karp.
Pistachio Ice Cream by @incredible_hullk.
Butter Pecan Custard, not too sweet, not too nutty, just enough custard (@Andre)
Mi-go a go go, soft vanilla mousse with apple chunks and a sprinkle of rasberry pieces by @Feliks Karp.
Sweet Strawberry Cream, stawberries one can taste with a tangy sweet zing. (@Andre)
Seed of the Dweller, apple danish with choc swirls and vanilla ice cream, by @Feliks Karp.
Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge, a HIC recipe. (@Clouds4Days)
Strawberry Snake, vanilla ice cream sandwich on a strawberry backdrop, by @Raindance.
Blueberry Ice Cream by @DanielSLP.
Creamy Caramel Pear, a @Deckie original.
Chocolate Milk by @DanielSLP.
Sweet & Light Vanilla Custard by @Faheem777.
Strawberry Milk (Nesquick) by @DanielSLP.
Routhless Lemon Donut Atrocity, a cross between a lemon cream and a zoo biscuit. (@method1)
Custard King, a super rich dessert like cream with a RY4 ending. (@incredible_hullk)
King's Breakfast, Peanut Butter and Banana goodness by @Raindance.
Pineapple Fridge Tart, the name says it all - a SA favourite. An @acorn creation.
Coffee D by @Faheem777, coffee dessert - bold, but not overbearing, espresso inhale with light vanilla and tiramisu exhale.
Strawberry Shortcake Bar, a soft Strawberry cake with delicious biscuit undertones. (@Greyz)
Thai Coconut Ice Cream, reported by @Rude Rudi.
Strawnana Ice Cream by @Kalashnikov
Plum Brûlée, simple yet complex tasting. A @rogue zombie creation.
Banana Brulee, orgasmically thick and creamy with just the right amount of sweetness. (@Rude Rudi)
White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles, created by @Andre.
Blunila Bee, full-bodied, buttery Blueberry Custard presented by @Vino1718.
Creme de Orange, creme brulee spritzed with fresh orange, created by @Rude Rudi.
Dulce de leche, the Argentine way - smooth, sticky and just sweet enough. (@Andre)
Rhubarb & Custard, contrasting bitter and sweet. Something different. (@Andre)
Rhubarb Brûlée by @Andre
Strawberry & Cream, a simple, yet addictive, mix with a vivid and candy strawberry with undertones of heavy whipped cream. Perfected by @DanielSLP
Toblerone, milk chocolate with honey and almond nougat. Created by @GregF.
Frozen Wannabe, a Lychee and Peach frozen yogurt by @Friep.
Persimmon Brûlée, a flavourful and accurate Persimmon in a delicate and light brûlée base. (@Andre)
Creme du Pear, a creamy , thick brulee with soft pear undertones celebrated by a delicious, creamy custard. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Figaro, a Fig Creme Brulee constructed by @Rude Rudi.
Rose Milked, strawberry ice cream wrapped in cheesecake. @DanielSLP's interpretation of the famous Rose Milk by DIYORDIE.
Triumvirate, melted neopolitan ice cream. A remix of Mr Harwick's Threesome by @DanielSLP.
Peach Mango Jello Custard, a Peach and Mango jelly drenched in rich custard. Created by @DanielSLP.
Ultramilk, one of the best custard recipes ever. Creation of @Vino1718.
Ultramilk Strawberry Custard by @Vino1718.
Apricot Creme. A luscious apricot baked custard kissed with toasted almonds. By the master mixer @Rude Rudi.
Butternut Custard. A voluptuous custard complimented by a creamy dollop of creamy butternut and a hint of rich cinnamon. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Limui Jelly, a quirky, indescribable jelly candy that will keep you guessing...by @Rude Rudi.
Green Jelly Thingy, a sweet, slightly sour jelly candy. Work of @rogue zombie.
Murky Daughters. A creamy and light vanilla ice cream adorned by a delicate splash of fresh coffee. Magically created by @Rude Rudi.
Plum Custée. A sultry, dense and creamy custard delicately infused with fresh plums. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Queen's Marmalade. A delicious, thick, citrus marmalade, fit for royalty...by his royal highness @Rude Rudi.
Raspberry Ice Cream. The name says it all - delicious. Created by @Lawrence A.
Litchi Bears. Litchi flavoured Gummy Bears. Work of @Adephi.
Blueberry Brulee. A decadent vanilla custard crowned with caramlised sugar and aromatised with fresh, sweet blueberries. From the work bench of @Rude Rudi.
White ChocMint Fudge. Rich, creamy white chocolate fudge with a refreshing hit of mint. Created by @Strontium.
Dragon Fire & Fairies. An unusual, but delicious, combination of absinthe, cinnamon and dragonfruit. [Reported by @Andre]
Fab Fig Flan. A mouth-watering thick and creamy flan, infused with voluptuous fresh figs and a drizzle of honey. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Blood Orange Cheesecake. A decadent orange cheesecake spritzed with a wedge of fresh orange. From @Rude Rudi's recipe book.
Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart. Takes you back to your childhood. Created by @Andre.
Butterscotch Nice-Cream. A rich & creamy vanilla ice cream drenched with homemade butterscotch sauce. By @Rude Rudi.
Blueberry Jam Monster Remix. Prominent Blueberry balanced with creamy butter and toast. Reported by @JB1987.
Deez Jelly Bomb. Its Sweet, Sour, Juicy and Jelly. This bomb created by @Dietz.
Simple Speckled Eggs. By @Faheem77.
Affogato. A generous scoop of vanilla ice cream drowned with a shot of espresso and a trickle of chocolate. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Pomilla. A lusciously creamy yogurt Panna Cotta crested with fresh pomegranate rubies. By @Rude Rudi.
1 2 3 Banoffee. A voluptuous oral orgasm of ripe bananas smothered in whipped cream and sultry toffee. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Mango Brulee. A delectable, rich and creamy creme brulee infused with fresh mango. Work of @Rude Rudi.
Apple Brulee. A decadent, rich and creamy Creme Brulee married with a sweet & fragrant apple pie filling. By @Rude Rudi.
Delightfully Turkish. Sticky, fragrant rose flavoured jelly cubes dredged with icing sugar. Masterpiece of @Rude Rudi.
Yummies. Scrumptious peanut butter and coconut squares drizzled with velvety milk chocolate. By @Rude Rudi.
Dotty Gonads - a Requiem for a Chocolate. Speckled Eggs. Creation of @zandernwn.
Pop my Cherry. A popping cherry lollipop popper! Tried and tested by @Rude Rudi.
Forest Panna Cotta. An uber creamy panna cotta drenched in a vibrant forrest fruit coulis. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Mango Panna Cotta. A luscious & velvety Panna Cotta mizzled with fresh mango. By @Rude Rudi.
Blackberry & Lime Fool. Smashed blackberries folded into thick, sweet cream. By @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Reserved for Index.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The name says it all. I omitted the honey - the creator says it is excellent with or without. Found the recipe here. As he says "super smooth and very flavorful". A favourite of mine.

I steep all my mixes as a matter of course, but the creator says you can shake and vape this one.

*Bourbon Peach Pudding*
2% FA White Peach
2% FA Custard
2% TFA Kentucky Bourbon
1% FA Cinnamon Ceylon
optional 0.5% FA Honey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> The name says it all. I like less sweet so omitted the honey. Found the recipe here. As he says "super smooth and very flavorful".
> 
> *Bourbon Peach Pudding*
> 2% FA White Peach
> 2% FA Custard
> 2% TFA Kentucky Bourbon
> 1% FA Cinnamon Ceylon
> optional 0.5% FA Honey


Thanks @Andre , going to mix some up tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> The name says it all. I like less sweet so omitted the honey. Found the recipe here. As he says "super smooth and very flavorful". A favourite of mine.
> 
> I steep all my mixes as a matter of course, but the creator says you can shake and vape this one.
> 
> *Bourbon Peach Pudding*
> 2% FA White Peach
> 2% FA Custard
> 2% TFA Kentucky Bourbon
> 1% FA Cinnamon Ceylon
> optional 0.5% FA Honey


This sounds delicious 

I don't find honey to be sweet, in this recipe it's going to tie all those flavours together. It's worth a shot with the honey. Also, honey does need a few days to settle, it's very sharp right after mixing.


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> This sounds delicious
> 
> I don't find honey to be sweet, in this recipe it's going to tie all those flavours together. It's worth a shot with the honey. Also, honey does need a few days to settle, it's very sharp right after mixing.


It is delicious. The creator says it is excellent with or without the honey. I love it without, but shall give it a go with at some stage. 

I cannot resist Greek desserts, of which many take honey. Just tasted my first Greek dessert juice - Melopita. The FA Honey at 0.5 % is just perfect in there. Next up is a Baklava.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> Thanks @Andre , going to mix some up tonight.


Don't you love it when one finds a recipe, which suits your palate AND you have all the concentrates!

Looking forward to hear your impressions on this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Don't you love it when one finds a recipe, which suits your palate AND you have all the concentrates!
> 
> Looking forward to hear your impressions on this one.


Absolutely @Andre . I've cursed with a crazy palate & battle to find anything that sticks to me. I often mix up something I can't wait to taste it. After a week or 2 steeping it's great but the more I vape it the weirder it becomes and eventually I can't stand it - hence the "Rabbit Hole" but greatly cheaper than buying juice. If you come across a Baklava receipe please post a link, in the meantime i will look too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> Absolutely @Andre . I've cursed with a crazy palate & battle to find anything that sticks to me. I often mix up something I can't wait to taste it. After a week or 2 steeping it's great but the more I vape it the weirder it becomes and eventually I can't stand it - hence the "Rabbit Hole" but greatly cheaper than buying juice. If you come across a Baklava receipe please post a link, in the meantime i will look too.


I have a Baklava recipe, curing at the moment. I will cost you the grand sum of $3 here - 12th recipe down the page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I am not a big lover of caramel juices. With some exceptions - e.g. VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve. This one, however, has bowled me over.

Adapted, to prevent too much (cloying for me) sweet, from this recipe. If you like more sweet, follow the original recipe.

The touch of salt, there on the taste - but just, makes it special. The creams make it soft and chewy.

*Salted Creamy Caramel*
FW Salted Caramel 5 %
CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (the original uses TFA Sweet Cream)
FA Fresh Cream 1 % (in place of FA Vienna Cream in the original)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Larry

Adding this in here aswell for categorization (HUGE WORD) purposes. 

*Vanilla Mint Ice Cream*

TFA Spearmint - 0.18%
FA Vanilla Classic - 2%
FA Vanilla Bourbon - 0.25%
TFA Vanillin 10 - 0.75%
FA Vienna Cream - 2%
FA Fresh Cream - 1%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 3%
TFA Vanilla Cupcake - 2%
TFA Vanilla Swirl - 3%

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I was just about to ask if any one has some dessert ideas definitely following

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Creamy caramel custard

TFA CARAMEL CANDY 3%
CAP VC V1 6%
CAP BAV CREAM 3%
TFA CHEESECAKE GRAHAM CRUST 2%
EM 1%

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Here's one that I love, I mix up a batch every month. Very similar to most Strawberry Creams with a nice sweet raspberry on the exhale. It's good after a few days steeping but even better after 2 to 3 weeks.
Can't wait for my Mag stirrer to arrive then I can cut down the steeping to a few hours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

Greyz said:


> View attachment 64276
> 
> 
> Here's one that I love, I mix up a batch every month. Very similar to most Strawberry Creams with a nice sweet raspberry on the exhale. It's good after a few days steeping but even better after 2 to 3 weeks.
> Can't wait for my Mag stirrer to arrive then I can cut down the steeping to a few hours.


Can't see pic. Where u getting the mag stirrer from

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Can't see pic. Where u getting the mag stirrer from
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Is the image not attached? I can see it when I click view attachment. Here's a link to the stirrer below:
Click HERE


----------



## Greyz

Is the attachment viewable now?


----------



## daniel craig

Greyz said:


> Is the attachment viewable now?


Yeah

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Greyz said:


> Here's a link to the stirrer below:
> Click HERE



Please let us know how it works. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> I have a Baklava recipe, curing at the moment. I will cost you the grand sum of $3 here - 12th recipe down the page.



Is the Baklava ready yet? Let us know what it turns out like...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Is the Baklava ready yet? Let us know what it turns out like...


See this post, @Rude Rudi.


----------



## Feliks Karp

*

*​*
Malted Scustard*
-
65 VG / 35 PG
-
Strawberry Taffy (CAP) 7%
Vanilla Custard V2 (CAP) 3 %
Malted Milk (FTA) 2 %
Milk (FTA) 1%
Bavarian Cream (CAP) 0.5 %
-
Quick warm bath to loosen her up and shake 'n vape, tastes even better after 2-3 days.
-

Vanilla cream mixed in with malted milk and melted strawberry taffy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Feliks Karp said:


> *Malted Scustard*



Making this tonight! Been looking for a recipe for the Strawberry Taffy!
Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@Feliks Karp can you describe the profile on strawberry taffy?

Recipe does look tasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp

moonunit said:


> @Feliks Karp can you describe the profile on strawberry taffy?
> 
> Recipe does look tasty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It tastes like a hard strawberry sweet, in this mix, it adds like a hint of strawberry against the malt and cream, but strong candy body to the profile. If that makes sense.

It's like one of these sweets without the sour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

​*Blawberry Plasm
-*
Notes: Due to health issues I can't vape a lot of PG, but I find plain VG vapes to be boring. So I wanted something minimal but with a fresh taste. 90% VG, I would suggest an RDA, also let it steep for about a week, you can shake and vape but the taste is muted because of all the VG. Also at 90 % VG thick, thick vapor, not for discreet vaping. This is pretty much my ADV. 
-
90VG / 10PG
-
Black Cherry (TFA) 2%
Strawberry Taffy (Cap) 2 %
BubbleGum (TFA) 1%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

@Feliks Karp your last two recipes look awesome! Now I gotta get me some strawberry taffy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Made the Malted Scustard - did a shake and vape but think it needs a bit of time...promising!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I must of had to much wine when i came up with this, but what a nice combo...

Frozen Chai or Spicy Ice Cream







INW Shisha Chai 2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
FA Caramel 0.5%

The spices in the Chai - mainly cinnamon but also Cardomen and more - really compliment the 'Vanilla Bean'. Then the Ice Cream and Caramel makes it luxorious creamy good.

It tastes like a spiced vanilla ice cream. Defenitely more dessert than tea.

Edit: I just googled now, and Chai Ice Cream is an actual thing. I may be a genius :0

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

rogue zombie said:


> I must of had to much wine when i came up with this, but what a nice combo...
> 
> Frozen Chai or Spicy Ice Cream
> 
> INW Shisha Chai 2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4%
> FA Caramel 0.5%
> 
> The spices in the Chai - mainly cinnamon but also Cardomen and more - really compliment the 'Vanilla Bean'. Then the Ice Cream and Caramel makes it luxorious creamy good.
> 
> It tasted like a spiced vanilla ice cream. Defenitely more dessert than tea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



which supplier did u get the chai from?


----------



## rogue zombie

I got it directly from Inawera, but im sure Ive seen it locally now. I will look for it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

thx...i have seen it valley vapour but they 10 bucks more than everyone else


----------



## Feliks Karp

rogue zombie said:


> I must of had to much wine when i came up with this, but what a nice combo...
> 
> Frozen Chai or Spicy Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INW Shisha Chai 2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 4%
> FA Caramel 0.5%
> 
> The spices in the Chai - mainly cinnamon but also Cardomen and more - really compliment the 'Vanilla Bean'. Then the Ice Cream and Caramel makes it luxorious creamy good.
> 
> It tastes like a spiced vanilla ice cream. Defenitely more dessert than tea.
> 
> Edit: I just googled now, and Chai Ice Cream is an actual thing. I may be a genius :0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



need a drool rating....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> which supplier did u get the chai from?


https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collec...tes/products/chai-shisha-type-concentrate-inw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collec...tes/products/chai-shisha-type-concentrate-inw



eish..now how did i miss that from my go to supplier...*feeling like an idiot*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Strawvana



Code:


TFA Strawberry          1.5
TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
TFA VBIC                4
TFA Marshmallow         0.5
Cap VC1                 1.25
Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
Inawera Raspberry       0.4

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13 | Thanks 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TFA Strawberry          1.5
> TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
> TFA VBIC                4
> TFA Marshmallow         0.5
> Cap VC1                 1.25
> Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
> Inawera Raspberry       0.4



What the... as in MMM Strawvana?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> What the... as in MMM Strawvana?


I think so. Must be a first for us .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I think so. Must be a first for us .



Yip, it is officially the first local juice to release the recipe.
Epic, Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike

rogue zombie said:


> What the... as in MMM Strawvana?



Shhh, don't tell anyone it got leaked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TFA Strawberry          1.5
> TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
> TFA VBIC                4
> TFA Marshmallow         0.5
> Cap VC1                 1.25
> Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
> Inawera Raspberry       0.4



That's awesome thanks mike

And for once I have all the flavours 

Hi ho hi ho, it's off to mix I go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Shhh, don't tell anyone it got leaked



Already posted on Reddit, ELR, AllTheFlavors, CNN and Sky News 

But really, appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike

It's not the most complex/interesting of recipes, especially if you consider the popularity of mustard milk and various iterations thereof, but it's worth mentioning that the recipe is around 18 months old, in fact it was the very first juice someone paid me for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Shhh, don't tell anyone it got leaked


Am waiting for the Lime Party leak!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> It's not the most complex/interesting of recipes, especially if you consider the popularity of mustard milk and various iterations thereof, but it's worth mentioning that the recipe is around 18 months old, in fact it was the very first juice someone paid me for.



Its always good to see how people that successfully sell juice go about building a recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Hope this is the right section. Looking for a winning recipe for a Vanilla Custard. No worries about diketones and acetoin etc. Only VC juice I have vaped is ELR General Custard. Something similar would do just fine, but can be creamier etc. Any help appreciated.
@Andre @rogue zombie @zadiac


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> Hope this is the right section. Looking for a winning recipe for a Vanilla Custard. No worries about diketones and acetoin etc. Only VC juice I have vaped is ELR General Custard. Something similar would do just fine, but can be creamier etc. Any help appreciated.
> @Andre @rogue zombie @zadiac



Thirdworldorder's Third World Custard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

method1 said:


> Thirdworldorder's Third World Custard.



Is there a recipe in there somewhere?


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> Is there a recipe in there somewhere?



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/150112/Third+World+Custard

and

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/408829/Third+World+Custard+v2

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> Hope this is the right section. Looking for a winning recipe for a Vanilla Custard. No worries about diketones and acetoin etc. Only VC juice I have vaped is ELR General Custard. Something similar would do just fine, but can be creamier etc. Any help appreciated.
> @Andre @rogue zombie @zadiac



This is my own invention and I love it.

7% Vanilla (FA)
4% Custard (FA)
2% Vanilla bean Ice Cream (CAP)

Steep for at least a week and give it a warm bath and a good stir/swirl (not shake) once a day.
Might not be what you want, but it's the best Vanilla Custard I've had so far. You can add sweetener if you want, but I don't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

zadiac said:


> This is my own invention and I love it.
> 
> 7% Vanilla (FA)
> 4% Custard (FA)
> 2% Vanilla bean Ice Cream (CAP)
> 
> Steep for at least a week and give it a warm bath and a good stir/swirl (not shake) once a day.
> Might not be what you want, but it's the best Vanilla Custard I've had so far. You can add sweetener if you want, but I don't.



Which vanilla is that?


----------



## zadiac

method1 said:


> Which vanilla is that?



Just plain FA vanilla. Nothing fancy. You can use this https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/vanilla-classic-madagascar-concentrate-fa or even this https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/simply-vanilla-concentrate-cap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

zadiac said:


> Just plain FA vanilla. Nothing fancy. You can use this https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/vanilla-classic-madagascar-concentrate-fa or even this https://www.blckvapour.co.za/products/simply-vanilla-concentrate-cap



Ok vanilla classic. That's what I meant since they have a couple variations.


----------



## moonunit

zadiac said:


> This is my own invention and I love it.
> 
> 7% Vanilla (FA)
> 4% Custard (FA)
> 2% Vanilla bean Ice Cream (CAP)
> 
> Steep for at least a week and give it a warm bath and a good stir/swirl (not shake) once a day.
> Might not be what you want, but it's the best Vanilla Custard I've had so far. You can add sweetener if you want, but I don't.



Ordered FA Custard the other day, how is it at 4%? been very weary of anything higher than 1% with FA flavours lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Hope this is the right section. Looking for a winning recipe for a Vanilla Custard. No worries about diketones and acetoin etc. Only VC juice I have vaped is ELR General Custard. Something similar would do just fine, but can be creamier etc. Any help appreciated.
> @Andre @rogue zombie @zadiac


Grants Vanilla Custard Clone 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/11224/ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

moonunit said:


> Ordered FA Custard the other day, how is it at 4%? been very weary of anything higher than 1% with FA flavours lately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a strong custard taste, but I like it. You can lower it to 2% if you don't like a strong custard taste.




rogue zombie said:


> Grants Vanilla Custard Clone
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/11224/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I ordered Grant's once. I will never again. It's the most unimpressive hyped juice I ever had. That's why I don't even bother with a clone of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> Ordered FA Custard the other day, how is it at 4%? been very weary of anything higher than 1% with FA flavours lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's not quite as strong as some other FA flavours.. and of course it has LEMON in it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Belgian Waffle Delight.

5%-Belgian Waffle (TFA)

3.5%-Vanilla Bean Ice Cream(TFA)

2.5%-Caramel(TFA)

2%-Bavarian cream ( Or if you prefer butter cream )(TFA)

0.5%-Kentucky Burbon(TFA)

0.5%-French Vanilla(TFA)

1%- Smooth

( steep for 2+ weeks for best flavour )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Belgian Waffle Delight.
> 
> 5%-Belgian Waffle
> 
> 3.5%-Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 
> 2.5%-Caramel
> 
> 2%-Bavarian cream ( Or if you prefer butter cream )
> 
> 0.5%-Kentucky Burbon
> 
> 0.5%-French Vanilla
> 
> 1%- Smooth
> 
> ( steep for 2+ weeks for best flavour )



I'm guessing these are all TFA?

How do you find the waffle on this? Does the smooth tone it down a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff

@JanVanRiebeeckVaped do you mean TFA Bourbon or TFA _Kentucky_ Bourbon? Because if you have Kentucky Bourbon please tell me where you got it as I'd love to get my hands on some!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I keep reading that INW Custard is supposed to be very good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

I am pretty impressed with the INW Tobacco range so far. So I would presume the other stuff should be good as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

@rogue zombie try the CLY Custard. It will cost you R20 for 5ml to check it out. And while you at it get some coconut, cream and Malva Pudding. Would love to hear your take on one or two of their concentrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

INW Raspberry is a real winner for me, and Sesame is also very authentic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Huffapuff said:


> @JanVanRiebeeckVaped do you mean TFA Bourbon or TFA _Kentucky_ Bourbon? Because if you have Kentucky Bourbon please tell me where you got it as I'd love to get my hands on some!


 Hey man , Yes I'm referring to TFA Kentucky bourbon I got some from a friend of mine who mixes for a registered retailer , I think he got it online though , Ill try and find out for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

moonunit said:


> I'm guessing these are all TFA?
> 
> How do you find the waffle on this? Does the smooth tone it down a bit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes the Smooth definitely helps and the flavour is just beautiful , you can shake and vape it , but steeping it is definitely worth It I've got 450 ML steeping in a Grolsch beer bottle buried in my back yard atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Hey man , Yes I'm referring to TFA Kentucky bourbon I got some from a friend of mine who mixes for a registered retailer , I think he got it online though , Ill try and find out for you


Kindly edit your recipe post to indicate that you are referring to TFA concentrates.


----------



## Andre

I got this recipe here. To me it tastes exactly like Licorice Allsorts. Quite sweet with a fruit note appearing infrequently. A winner if this is your taste. Not my taste, unfortunately. You want almost 30 ml of this in 12 mg - PM me.

Mine steeped for 30 days, as suggested by the creator.

*Licorice Allsorts*
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 6 %
FW Absinthe 3 %
TFA Orange Cream 2 %
FA Anise 1 %
INW Peach 1 %
FA Pear 1 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> I got this recipe here. To me it tastes exactly like Licorice Allsorts. Quite sweet with a fruit note appearing infrequently. A winner if this is your taste. Not my taste, unfortunately. You want almost 30 ml of this in 12 mg - PM me.
> 
> Mine steeped for 30 days, as suggested by the creator.
> 
> *Licorice Allsorts*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 6 %
> FW Absinthe 3 %
> TFA Orange Cream 2 %
> FA Anise 1 %
> INW Peach 1 %
> FA Pear 1 %



Thanks man, I've been wondering what does Anise taste like - it is kind of a licorice taste?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks for the offer @Andre but licorice is not my thing either, besides 12mg will drive my bonkers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

NewOobY said:


> Thanks man, I've been wondering what does Anise taste like - it is kind of a licorice taste?



Anise is as close to licorice I've found so far.


----------



## NewOobY

Huffapuff said:


> Anise is as close to licorice I've found so far.


wicked thanks bro, I'm not a fan of licorice - but I like salted licorice every now and then. mmm now to find a salt concentrate. Think I can make my own mix some salt in water then dilute it in PG?


----------



## Jan

Here is a good but very strong licorice concentrate http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/flavours/liquorice/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

Hey Fellow DIY-ers, and to be DIY-ers,

Here is a simple recipe that is an exact replica of peppermint crisp tart - well at least according to my taste buds. It comprises of many ingredients, but i'm sure with a little tinkering you guys can reduce the number of ingredients. I vaped this to death for 2 months solid, it is still in my arsenal of ADV's.

I call it: *Simone
*
FA: Caramel 3%
FA: Fresh Cream 0.5%
TFA: Whipped Cream 2%
FA: Vienna Cream 0.5%
INW: Milk Chocolate 2%
FLV: Pralines 0.3%
TFA: Artic Menthol 0.25%
FW: Candy Cane 1%
FA: Cookie 4%
TFA: Graham Cracker 1%
TFA: Coconut Extra 0.25% <-- Basically one drop per 10ml

So basically it is a peppermint infused caramel whipped cream on a base of tennis biscuits. Like all Simone's this one needs time and attention so give it two weeks to steep and rock her world (shake) everyday to keep her smiling. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

thanks @NewOobY..will def give Simone a test drive since i love peppermint tart. presume the peppeemint comes from the candy cane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @NewOobY..will def give Simone a test drive since i love peppermint tart. presume the peppeemint comes from the candy cane


yes sir - I feel anymore than that it becomes to strong of a taste. But that's me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Simone huh? Did a Simone break your heart once?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY

Huffapuff said:


> Simone huh? Did a Simone break your heart once?


nope I'm married to one . I love my wife just like I love my peppermint crisp tart. It's also her favorite dessert.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

You married your e-juice?! Ok man I think you have a problem and need to get help!

No, wait - I'm confused. Your wife is a peppermint crisp tart?

(Oops! Too far?)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari

You guys are busy. Subbed.


----------



## Caveman

NewOobY said:


> Hey Fellow DIY-ers, and to be DIY-ers,
> 
> Here is a simple recipe that is an exact replica of peppermint crisp tart - well at least according to my taste buds. It comprises of many ingredients, but i'm sure with a little tinkering you guys can reduce the number of ingredients. I vaped this to death for 2 months solid, it is still in my arsenal of ADV's.
> 
> I call it: *Simone
> *
> FA: Caramel 3%
> FA: Fresh Cream 0.5%
> TFA: Whipped Cream 2%
> FA: Vienna Cream 0.5%
> TFA: Double Chocolate 2%
> FLV: Pralines 0.5%
> TFA: Artic Menthol 0.25%
> FW: Candy Cane 1%
> FA: Cookie 4%
> TFA: Graham Cracker 1%
> TFA: Coconut Extra 0.25% <-- Basically one drop per 10ml
> 
> So basically it is a peppermint infused caramel whipped cream on a base of tennis biscuits. Like all Simone's this one needs time and attention so give it two weeks to steep and rock her world (shake) everyday to keep her smiling. Enjoy



I have been looking for a good peppermint crisp tart recipe for ages. Will definitely be trying this come month end.


----------



## Greyz

Here's 1 for the Raspberry lovers, the Vanilla Cupcake is quite strong and takes about 1 to 2 weeks to meld together nicely.
But vape it within the next week or 2 as the cupcake fades alot after 4 weeks.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> View attachment 67685
> 
> 
> I can't take the amount of Lemon in every Fruit loops juice I had tried or tasted.
> Here's my take on a popular Fruit Circles juice but tweaked to how I like it.
> The lemon is still there but it's very subdued and almost non-existant (as I wanted)
> 
> EDIT: @Andre Feel free to move this to the correct DIY thread if I have posted it in the wrong one


I cannot move anything. That sounds like a Breakfast juice? If you agree, kindly delete here and move here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I cannot move anything. That sounds like a Breakfast juice? If you agree, kindly delete here and move here.



Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> I cannot move anything. That sounds like a Breakfast juice? If you agree, kindly delete here and move here.


Yes it's a Breakfast Vape, post moved and old 1 deleted. Thanks @Andre, not only for the link but also for taking the time to index all these amazing recipe in the OP's. I'm now on a mission to attack the Tobacco's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

Rob Fisher said:


> Done!



Looks like I beat the Secret Porcupine this time bwahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanielSLP

*Strawberry Cream DSLP*
3% Strawberry (Ripe) TFA
3% Strawberry (Red Touch) FA
2% Custard FA
2% Cream Fresh FA
1% Bavarian Cream CAP
2% Vanilla Bean Gelato TFA
0.5% Marshmallow FA
0.5% Sucralose

Steep time: 3 days minimum but better after a week.

A blended strawberry with back notes of creams. It's really good and is part of my ADV for a few months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Vaping some Strawvana now.

It IS the best Strawberries and Cream. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Mustard Milk is a stunning recipe. No doubt. 2 ingredients makes it newcomer friendly to. Genius.

BUT Strawvana tastes that little bit more elegant.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NewOobY

I vaped about 300ml of strawvana just before I started diy the stuff is the juice of the gods. Love the stuff and love that I can now make 300 more ml for myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> Mustard Milk is a stunning recipe. No doubt. 2 ingredients makes it newcomer friendly to. Genius.
> 
> BUT Strawvana tastes that little bit more elegant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I am definitely going to try it.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Vaping some Strawvana now.
> 
> It IS the best Strawberries and Cream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yip, doubled up this weekend and made a BIIIIG batch of the stuff!!
So simple but so nice. The VC V1 definitely makes a difference - I made a batch with V2 and it was just not the same... V1 takes it (and me) to that happy place!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

DanielSLP said:


> *Strawberry Cream DSLP*
> 3% Strawberry (Ripe) TFA
> 3% Strawberry (Red Touch) FA
> 2% Custard FA
> 2% Cream Fresh FA
> 1% Bavarian Cream CAP
> 2% Vanilla Bean Gelato TFA
> 0.5% Marshmallow FA
> 0.5% Sucralose
> 
> Steep time: 3 days minimum but better after a week.
> 
> A blended strawberry with back notes of creams. It's really good and is part of my ADV for a few months.



Thanks Daniel, will give it a go!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Yip, doubled up this weekend and made a BIIIIG batch of the stuff!!
> So simple but so nice. The VC V1 definitely makes a difference - I made a batch with V2 and it was just not the same... V1 takes it (and me) to that happy place!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya V2 sucks imo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Yip, doubled up this weekend and made a BIIIIG batch of the stuff!!
> So simple but so nice. The VC V1 definitely makes a difference - I made a batch with V2 and it was just not the same... V1 takes it (and me) to that happy place!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya V2 sucks imo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> Mustard Milk is a stunning recipe. No doubt. 2 ingredients makes it newcomer friendly to. Genius.
> 
> BUT Strawvana tastes that little bit more elegant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Is this the one you make?
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana Custard


----------



## Soutie

rogue zombie said:


> Ya V2 sucks imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



We get it, it isn't very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> We get it, it isn't very good


Lol....Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

SAVaper said:


> Is this the one you make?
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana Custard


No no. Its @Mike Mike Mega Mixes Strawvana on page 4 of this thread.

I cant seem to copy and paste on Tapatalk, on my phone.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TFA Strawberry          1.5
> TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
> TFA VBIC                4
> TFA Marshmallow         0.5
> Cap VC1                 1.25
> Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
> Inawera Raspberry       0.4




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

rogue zombie said:


> No no. Its @Mike Mike Mega Mixes Strawvana on page 4 of this thread.
> 
> I cant seem to copy and paste on Tapatalk, on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Awesome thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

SAVaper said:


> Is this the one you make?
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana Custard




Yebo! That's the one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Lol I sense some confusion here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Effjh said:


> Lol I sense some confusion here.




No problem. I will try both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Strawvana was meant to be a strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup. If you're not big on the raspberry, I'd say half the %.

Glad you're enjoying it @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

@Mike any chance I can sub FA Marshmallow instead of TFA's?


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Strawvana was meant to be a strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup. If you're not big on the raspberry, I'd say half the %.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it @rogue zombie


To me its like an extra thick strawberry shake made with Vanilla Soft Serve, fresh strawberries and a dash of syrup.

Its a very impressive recipe. The low percentages obviously allow the smaller notes to come through.

Thank you bud!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mike said:


> Strawvana was meant to be a strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup. If you're not big on the raspberry, I'd say half the %.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it @rogue zombie



Thanks Mike. What's the steep time on this one?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike

Huffapuff said:


> @Mike any chance I can sub FA Marshmallow instead of TFA's?



IIRC TFA is sweeter and is more about the top notes. 

However, variety is the spice of life. Why not, I don't expect it will be bad, just different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Mike said:


> IIRC TFA is sweeter and is more about the top notes.
> 
> However, variety is the spice of life. Why not, I don't expect it will be bad, just different.


I would probably up the sweet cream by 0.2% to keep the sweetness of the ice cream and try and keep the recipe in balance if the TFA marshmallow is subbed with FA Marshmallow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

DanielSLP said:


> I would probably up the sweet cream by 0.2% to keep the sweetness of the ice cream and try and keep the recipe in balance if the TFA marshmallow is subbed with FA Marshmallow.



The sweetness that Cap's sweet cream is far more of a bottom note in my opinion, tending towards a burnt sugar level of depth with a noticeable hint of bitterness. I feel that using FA marshmallow will have less of an impact on the overall balance of the flavour than fiddling with the cream base.

But what do I know?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DanielSLP

Always found FA Marshmallow on the bland side vs TFA or Cap. I assumed the marshmallow is used for lung feel and to sweeten up the mix? Was looking for a way to keep the sweetness from your original, but then again that rasberry is a sweet beast on its own


----------



## Mike

You're right  I just meant that when trying to compensate for missing sweetness, increasing Cap sweet cream isn't an ideal candidate (in this recipe). It's a massively underrated concentrate IMO, I use loads of the stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dane

After letting Strawvana sit for a week I started vaping it last night and it really is a top quality recipe. Into my top 5 ADVs! 

Thanks for sharing Mike!

I did sub cap sweet cream for tfa, will try it again with the cap version next.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Flavours arrived yesterday. Mixing my Strawvana today or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mase21

Dane said:


> After letting Strawvana sit for a week I started vaping it last night and it really is a top quality recipe. Into my top 5 ADVs!
> 
> Thanks for sharing Mike!
> 
> I did sub cap sweet cream for tfa, will try it again with the cap version next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



may i ask whats the % of tfa sweet cream you put in ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TFA Strawberry          1.5
> TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
> TFA VBIC                4
> TFA Marshmallow         0.5
> Cap VC1                 1.25
> Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
> Inawera Raspberry       0.4


----------



## SAVaper

mase21 said:


> may i ask whats the % of tfa sweet cream you put in ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Sorry, you meant the TFA not the CAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

rogue zombie said:


> I must of had to much wine when i came up with this, but what a nice combo...
> 
> Frozen Chai or Spicy Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INW Shisha Chai 2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
> FA Caramel 0.5%
> 
> The spices in the Chai - mainly cinnamon but also Cardomen and more - really compliment the 'Vanilla Bean'. Then the Ice Cream and Caramel makes it luxorious creamy good.
> 
> It tastes like a spiced vanilla ice cream. Defenitely more dessert than tea.
> 
> Edit: I just googled now, and Chai Ice Cream is an actual thing. I may be a genius :0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I'm new to DIY and can still be classed as a 'DIY Disaster Area'.I ordered some more concentrates and this recipe caught my eye (even though I don't like Chai tea or coffee Meh!)so I made sure I got the right stuff in the order.
Been steeping for a couple of weeks and its brilliant! @rogue zombie you said you drank too much wine before you invented it,all I can say is drink more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Genosmate said:


> I'm new to DIY and can still be classed as a 'DIY Disaster Area'.I ordered some more concentrates and this recipe caught my eye (even though I don't like Chai tea or coffee Meh!)so I made sure I got the right stuff in the order.
> Been steeping for a couple of weeks and its brilliant! @rogue zombie you said you drank too much wine before you invented it,all I can say is drink more!


Lol... 

I am glad you like it.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

*coconut dream*: delightful graham crust with a milky, sweetish coconut exhale

65/35 vg/pg

tfa graham crust 13%
tfa bavarian creme 5%
tfa coconut 0.5% ( 0.25% for less suntan)
tfa marshmallow 0.5%
tfa brown sugar 0.5%
tfa dairy milk 0.25%

needs heat to avoid suntan lotion effect...0.4 coil 47 watts

reminds me of complex chaos coconut comfort but with coconut instead of toasted coconut

good steep (5 days) or 30 minutrs ultrasonic and cap off 1 night

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NewOobY

incredible_hullk said:


> *coconut dream*: delightful graham crust with a milky, sweetish coconut exhale
> 
> 65/35 vg/pg
> 
> tfa graham crust 13%
> tfa bavarian creme 5%
> tfa coconut 0.5% ( 0.25% for less suntan)
> tfa marshmallow 0.5%
> tfa brown sugar 0.5%
> tfa dairy milk 0.25%
> 
> needs heat to avoid suntan lotion effect...0.4 coil 47 watts
> 
> reminds me of complex chaos coconut comfort but with coconut instead of toasted coconut
> 
> good steep (5 days) or 30 minutrs ultrasonic and cap off 1 night


this sounds so lekka, gonna make it - but using a different coconut. I'm not a fan of TFA Coconut. I'll try it with FLV Macaroon and report back


----------



## Huffapuff

Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TFA Strawberry          1.5
> TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
> TFA VBIC                4
> TFA Marshmallow         0.5
> Cap VC1                 1.25
> Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
> Inawera Raspberry       0.4


I mixed this up last week and had a little taste test today - and I really enjoyed it. The strawberry is light and not sickly sweet as I feared it may be. I'm looking forward to officially breaking this open in a few days time.

Thanks for sharing Mike, this one's a winner 

EDIT: I subbed TFA Marshmallow with FA's version.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> I am not a big lover of caramel juices. With some exceptions - e.g. VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve. This one, however, has bowled me over.
> 
> Adapted, to prevent too much (cloying for me) sweet, from this recipe. If you like more sweet, follow the original recipe.
> 
> The touch of salt, there on the taste - but just, makes it special. The creams make it soft and chewy.
> 
> *Salted Creamy Caramel*
> FW Salted Caramel 5 %
> CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (the original uses TFA Sweet Cream)
> FA Fresh Cream 1 %



Been waiting to mix this and finally got my ass into gear.
Thanks @Andre great find.
I used CAP sweet cream as did you but I used Vienna Cream as per the original.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

GregF said:


> Been waiting to mix this and finally got my ass into gear.
> Thanks @Andre great find.
> I used CAP sweet cream as did you but I used Vienna Cream as per the original.


i will 100% be trying this - I love salted caramel irl. 

Do you think popcorn + salted caramel will work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Thats not a bad idea. 
I might try some CLY caramel popcorn with some FW salted caramel


----------



## NewOobY

GregF said:


> Thats not a bad idea.
> I might try some CLY caramel popcorn with some FW salted caramel


damn son that sounds amazing. Plz do it and report back . I'm gonna try some of there naartjie and malva.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

I enjoy this. Welcome to give it a try.

MIX AT 60VG // 40PG STEEP: Shake and Vape

2% (FW) CrÈme De Menthe 
0.5% (TPA) Meringue 
2% (CAP) Marshmallow 
3% (TPA) Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 
4% (INW) Milk Chocolate 
1.5% (TPA) Sweetener

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

KZOR said:


> I enjoy this. Welcome to give it a try.
> 
> MIX AT 60VG // 40PG STEEP: Shake and Vape
> 
> 2% (FW) CrÈme De Menthe
> 0.5% (TPA) Meringue
> 2% (CAP) Marshmallow
> 3% (TPA) Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 4% (INW) Milk Chocolate
> 1.5% (TPA) Sweetener



Full details here:

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/09/12/cuprian-diy-ejuice-recipes/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

@method1 
Have you tried it yet?


----------



## method1

yup. killer recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dane

method1 said:


> Full details here:
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/09/12/cuprian-diy-ejuice-recipes/


So keen to try it...just need INW milk chocolate. Anyone in PTA who could spare some? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

KZOR said:


> @method1
> Have you tried it yet?


What's the chocolate profile like? I'm wary of chocolate vapes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Glytch

Dane said:


> So keen to try it...just need INW milk chocolate. Anyone in PTA who could spare some?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I've asked BLCKVapour to order some

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock

Ok @KZOR Just mixed it up and it is very good, neither the chocolate or the crème de menthe is dominant. The flavours all blend well. I also think it will benefit from a week of steeping. This is a nice vape to have. Thanks for this.



Just thinking ... Friday night sitting at my desk, a mug of hot Cappuccino, a snifter of iced plumb Mead and a chocolate mint vape... pure decadence.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones

i must say , if you like a choclolate mint vape, add 1 drop /10ML of menthol to the Bronuts recipe it will make you smile


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Full details here:
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/09/12/cuprian-diy-ejuice-recipes/



Thanks for posting. Just clicked on the link now to see.

The notes on that recipe are very interesting. Took him 9 months to get it right! My gosh @method1 that is huge effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Who stocks INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Who stocks INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Out of stock everywhere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Who stocks INW Milk Chocolate and FW Creme de Menthe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Blck Vapour, but out of stock on the INW Milk Chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Also hope BLCKVapour gets stock of INW Milk Chocolate before the end of the month. Really hoping to try this recipe. I have a cart with all the other flavours ready to go!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

​Horror from the void:

80 VG / 20 PG

-
Grape Candy (TFA) - 5 %
Rasberry (candy) (TFA) - 3%
Bubblegum (TFA) - 2%
Musk Candy (TFA) - 1%
-
You can overnight this, but the musk will be way stronger than the rest, 4 - 7 day steep recommended.
-

Flavour profile is a musk-fruit chewing gum, as some one who can't seem to vape any kind of mint I find this very refreshing.

*edit - just wanted to note, I would not suggest this as an ADV even though i find it refreshing, it's very sweet,I like to vape it in-between fruits and bakery stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Glytch said:


> What's the chocolate profile like? I'm wary of chocolate vapes.



If the Milk Chocolate is anything to go by Cuprian may be a decent recipe. I've just done a tester of INW Milk Chocolate and it's wonderful! First time I've had a chocolate flavour that actually tastes like milk chocolate. It's not dark chocolate or dry and bitter - it's like a dairy milk chocolate with a creamy exhale and leaves a bit of sweetness on the lips. Nom! I'm looking forward to using this in future creations

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Glytch

Huffapuff said:


> If the Milk Chocolate is anything to go by Cuprian may be a decent recipe. I've just done a tester of INW Milk Chocolate and it's wonderful! First time I've had a chocolate flavour that actually tastes like milk chocolate. It's not dark chocolate or dry and bitter - it's like a dairy milk chocolate with a creamy exhale and leaves a bit of sweetness on the lips. Nom! I'm looking forward to using this in future creations


Excellent. Now just to find someone who has stock.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

im really keen on trying some. Don't VV have?


----------



## Patrick

Huffapuff said:


> If the Milk Chocolate is anything to go by Cuprian may be a decent recipe. I've just done a tester of INW Milk Chocolate and it's wonderful! First time I've had a chocolate flavour that actually tastes like milk chocolate. It's not dark chocolate or dry and bitter - it's like a dairy milk chocolate with a creamy exhale and leaves a bit of sweetness on the lips. Nom! I'm looking forward to using this in future creations



That Milk Chocolate is amazing.I keep on looking for new ideas to pair it with. ELR folks say that it's best after a month but I cannot ever wait that long. It's a sophisticated chocolate, no notes of cocoa, just cream and light chocolate. And it's not a coil clogger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Hey if the INW Chocolate is so good, yous should try a Bowdens Mate type..

INW Choc
INW Shisha Vanilla (seems to be the best Vanilla around)
FW Creme de Menthe (if its good enough for Enyaw...)


I will do so as soon as I get some

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre since you vaped 97.6% of the Bowdens Mate produced, would you say there is some sort of cream in there?

Or just really good Choc, Vanilla and Mint?

I cant remember, just it being superbly smooth. The Choc was like Lindt.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre since you vaped 97.6% of the Bowdens Mate produced, would you say there is some sort of cream in there?
> 
> Or just really good Choc, Vanilla and Mint?
> 
> I cant remember, just it being superbly smooth. The Choc was like Lindt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hehe, having mixed so many versions I am totally confused, but I reckon it has some cream in there. The Choc is quite lite and the peppermint/menthol quite pronounced - to my taste at least. Have a few versions with INW Chocolate curing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

@rogue zombie and @Andre guys my mouth is watering, I really must try inw milk chocolate - none of the vendors here have it , well none of the vendors I know of. How did you guys come by it? Or did you get it before it became so popular?


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> @rogue zombie and @Andre guys my mouth is watering, I really must try inw milk chocolate - none of the vendors here have it , well none of the vendors I know of. How did you guys come by it? Or did you get it before it became so popular?


I dont have any yet. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

NewOobY said:


> @rogue zombie and @Andre guys my mouth is watering, I really must try inw milk chocolate - none of the vendors here have it , well none of the vendors I know of. How did you guys come by it? Or did you get it before it became so popular?


Word on the street is that Inawera themselves don't have stock 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Glytch said:


> Word on the street is that Inawera themselves don't have stock
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Lol this happened with CAP Choc Donut when Bronuts was released.

Amazing the reach that Enyawreklaw has, that a supplier would run out of a comcentrate, when he releases a recipe

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch

rogue zombie said:


> Lol this happened with CAP Choc Donut when Bronuts was released.
> 
> Amazing the reach that Enyawreklaw has, that a supplier would run out of a comcentrate, when he releases a recipe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



He should let the manufacturers know which concentrates his new recipes are going to use so they can make sure they have stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Glytch said:


> He should let the manufacturers know which concentrates his new recipes are going to use so they can make sure they have stock.


They should bloody well sponsor him too, since he brings he indirectly boosts their sales.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi guys...just a tip. i love my coconut but the aftertaste is strong. for my desert flavours add my 0.25 to 0.5% coconut plus 2 to 4 drops cap caramel per 30 ml bottle(must be cap) and after 1 to 2 week steep the caramel and coconut has married and really awesome..add some graham cracker and tastes like tennis biscuit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

NewOobY said:


> @rogue zombie and @Andre guys my mouth is watering, I really must try inw milk chocolate - none of the vendors here have it , well none of the vendors I know of. How did you guys come by it? Or did you get it before it became so popular?


Yip, got some before word hit the street.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

dammit, I will have to wait then for the craze to be done. I wonder how long it's going to last though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

NewOobY said:


> dammit, I will have to wait then for the craze to be done. I wonder how long it's going to last though



@Richio said he has plenty in for filling and labeling...should be up on the site by the weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY

he is a life saver and so are you @Dane - I also need to get some other stuffs from him woot, I literally can't wait.


----------



## method1



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Glytch

Dane said:


> @Richio said he has plenty in for filling and labeling...should be up on the site by the weekend.



Please tell me this is true. I don't want to get my hopes up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> View attachment 71521


And that was when I jumped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Andre said:


> And that was when I jumped!


flip man I was no active back then... else I woulda done same.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hey guys...

Mixed this on Friday night and after couple iterations have a good result

Pistachio ice cream (@Andre please delete if there is a problem having a sa juice like this)

Vg 70%
Pg 30%
Tfa pistachio 9%
Cap vanilla bean ice cream 3%
Tfa sweet cream 2%
Sweetner 2 to 3 drops per 30ml

Steep: overnight

A really creamy ice cream with a pistachio exhale. Up pistachio to 10% if you want more pistachio in your face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Mixed this on Friday night and after couple iterations have a good result
> 
> Pistachio ice cream (@Andre please delete if there is a problem having a sa juice like this)
> 
> Vg 70%
> Pg 30%
> Tfa pistachio 9%
> Cap vanilla bean ice cream 3%
> Tfa sweet cream 2%
> Sweeter 2 to 3 drops per 30ml
> 
> Steep: overnight
> 
> A really creamy ice cream with a pistachio exhale. Up pistachio to 10% if you want more pistachio in your face.


Not a problem. Thank you. Looks great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Mixed this on Friday night and after couple iterations have a good result
> 
> Pistachio ice cream (@Andre please delete if there is a problem having a sa juice like this)
> 
> Vg 70%
> Pg 30%
> Tfa pistachio 9%
> Cap vanilla bean ice cream 3%
> Tfa sweet cream 2%
> Sweetner 2 to 3 drops per 30ml
> 
> Steep: overnight
> 
> A really creamy ice cream with a pistachio exhale. Up pistachio to 10% if you want more pistachio in your face.



Looks good!! Thanks for this one!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Mixed this on Friday night and after couple iterations have a good result
> 
> Pistachio ice cream (@Andre please delete if there is a problem having a sa juice like this)
> 
> Vg 70%
> Pg 30%
> Tfa pistachio 9%
> Cap vanilla bean ice cream 3%
> Tfa sweet cream 2%
> Sweetner 2 to 3 drops per 30ml
> 
> Steep: overnight
> 
> A really creamy ice cream with a pistachio exhale. Up pistachio to 10% if you want more pistachio in your face.


My recipe was very similar except I used tfa VBIC and tfa Bav cream 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

kyle_redbull said:


> My recipe was very similar except I used tfa VBIC and tfa Bav cream
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


sorry @kyle_redbull ..didnt see ur recipe on the forum i swear

edit: after searching dnt see anything on the forum so sigh of relief...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

I do things the long way around. I let everybody rush to buy and make the new Wayne recipe while I play it cool. Then, six months later, when everybody is going "Oh no, not Bronuts for dinner again!!" and the vendors have 5641 unsold bottles of Cap Choc Glazed Donut, I make my play and go "What'll you give me if I take a couple of bottles of Choc Glazed off your hands?" They always go "Oh please do! I'll give you ten free FA flavours if you do!"

Actually, they don't. I still have to pay for the ten FA flavours. But *pretending* that I didn't is an important part of DIY. It allows me to believe that I'm not spending too much on it. This is as important to DIY as having an accurate scale or keeping your nic in the fridge. You can't live without it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> I do things the long way around. I let everybody rush to buy and make the new Wayne recipe while I play it cool. Then, six months later, when everybody is going "Oh no, not Bronuts for dinner again!!" and the vendors have 5641 unsold bottles of Cap Choc Glazed Donut, I make my play and go "What'll you give me if I take a couple of bottles of Choc Glazed off your hands?" They always go "Oh please do! I'll give you ten free FA flavours if you do!"
> 
> Actually, they don't. I still have to pay for the ten FA flavours. But *pretending* that I didn't is an important part of DIY. It allows me to believe that I'm not spending too much on it. This is as important to DIY as having an accurate scale or keeping your nic in the fridge. You can't live without it.




? Did I miss something?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

incredible_hullk said:


> sorry @kyle_redbull ..didnt see ur recipe on the forum i swear
> 
> edit: after searching dnt see anything on the forum so sigh of relief...


No problem bud can't remember if I posted it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Rude Rudi said:


> ? Did I miss something?



You would need to follow Enyawreklaw to know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Glytch said:


> Please tell me this is true. I don't want to get my hopes up.



@Glytch ...inw milk choc live on the site...curprian here i come...


----------



## Glytch

incredible_hullk said:


> @Glytch ...inw milk choc live on the site...curprian here i come...


My cart is ready to go! Just need to break it to the wife that I'm doing a middle of the month order 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas

Has anyone got a recipe for koeksisters, the fat dough ones with the coconut on the outside?


----------



## Greyz

Nicholas said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for koeksisters, the fat dough ones with the coconut on the outside?



I'd be keen to try that recipe if anyone has it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Greyz said:


> I'd be keen to try that recipe if anyone has it



Ja for sure...profile is easy...some sort of batter, sugary feel and coconut...the problem is trying to get that fried sensation (if thats how they made)

Been too long since I have had them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I got tired of all the Custard juices around - even the famous Grant's Vanilla Custard. Until I found this one.

For me the balance between sweet, buttery/creamy, custard and nutty is sublime. Not too sweet, not too nutty, just enough custard.

*Butter Pecan Custard*
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 5 % (38.36 %)
FW Butter Pecan 4 % (30.77 %)
CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
CAP Butter Cream 2 % (15.38 %)

Total flavour: 13 %

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1

Nicholas said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for koeksisters, the fat dough ones with the coconut on the outside?


plan to tackle that next once I've mastered my banana custard & apple pie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

incredible_hullk said:


> the problem is trying to get that fried sensation



Maybe some FA Joy...?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Huffapuff said:


> Maybe some FA Joy...?


thanks @Huffapuff ...is that the one that gives that waxy feel ...sounds interesting...remember seeing it on the commentary to the funfetti recipe on diyordievaping


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Butter Pecan Custard*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 5 % (38.36 %)
> FW Butter Pecan 4 % (30.77 %)
> CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> CAP Butter Cream 2 % (15.38 %)




Thanks @Andre - gonna give this a go tonight! Love the sound of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Huffapuff said:


> Maybe some FA Joy...?



Or perhaps TFA Bavarian Cream? From Wayne's notes on his Fried Ice Cream recipe:



> *TFA Bavarian Cream:* This flavoring is the secret weapon. We need it to "fry" the entire mix and add that almost carmelized cereal note, something that Cereal Crunch just doesn't have by itself. By "frying" this entire mix we start to really hone in that delicious crispy "batter" note that is in the IRL version. 1% is all that is needed to do that, while not giving too much of it's actual flavor to the mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

@RichJB ...right now this is how I feel abt ur post....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> I got tired of all the Custard juices around - even the famous Grant's Vanilla Custard. Until I found this one.
> 
> For me the balance between sweet, buttery/creamy, custard and nutty is sublime. Not too sweet, not too nutty, just enough custard.
> 
> *Butter Pecan Custard*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 5 % (38.36 %)
> FW Butter Pecan 4 % (30.77 %)
> CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> CAP Butter Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> 
> Total flavour: 13 %


Just when I ordered some stash last night...no Butter Pecan

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh

Nicholas said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for koeksisters, the fat dough ones with the coconut on the outside?



20% TFA sucralose

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Nicholas said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for koeksisters


If you have a female sibling with the same name then I would suggest 10% Nonna's cake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Andre said:


> I got tired of all the Custard juices around - even the famous Grant's Vanilla Custard. Until I found this one.
> 
> For me the balance between sweet, buttery/creamy, custard and nutty is sublime. Not too sweet, not too nutty, just enough custard.
> 
> *Butter Pecan Custard*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 5 % (38.36 %)
> FW Butter Pecan 4 % (30.77 %)
> CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> CAP Butter Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> 
> Total flavour: 13 %


Thanks Andre, that sounds great! Will be adding these ingredients to my next cart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Nicholas said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for koeksisters, the fat dough ones with the coconut on the outside?



TFA frosted donut will get you half way there, as others have said some joy.
At a guess I reckon something like this:
3% TFA Frosted Donut
2% Cap Glazed Donut
1% FA Joy
1% Cap Golden Butter or VC V1 - enhance oily butteriness 
1% TFA Marshmallow - add sweetness and mouth feel
0.5% FW Rice crunchies/0.2-0.3% INW biscuit - to create toasted effect of coconut 
?% ? Coconut of your choice(never used coconut so can't comment here)

Edit: 0.2% FA Catalan cream - to add some spicy notes but without dominating anything 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas

moonunit said:


> TFA frosted donut will get you half way there, as others have said some joy.
> At a guess I reckon something like this:
> 3% TFA Frosted Donut
> 2% Cap Glazed Donut
> 1% FA Joy
> 1% Cap Golden Butter or VC V1 - enhance oily butteriness
> 1% TFA Marshmallow - add sweetness and mouth feel
> 0.5% FW Rice crunchies/0.2-0.3% INW biscuit - to create toasted effect of coconut
> ?% ? Coconut of your choice(never used coconut so can't comment here)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



definitely gonna give this a try, just need to grab the two or three concentrates i dont have, 

if anyone has all the above will you try it out and let us know?


----------



## Rude Rudi

As we have 2 types of Koeksisters locally, lets see if we can perhaps come up with something for both versions?

"Koeksisters (or Koeksusters) come in two cultural flavours. The Afrikaner Koeksister and the traditional Cape Malay Koeksuster that is slightly thicker and softer, rolled in coconut and a bit spicy."

The base ingredients for the Afrikaner Koeksister is a bit "bleh" but it is off course delicious when eaten. The best yardstick I can think of is probably the Woolworths Koeksisiters...

Any takers?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Guys, do you realise this could be interesting challenge...either like this re-create a juice of a food or have a base juice and you are given a set of flavours to spruce it up (Masterchef style)..@Silver what you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Rude Rudi said:


> As we have 2 types of Koeksisters locally, lets see if we can perhaps come up with something for both versions?
> 
> "Koeksisters (or Koeksusters) come in two cultural flavours. The Afrikaner Koeksister and the traditional Cape Malay Koeksuster that is slightly thicker and softer, rolled in coconut and a bit spicy."
> 
> The base ingredients for the Afrikaner Koeksister is a bit "bleh" but it is off course delicious when eaten. The best yardstick I can think of is probably the Woolworths Koeksisiters...
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 72045
> 
> View attachment 72051


There is no substitute for the real thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Deckie said:


> There is no substitute for the real thing



The problem is - truth be told - is that I am a Banter - a strict one at that - and have been Banting for just on 4 and a half years now.
My ONLY indulgence is vaping as I can get all the dessert type vapes without eating them...!!!
So, to nail a Koeksister Vape will be by Nirvana!!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## herb1

Rude Rudi said:


> the traditional Cape Malay *Koesister*


This is the one I'm aiming for...for a Cape Town Sunday morning vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys, do you realise this could be interesting challenge...either like this re-create a juice of a food or have a base juice and you are given a set of flavours to spruce it up (Masterchef style)..@Silver what you think?



Challenge accepted!

Just waiting on my order of FA Joy to arrive then I'll take a stab at this.


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Sil


Huffapuff said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> Just waiting on my order of FA Joy to arrive then I'll take a stab at this.



@Huffapuff ...sorry boet my bad... 4got to add that it was an idea for vapecon for 2017


----------



## Jones

so i made a batch of "FUNFETTI"...........followed the recipe 80% used vc v2 and sugar cookie v2 hence the ""
am i missing something ? tried it at 1 week 2 weeks and 3 weeks I dont think its as good as the hype about it
Can that make such a big difference ?


----------



## RichJB

The Sugar Cookie apparently makes a big difference, the VC v2 apparently not so much if you allow a really long steep. Although it will still be different.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff

incredible_hullk said:


> @Sil
> 
> 
> @Huffapuff ...sorry boet my bad... 4got to add that it was an idea for vapecon for 2017



No worries - it's still "challenge accepted"!


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys, do you realise this could be interesting challenge...either like this re-create a juice of a food or have a base juice and you are given a set of flavours to spruce it up (Masterchef style)..@Silver what you think?



Nice idea @incredible_hullk - noted 
Didnt see your post yesterday because your tag didnt come through - (you had a full stop before the @ symbol.)


----------



## Faheem777

Jones said:


> so i made a batch of "FUNFETTI"...........followed the recipe 80% used vc v2 and sugar cookie v2 hence the ""
> am i missing something ? tried it at 1 week 2 weeks and 3 weeks I dont think its as good as the hype about it
> Can that make such a big difference ?



Made my batch just with subbing sugar cooking with the V2 and it tastes great at 3weeks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Faheem777 said:


> Made my batch just with subbing sugar cooking with the V2 and it tastes great at 3weeks.



I have a bottle mixed on the 30 August with Sugar Cookie v2 and it is delicious now. Didn't really enjoy it the first month but it really seems to pop with time.
Maybe it is like the VC v2, just needs that extra bit of time to come into its own

In fairness I haven't compared it to the original though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

Soutie said:


> I have a bottle mixed on the 30 August with Sugar Cookie v2 and it is delicious now. Didn't really enjoy it the first month but it really seems to pop with time.
> Maybe it is like the VC v2, just needs that extra bit of time to come into its own
> 
> In fairness I haven't compared it to the original though



Good to know, now I just need to refrain from finishing my current batch for the next 4 weeks lol


----------



## DanielSLP

Has anyone tried using flavour west sugar cookie versus the capella sugar cookie v2? 

I know I used the TFA Cinnamon Sugar cookie and subbed it in at a lower percentage and after a week it was only sugar cookie and no cinnamon. Worked great for the funfetti recipe IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

​Disclaimer: This receipe is super simple, so I'm sure some one some where has used it, I was looking for to come up with something that wasn't overly sweet as recently with the onset of my diabetes everything sweet makes me want to puke, and that's not because vaping does anything to my glucose I just have a mental block against sweet stuff now.

*Mi-go a go go:
*
70VG / 30PG

Shake-n-vape

Double-apple (CAP) 4 %

Rasberry Shisha (INW) 2 %

Vanilla Bean Ice-cream (CAP) 4%

Vanilla Custard *V1* (CAP) 2%
-

Notes:
This seems super sweet at first glance but the buttery notes from the diketone enriched ice-cream and custard actually work nicely to smooth the more sharp sweet notes down. 100% shake-n-vape but as usual days will only make it better.

Profile:

Soft vanilla mousse with apple chunks and a sprinkle of rasberry pieces.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 72731
> ​Disclaimer: This receipe is super simple, so I'm sure some one some where has used it, I was looking for to come up with something that wasn't overly sweet as recently with the onset of my diabetes everything sweet makes me want to puke, and that's not because vaping does anything to my glucose I just have a mental block against sweet stuff now.
> 
> *Mi-go a go go:
> *
> 70VG / 30PG
> 
> Shake-n-vape
> 
> Double-apple (CAP) 4 %
> 
> Rasberry Shisha (INW) 2 %
> 
> Vanilla Bean Ice-cream (CAP) 4%
> 
> Vanilla Custard *V1* (CAP) 2%
> -
> 
> Notes:
> This seems super sweet at first glance but the buttery notes from the diketone enriched ice-cream and custard actually work nicely to smooth the more sharp sweet notes down. 100% shake-n-vape but as usual days will only make it better.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> Soft vanilla mousse with apple chunks and a sprinkle of rasberry pieces.


Sounds great

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

First taste of this was "WOW". Two weeks later and I still go "WOW" You can find the original recipe here and here. All five star reviews. I cannot describe this juice better than one of the reviewers on alltheflavors.com:

"Out of every Strawberry & Cream recipe I've ever mixed up, and there have been many, this one is my favorite. Here's why. The first thing that struck me was the strawberry profile. I have a feeling that those who have trouble sensing strawberry in a vape should consider giving this particular combo a go. It's a very potent, but not overly so, idealized fresh strawberry. Not too candied, not too earthy, not too sweet or tart, just perfect. The strawberries mesh beautifully with the combination of creams, which have exactly the right amount of vanilla to give them depth and complexity. But, the really inspired flourish here is the inclusion of LA Cream Cheese Icing. There's something about that tangy zing that really nuances the citric pop of the strawberries, both keeping them from being too sharp, and ensuring that they stay perfectly present against the subtle weight of the creams. I've mixed this recipe up several times now, which is a notable rarity for me. I'm good for about 15 to 30 ML of most recipes before the novelty wears off and I'm seeking a completely different profile. This one, though, I can't get enough of. It's satisfying and intriguing every time I taste it, which is often throughout the day. This is an undisputed ADV masterpiece.".

Certainly one for those who struggle to taste strawberry (@Caveman is one, if I remember correctly).

Steep for at least a week imo.

*Sweet Strawberry Cream* [Pre-blend percentages]
TFA Strawberry Ripe 3.0 % [26.09 %]
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3.0 % [26.09 %]
INW Strawberry Shisha 2.0 % [17.39 %]
INW Vanilla Shisha 1.0 % [8.70 %]
FLV Cream 1.0 % [8.70 %]
LA Cream Cheese Icing 1.0 % [8.70 %]
FA Strawberry 0.5 % [4.35 %]

Total flavour: 11.5 %

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Thanks @Andre , I will definitely give it a try. I've all but given up on finding a good strawberry and cream recipe. I've probably thrown or given away more strawberry recipes than I care to remember. I started my DIY journey looking for that delicious strawberry profile. Maybe this will be the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Caveman said:


> Thanks @Andre , I will definitely give it a try. I've all but given up on finding a good strawberry and cream recipe. I've probably thrown or given away more strawberry recipes than I care to remember. I started my DIY journey looking for that delicious strawberry profile. Maybe this will be the one



@Caveman ...can relate...made DIYordie strawberry cheesecake on Sunday and tried it last night and nearly throw up. I cannot handle strawberry in desert juices but the thought of the flavour profile lures me back constantly and that juice had 6% CAP NY cheesecake that tasted really awful at 6%


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> Thanks @Andre , I will definitely give it a try. I've all but given up on finding a good strawberry and cream recipe. I've probably thrown or given away more strawberry recipes than I care to remember. I started my DIY journey looking for that delicious strawberry profile. Maybe this will be the one





incredible_hullk said:


> @Caveman ...can relate...made DIYordie strawberry cheesecake on Sunday and tried it last night and nearly throw up. I cannot handle strawberry in desert juices but the thought of the flavour profile lures me back constantly and that juice had 6% CAP NY cheesecake that tasted really awful at 6%


Same here. Tried so many strawberry dessert commercial juices and some DIY ones too. This is the first one that totally hits the spot for me.
Looking foward to you impressions.


----------



## Deckie

Thanks for this 1 @Andre , like most have already said, all recipes have been a fail to me - hopefully this one does it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

This recipe is damn good. Vaped it all night last night (thanks @Andre)

Lol I didn't even know it WAS strawberry on the blind taste. And this is despite the fact that I am very used to INW Shisha Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe.


----------



## method1

I also get excited with strawberry recipes, since it's so tough to get right - unfortunately for me the recipe above contains a few that don't agree with me (shisha strawb tastes like grass & cream cheese icing & flv cream taste like plastic in my very biased personal opinion ) - might just give it a try based on rogue zombie saying he didn't recognise the shish though!

But that's how it goes, like caveman who hated the DoD strawberry cheesecake which is probably in my top 5 straw recipes.

Anyone tried skiddlzninja's new god milk?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Anyone tried skiddlzninja's new god milk?



No, but I may give it a go for the sake of science. I think I could stomach Cheesecake at the low 3%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> This recipe is damn good. Vaped it all night last night (thanks @Andre)
> 
> Lol I didn't even know it WAS strawberry on the blind taste. And this is despite the fact that I am very used to INW Shisha Strawberry and Strawberry Ripe.


But you tasted the fruit, which has been my problem with most of the previous ones I tried - could not taste the fruit.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> But you tasted the fruit, which has been my problem with most of the previous ones I tried - could not taste the fruit.



Oh really. Strange, but apparently a common problem.

I struggle with Booze flavours nowadays. Can barely taste them.


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> I also get excited with strawberry recipes, since it's so tough to get right - unfortunately for me the recipe above contains a few that don't agree with me (shisha strawb tastes like grass & cream cheese icing & flv cream taste like plastic in my very biased personal opinion ) - might just give it a try based on rogue zombie saying he didn't recognise the shish though!
> 
> But that's how it goes, like caveman who hated the DoD strawberry cheesecake which is probably in my top 5 straw recipes.
> 
> Anyone tried skiddlzninja's new god milk?


For sure, some we love some we hate. I love TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust). As high as 10 % like in Alisa's Just Cheesecake and as low as 2 % as in HIC's Vanilla-Lime Cheesecake. I know @rogue zombie is not a big fan. The combination in the Sweet Strawberry Cream just pulls it off for me.

Am certainly going to try God Milk. Looking forward to your impressions of the Sweet Strawberry Cream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> First taste of this was "WOW". Two weeks later and I still go "WOW" You can find the original recipe here and here. All five star reviews. I cannot describe this juice better than one of the reviewers on alltheflavors.com:
> 
> "Out of every Strawberry & Cream recipe I've ever mixed up, and there have been many, this one is my favorite. Here's why. The first thing that struck me was the strawberry profile. I have a feeling that those who have trouble sensing strawberry in a vape should consider giving this particular combo a go. It's a very potent, but not overly so, idealized fresh strawberry. Not too candied, not too earthy, not too sweet or tart, just perfect. The strawberries mesh beautifully with the combination of creams, which have exactly the right amount of vanilla to give them depth and complexity. But, the really inspired flourish here is the inclusion of LA Cream Cheese Icing. There's something about that tangy zing that really nuances the citric pop of the strawberries, both keeping them from being too sharp, and ensuring that they stay perfectly present against the subtle weight of the creams. I've mixed this recipe up several times now, which is a notable rarity for me. I'm good for about 15 to 30 ML of most recipes before the novelty wears off and I'm seeking a completely different profile. This one, though, I can't get enough of. It's satisfying and intriguing every time I taste it, which is often throughout the day. This is an undisputed ADV masterpiece.".
> 
> Certainly one for those who struggle to taste strawberry (@Caveman is one, if I remember correctly).
> 
> Steep for at least a week imo.
> 
> *Sweet Strawberry Cream* [Pre-blend percentages]
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 3.0 % [26.09 %]
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3.0 % [26.09 %]
> INW Strawberry Shisha 2.0 % [17.39 %]
> INW Vanilla Shisha 1.0 % [8.70 %]
> FLV Cream 1.0 % [8.70 %]
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 1.0 % [8.70 %]
> FA Strawberry 0.5 % [4.35 %]
> 
> Total flavour: 11.5 %



Thanks Andre,Now I have to order more concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

method1 said:


> I also get excited with strawberry recipes, since it's so tough to get right - unfortunately for me the recipe above contains a few that don't agree with me (shisha strawb tastes like grass & cream cheese icing & flv cream taste like plastic in my very biased personal opinion ) - might just give it a try based on rogue zombie saying he didn't recognise the shish though!
> 
> But that's how it goes, like caveman who hated the DoD strawberry cheesecake which is probably in my top 5 straw recipes.
> 
> Anyone tried skiddlzninja's new god milk?


Sounds good for once got all the flavour 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

method1 said:


> Anyone tried skiddlzninja's new god milk?



Tried it, expected more. It's perfectly fine, but not mind blowing for me at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

​Seed Of The Dweller

70 VG / 20 PG
-
Cinnamon Danish Concentrate TFA - 5%
Graham Cracker Flavor TFA - 2 %
Double Chocolate TFA - 1 %
Apple Double Concentrate FW - 1%
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Concentrate CAP - 2%
-
Apple danish with choc swirls and spoonful of vanilla ice-cream on top
-
The graham cracker really brings out the pastry in the danish and knocks the cinnamon down to a hint, while the lovely diketones in the VBean pull everything together. Two days to a week steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

I just finished the most amazing diy session ever...
Im so happy with the recipes i made...

Choc-melo-fudge
Frosties
Melons
Cinamon cookie custard
Straw shakez
Tooth chipper
Aftermath

All so amazing...
Got enough juice to last a while now 700ml of greatness

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

@Clouds4Days 
May those juices make your eyes roll back in your head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Clouds4Days said:


> I just finished the most amazing diy session ever...
> Im so happy with the recipes i made...
> 
> Choc-melo-fudge
> Frosties
> Melons
> Cinamon cookie custard
> Straw shakez
> Tooth chipper
> Aftermath
> 
> All so amazing...
> Got enough juice to last a while now 700ml of greatness
> View attachment 73820



Very nice!
Can you share the recipe of the Choc-Melo-Fudge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVaper said:


> Very nice!
> Can you share the recipe of the Choc-Melo-Fudge?



Yeah sure no problem.
Here is the link
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-chocolate-marshmallow-fudge.34992/

*Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge*

2% FA Chocolate
1% FA Cocao
1% FA Caramel
1% FA Vienna Cream
1% FA Marshmellow
1% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine

Ahhh saw now, says its one of Hics recipes.
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> I just finished the most amazing diy session ever...
> Im so happy with the recipes i made...
> 
> Choc-melo-fudge
> Frosties
> Melons
> Cinamon cookie custard
> Straw shakez
> Tooth chipper
> Aftermath
> 
> All so amazing...
> Got enough juice to last a while now 700ml of greatness
> View attachment 73820


Oh noes! You left a "p" out of the tooth chipper!! I do that all the time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> Oh noes! You left a "p" out of the tooth chipper!! I do that all the time!



Dammit....
Now its gonna bother me the whole day till i can get home and change it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> Dammit....
> Now its gonna bother me the whole day till i can get home and change it


I always found it funny how I could write 10 page essays with no spelling mistakes, but the second you take the pen out my hand and give me a permanent marker, I can't even spell one word!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> @Clouds4Days, here is the link to the original recipe. Please edit your post to include it. I shall delete this post once you have done it so as to avoid clogging this thread with admin stuff.



Hi @Andre can i do that . I didnt because it says do not repost outside of vaping underground?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah sure no problem.
> Not sure where i got it as every time i see a intristing recipe i screen shot but here it is
> 
> *Chocolate Marshmallow Fudge*
> 
> 2% FA Chocolate
> 1% FA Cocao
> 1% FA Caramel
> 1% FA Vienna Cream
> 1% FA Marshmellow
> 1% TFA Acetyl Pyrazine
> 
> Ahhh saw now, says its one of Hics recipes.
> Enjoy




Awesome Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Tobacco Snake (Renamed - Strawberry Snake) - Vanilla Ice cream sandwich on a strawberry backdrop. An unexpected outcome to some experimenting combining two recipes. I personally do not notice any remnants of tobacco in this mix, although the nutty undertones of the DKT provides the basis for the "Toasted Wafer". I think a name change is appropriate. Think I will name it Strawberry Snake in honor of its heritage.




EDIT: Steep for 30 days. Goes thru a really bad patch day +/-5 to 12.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## duncan_ji

As Blck Vapour stock has been cleared at customs, nou gaan die poppe dans! Its been a loooong wait all 48 hours of it!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP

*Blueberry Ice cream*
4% Blueberry (Cap) 
1% Blueberry Extra (TFA)
2% Marshmallow (Cap)
5% Vanilla Bean Ice cream (Cap)
2% Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap)
(Optional: 1% TFA sweetner)
*Steep time: 1 week minimum

Flavour notes:*
Blueberry: I use the capella blueberry for the main blueberry note as this is a sweet blueberry and more artificial, this helps make the artifical blueberry foundation, the Blueberry extra is used to boost the blueberry flavour. 

Ice cream: The VBIC and VC V1 is used to create the rich vanilla ice cream base for the blueberry to sit on. The marshmallow adds to the creaminess and sweetness of the ice cream.

I have included sweetner as an optional extra but it isn't necessary to get a great blueberry ice cream taste.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

*Creamy Caramel Pear*

INW - Pear - 4%
TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
INW - Biscuit - 1%
TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
TFA - Banana - 0.5%

*Notes:* To be honest I haven't tried any other manufacturers Pear, when I started I used INW & immediately the Pear was spot on. The brown sugar just rounds off the Caramel - going more on the caramel seemed to make the caramel too over powering. The Cheesecake G/C serves 2 purposes - 1. helps the biscuit & 2. cements the FA Fresh Cream thus making the Biscuit sit as a sturdy base & the cream over the Pear. The addition of the banana came at a later stage after I was happy with the final Caramel Pear as I felt there was room to add another subtle flavour which discreetly lurks in the background. No need to add any form of sweetener.

At present I'm thinking of possibly adding a touch of Lime just to add a sort of zesty kick to the whole experience - feel free to try but please keep us posted.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## DanielSLP

*Chocolate milk (Mr. hardwicks - Chocolate whip clone)*
3% TFA Double Chocolate (Clear)
1.5% FA Whipped Cream
1% FA Marshmallow
1% FA Meringue
1% TFA Sweetener

After trying the original, I was addicted, it wasn't very complex, but so tasty and addiciting. I loved the stuff, 30 ml in 2 days. So I set out to try and clone it and see how close I can get.

*Double chocolate (clear): *The first time I tasted this juice, I was convinced that the chocolate is double chocolate (clear), the flavour is very syrupy but it's one of only two chocolate flavours I enjoy.

*Whipped cream: *I used this instead of cream fresh because the cream fresh with the double chocolate was giving this off sour note in the beginning. The whipped cream is a lot sweeter and fluffier. It's a really good dairy to have in anyone's arsenal.

*Meringue: *This is what I use to add to the dairies and also what gives it a better milky flavour.

*Marshmallow: *This is used to add mouthful and lung feel and sweeten up the dairies.

*Sweetener: *I originally made this without the sweetener, I also didn't want to use any of this stuff. But having read some stuff on DoD on double chocolate (clear) and how it needs sucrolose to help with vapours tongue, I added it and it made a difference to me. I opted for TFA sweetener, because it contains 5% ethyl maltol and 5% sucrolose. This will atleast save the coils in the long run. I don't think the original has any in it, but it's what got me closer to the flavour profile without losing the taste of chocolate.

*After thoughts: *The cloning process didn't take too long but only based on one fact, when I clone a juice I don't just taste it, but I look at the colour of the juice as well. The original is almost crystal clear and using that fact, I knew the concetrates would need to be fairly low and fairly clear to begin with. I hope you all enjoy my attempt and please give me feedback. I have asked for the go ahead to post this, as I felt it would be the right thing to do. So Thank you @method1

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Hi @DanielSLP - that looks kinda interesting, I will def give it a shot sometime because I'm curious to know what it tastes like, although I think I have some idea since it's along the lines of the golden ticket remix. 
I'm also curious how long you steeped for?

I would say it looks like a fairly solid recipe except that I reckon the double choc is on the low side, it's a fairly weak flavour (imo) and 3% seems quite low for a main note.

As far as how close you got, there are no common ingredients in our recipes.

Thanks also for getting in touch before posting the recipe, always appreciated!

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## DanielSLP

method1 said:


> Hi @DanielSLP - that looks kinda interesting, I will def give it a shot sometime because I'm curious to know what it tastes like, I'm also curious how long you steeped for?
> 
> I would say it looks like a fairly solid recipe except that I reckon the double choc is on the low side, it's a fairly weak flavour (imo) and 3% seems quite low for a main note.
> 
> Thanks also for getting in touch before posting the recipe, always appreciated!


In terms of steep time. it's been steeping a week but it only needs 2 days. I have also made one with 5% Double chocolate, maybe I got a really concetrated mix from tfa but it gets very syrupy at 5%, also all the other flavours seem to bring the chocolate very forward. I am definitely going to be buying more chocolate concetrates, but all the ones I've bought before are siff dark brown, this is the first concetrate that is very clear.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deckie

DanielSLP said:


> In terms of steep time. it's been steeping a week but it only needs 2 days. I have also made one with 5% Double chocolate, maybe I got a really concetrated mix from tfa but it gets very syrupy at 5%, also all the other flavours seem to bring the chocolate very forward. I am definitely going to be buying more chocolate concetrates, but all the ones I've bought before are siff dark brown, this is the first concetrate that is very clear.


Give INW -Milk Chocolate a go, very authentic Chocolate in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Deckie said:


> Give INW -Milk Chocolate a go, very authentic Chocolate in my opinion.


I have 50ml bottle of INW Milk Chocolate. Like I said I've only found 2 chocolates I like, TFA Double Chocolate (clear) and INW Milk Chocolate. I'm looking to get into the Medicine Flower Chocolates but I would need to import it myself. The Clone was calling for a more artificial Chocolate and INW would have been way too authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

Greyz said:


> View attachment 64276
> View attachment 64276
> 
> 
> Here's one that I love, I mix up a batch every month. Very similar to most Strawberry Creams with a nice sweet raspberry on the exhale. It's good after a few days steeping but even better after 2 to 3 weeks.
> Can't wait for my Mag stirrer to arrive then I can cut down the steeping to a few hours.


Hallo there was browsing and saw you talked about that device for stirring your juice. Just want to find out how does it work. For example can jou put 30ml on it and for how long do you need it to run. Lets say a juice needs to steep for 2 weeks how long do you put it on that device


----------



## kimbo

Dolfie said:


> Hallo there was browsing and saw you talked about that device for stirring your juice. Just want to find out how does it work. For example can jou put 30ml on it and for how long do you need it to run. Lets say a juice needs to steep for 2 weeks how long do you put it on that device


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/magnetic-stirrer-with-heat-diy.t21884/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

So I made a custard which I had to share. It's a very simple custard. Strong custard inhale with a sweet and light vanilla exhale. Can be vaped at 3 weeks but starts to shine at 4 weeks.

*Sweet and Light Vanilla Custard*

Sweet Cream (Tfa) - 2%
Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap) - 6%
Vanilla Swirl - 3%

Ps. If the above percentages are reduced, it could make a great base to build upon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Faheem777 said:


> So I made a custard which I had to share. It's a very simple custard. Strong custard inhale with a sweet and light vanilla exhale. Can be vaped at 3 weeks but starts to shine at 4 weeks.
> 
> *Sweet and Light Vanilla Custard*
> 
> Sweet Cream (Tfa) - 2%
> Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap) - 6%
> Vanilla Swirl - 3%
> 
> Ps. If the above percentages are reduced, it could make a great base to build upon.



Hi @Faheem777 ..what % would you recommend for a fruit base


----------



## Faheem777

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Faheem777 ..what % would you recommend for a fruit base



Hey @incredible_hullk 

Sweet Cream (Tfa) - 2% (This can remain the same or adjusted depending on how sweet you like your juice)
Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap) - 2-3%
Vanilla Swirl - 1.5%
Add fruit around 5% and upwards should work pretty well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @incredible_hullk
> 
> Sweet Cream (Tfa) - 2% (This can remain the same or adjusted depending on how sweet you like your juice)
> Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap) - 2-3%
> Vanilla Swirl - 1.5%
> Add fruit around 5% and upwards should work pretty well


absolutely stunning @Faheem777...just made preblend custard base for 10 x 30ml juice and it smells divineeeee!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

incredible_hullk said:


> absolutely stunning @Faheem777...just made preblend custard base for 10 x 30ml juice and it smells divineeeee!



Enjoy buddy  Standby for version 2


----------



## DanielSLP

DanielSLP said:


> *Chocolate milk (Mr. hardwicks - Chocolate whip clone)*
> 3% TFA Double Chocolate (Clear)
> 1.5% FA Whipped Cream
> 1% FA Marshmallow
> 1% FA Meringue
> 1% TFA Sweetener
> 
> After trying the original, I was addicted, it wasn't very complex, but so tasty and addiciting. I loved the stuff, 30 ml in 2 days. So I set out to try and clone it and see how close I can get.
> 
> *Double chocolate (clear): *The first time I tasted this juice, I was convinced that the chocolate is double chocolate (clear), the flavour is very syrupy but it's one of only two chocolate flavours I enjoy.
> 
> *Whipped cream: *I used this instead of cream fresh because the cream fresh with the double chocolate was giving this off sour note in the beginning. The whipped cream is a lot sweeter and fluffier. It's a really good dairy to have in anyone's arsenal.
> 
> *Meringue: *This is what I use to add to the dairies and also what gives it a better milky flavour.
> 
> *Marshmallow: *This is used to add mouthful and lung feel and sweeten up the dairies.
> 
> *Sweetener: *I originally made this without the sweetener, I also didn't want to use any of this stuff. But having read some stuff on DoD on double chocolate (clear) and how it needs sucrolose to help with vapours tongue, I added it and it made a difference to me. I opted for TFA sweetener, because it contains 5% ethyl maltol and 5% sucrolose. This will atleast save the coils in the long run. I don't think the original has any in it, but it's what got me closer to the flavour profile without losing the taste of chocolate.
> 
> *After thoughts: *The cloning process didn't take too long but only based on one fact, when I clone a juice I don't just taste it, but I look at the colour of the juice as well. The original is almost crystal clear and using that fact, I knew the concetrates would need to be fairly low and fairly clear to begin with. I hope you all enjoy my attempt and please give me feedback. I have asked for the go ahead to post this, as I felt it would be the right thing to do. So Thank you @method1


So after more taste testing, I can confirm this is definitely not the same chocolate that is in whip. Double Chocolate is so reminiscent of the chocolate whip flavour but it's not the same one. This would be the closest I've gotten. I know it isn't INW Milk chocolate or Double Chocolate clear.


----------



## Andre

method1 said:


> I also get excited with strawberry recipes, since it's so tough to get right - unfortunately for me the recipe above contains a few that don't agree with me (shisha strawb tastes like grass & cream cheese icing & flv cream taste like plastic in my very biased personal opinion ) - might just give it a try based on rogue zombie saying he didn't recognise the shish though!
> 
> But that's how it goes, like caveman who hated the DoD strawberry cheesecake which is probably in my top 5 straw recipes.
> 
> Anyone tried skiddlzninja's new god milk?





Andre said:


> For sure, some we love some we hate. I love TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust). As high as 10 % like in Alisa's Just Cheesecake and as low as 2 % as in HIC's Vanilla-Lime Cheesecake. I know @rogue zombie is not a big fan. The combination in the Sweet Strawberry Cream just pulls it off for me.
> 
> Am certainly going to try God Milk. Looking forward to your impressions of the Sweet Strawberry Cream.


Tried god milk @method1. Great juice, more strawberry milk than strawberry cream imo. The Sweet Strawberry Cream for me is more fruity and I love that zing, still my favourite and mixed frequently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> Tried god milk @method1. Great juice, more strawberry milk than strawberry cream imo. The Sweet Strawberry Cream for me is more fruity and I love that zing, still my favourite and mixed frequently.



God Milk is really good, I didn't like it much before a good 2-3 week steep but now I'm a fan.
Still need to mix up the SSC recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nicholas

Ok So i'm looking for a creamy, thick vanilla custard and cinnamon recipe. so far what i've got is this and its good but its missing something , i dont know if i should add a couple drops of sweetener or what but i want more vanilla coming through and maybe just a touch of sweet bakery.... any ideas ?

Cinnamonnomnom 

5% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
3.5% TFA Cinnamon Danish
2% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 
1% TFA Sweet Cream 
1% FA Meringue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Loc Shortbread at around 1% will add vanilla and smooth, sweet bakery without giving you 'crunch'. I have just tried it in a basic strawberry and banana cream mix and it seems to play well with other flavours.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas

RichJB said:


> Loc Shortbread at around 1% will add vanilla and smooth, sweet bakery without giving you 'crunch'. I have just tried it in a basic strawberry and banana cream mix and it seems to play well with other flavours.



I just got my DIY order and now it seems i shall be placing another. thanks @RichJB.... but will definitely give this a try, you think some CAP Sugar cookie v1 might play nice aswell in this mix?


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, I suppose it depends what you want to bring out more. I think you'll get more vanilla from the Loc, more grain/texture from the Cap SC, sweetness from both. I don't know how the Loc vanilla will play against the vanilla in Cap VC1, I haven't tried them together and something might clash there. 

Be aware that you may get a prominent coconut note from the Loc as well. I got it heavily in the cream test and freshly mixed but it subsided with a steep. However, @Clouds4Days got a persistent coconut even after a steep. @Soutie seemed to get much the same prominent vanilla as I did, @Ezekiel noted the baked vanilla but didn't seem to think it was too prominent. So I guess you'd have to experiment with it and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Nicholas

RichJB said:


> Yeah, I suppose it depends what you want to bring out more. I think you'll get more vanilla from the Loc, more grain/texture from the Cap SC, sweetness from both. I don't know how the Loc vanilla will play against the vanilla in Cap VC1, I haven't tried them together and something might clash there.
> 
> Be aware that you may get a prominent coconut note from the Loc as well. I got it heavily in the cream test and freshly mixed but it subsided with a steep. However, @Clouds4Days got a persistent coconut even after a steep. @Soutie seemed to get much the same prominent vanilla as I did, @Ezekiel noted the baked vanilla but didn't seem to think it was too prominent. So I guess you'd have to experiment with it and draw your own conclusions.




Ok fantastic. yeah i think i need to get some Loc concentrates and do some testing, i actually like notes of coconut so lets see. but yeah thanks so much for the advice. will be ordering some Loc soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Nicholas said:


> Ok So i'm looking for a creamy, thick vanilla custard and cinnamon recipe. so far what i've got is this and its good but its missing something , i dont know if i should add a couple drops of sweetener or what but i want more vanilla coming through and maybe just a touch of sweet bakery.... any ideas ?
> 
> Cinnamonnomnom
> 
> 5% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
> 3.5% TFA Cinnamon Danish
> 2% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 1% TFA Sweet Cream
> 1% FA Meringue



I get my best results for cinnamon with CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl, use at 2% for prominent cinnamon and bakery notes, down to 1.5% for slightly less. Notable mentions to FW Cinnamon Roll and FW Cinnamon Churro, these guys have amazing bakery components to them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas

Huffapuff said:


> I get my best results for cinnamon with CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl, use at 2% for prominent cinnamon and bakery notes, down to 1.5% for slightly less. Notable mentions to FW Cinnamon Roll and FW Cinnamon Churro, these guys have amazing bakery components to them.



Definitely want to try that FW churro, only heard good things about it.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Found this recipe...havent tried it but the responses are good...Dinner lady lemon tart type...

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/852051/Dinner Lady A Lemon Tart Remix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Nooo..CAP juicy lemon a no flyer...any ideas of substitute?


----------



## RichJB

The Flavour Mill has Cap Juicy Lemon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> The Flavour Mill has Cap Juicy Lemon.



Not for long so grab it while it's "hot"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

*STRAWBERRY MILK (NESQUICK)*
6% Loco Strawberry Milk
0.5% FA Meringue
2% FA Whipped Cream
2% TFA Marshmallow
1% FA Vienna Cream
*Steep: Shake and Vape*

I recently got Loco Flavours and I am impressed, for a local company some of these flavours are fantastic and I haven't found similar tasting flavours in international brands. This was a simple recipe I mixed up after testing some flavours.

LOCO strawberry milk is spot on nesquick or that artificial strawberry syrup, I've been craving a vape like this ever since I bought my first mod.

Everything else in the recipe is what I use to make a "milky" base.

28/12/2016 Edit: After weeks of tweaking. I have found the perfect strawberry milk. I have used the Vienna cream, Marshmallow and Meringue to create a nice milk base for the strawberry flavour to sit on. The cream whipped creates a nice whipped cream accent and brings the milk and the strawberries together. The further tweaking also allowed this to be a shake and vape, a day or 2 will make the "milk" pop more.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kimbo

DanielSLP said:


> *STRAWBERRY MILK (NESQUICK)*
> 5% Loco Strawberry Milk
> 2% TFA Meringue
> 2% FA Whipped Cream
> 1% FA Marshmallow
> *Steep for 2 days.*
> 
> I recently got Loco Flavours and I am impressed, for a local company some of these flavours are fantastic and I haven't found similar tasting flavours in international brands. This was a simple recipe I mixed up after testing some flavours.
> 
> LOCO strawberry milk is spot on nesquick or that artificial strawberry syrup, I've been craving a vape like this ever since I bought my first mod.
> 
> Everything else in the recipe is what I use to make a "milky" base.


Hi @DanielSLP 

Were did you buy Loco from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi @kimbo. valley vapour stocks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

[redacted]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## RichJB

Thanks for the recipe @method1, I see you're still a big fan of Cap Glazed Doughnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

Andre said:


> And, do you like it?



Yes sir! Reminds me of a cross between a lemon cream & a zoo biscuit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

custard king

since im on a ry4 double binge just made this last week and tried it today...super rich dessert like cream with a ry4 ending..love it

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/202670

edit:wine pairing: currently having a glass of red (alto rouge) and really drops the sweetness and brings out the ry4 more...nom nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez

Since yesterday I have been looking forward to HICs lemon meringue pie and theb forgot my concentrate mail at work.

Today I remembered it and since arriving home off to medicross.... then referred to hospital. Still here and concentrates sitting on tue kitchen counter 


S.O. had a faux heart attack.

Being examined and tested now by a million different doctors.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## incredible_hullk

boxerulez said:


> Since yesterday I have been looking forward to HICs lemon meringue pie and theb forgot my concentrate mail at work.
> 
> Today I remembered it and since arriving home off to medicross.... then referred to hospital. Still here and concentrates sitting on tue kitchen counter
> 
> 
> S.O. had a faux heart attack.
> 
> Being examined and tested now by a million different doctors.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



eish strenght @boxerulez ..had one last year so feel ur pain man!


----------



## boxerulez

incredible_hullk said:


> eish strenght @boxerulez ..had one last year so feel ur pain man!


Thanks. I am vaping my Lemon Meringue now.

Turns out was not as serious after all. Snoring next to me in bed now.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

boxerulez said:


> Thanks. I am vaping my Lemon Meringue now.
> 
> Turns out was not as serious after all. Snoring next to me in bed now.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Glad to hear it was not serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Thanks man.

Pulmonary Embolism... heartrate still around 110 resting but antibiotics and back to hospital on wednesday for more tests. 

Sleeping all day for the past 48hours.

/end derail of diy thread.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Raindance

Hi all. This is my pride and joy. My ADV that has been under development for quite a while. Peanut butter and Banana AKA Kings breakfast. Critics welcome.



Regards, I hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> Hi all. This is my pride and joy. My ADV that has been under development for quite a while. Peanut butter and Banana AKA Kings breakfast. Critics welcome.
> View attachment 79442
> 
> 
> Regards, I hope you enjoy.


Im mixing this tonight. Sounds lekker

Sent from my HUAWEI LUA-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> Hi all. This is my pride and joy. My ADV that has been under development for quite a while. Peanut butter and Banana AKA Kings breakfast. Critics welcome.
> View attachment 79442
> 
> 
> Regards, I hope you enjoy.



Flavor base mix for the above. Thanks for showing how @Andre.

(Edit: Added attachment. Not the first time this happened. As a wise man once said "S#!t happens"..)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I like the notes @Raindance !
So cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ripstorm

I'm currently vaping a new creation of mine which is still in development (v3 to be exact). 
It's a Bourbon and Nut custard. Needs some work, but it's currently extremely enjoyable as is.
I think in v4 I need to up the nuttiness. Maybe it just needs half a percent of acetyl pyrazine? Anyways. Recipe below: 

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23953#bourbon_nut_custard_by_ripstorm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ripstorm said:


> I'm currently vaping a new creation of mine which is still in development (v3 to be exact).
> It's a Bourbon and Nut custard. Needs some work, but it's currently extremely enjoyable as is.
> I think in v4 I need to up the nuttiness. Maybe it just needs half a percent of acetyl pyrazine? Anyways. Recipe below:
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23953#bourbon_nut_custard_by_ripstorm


@Ripstorm i wud start off at 0.25%. AP is a strong flavour and can overtake others

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

@Ripstorm, 1-1.5% of FW Hazelnut? Thanks for the recipe, I have just bought FW Butter Pecan and was wondering what (other than Bust-a-Nut) I could try it in. Where did you get TFA Kentucky Bourbon? It's a no-flyer so I'd have to sub. Would either of FA Whisky or TFA Bourbon work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm

RichJB said:


> @Ripstorm, 1-1.5% of FW Hazelnut? Thanks for the recipe, I have just bought FW Butter Pecan and was wondering what (other than Bust-a-Nut) I could try it in. Where did you get TFA Kentucky Bourbon? It's a no-flyer so I'd have to sub. Would either of FA Whisky or TFA Bourbon work?



You can try adding some FW hazelnut. As far as I know TFA Kentucky bourbon and TFA Bourbon is the same thing. I havent used FA Whiskey before so can't really comment on it. Would love to try it though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

TFA notes that Bourbon is "Similar to our kentucky bourbon flavor but with its own kick!" whatever that implies. HIC notes that FA Whisky "Tastes like Irish whisky, not sweet like American bourbon." So I would assume TFA Bourbon is sweeter, FA Whisky sharper. I'm unsure which of the two to get as I can't see myself using whisky/bourbon often. ELR has a higher rating for FA Whisky but that is likely to be influenced by HIC's opinion as much as by the actual flavour itself. You have to love how when people add Notes to an FA flavour on ELR, they just c&p HIC's Notes. Does the ninth person to c&p HIC's description feel they are adding new information and flavour notes that the previous eight missed?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ripstorm

RichJB said:


> TFA notes that Bourbon is "Similar to our kentucky bourbon flavor but with its own kick!" whatever that implies. HIC notes that FA Whisky "Tastes like Irish whisky, not sweet like American bourbon." So I would assume TFA Bourbon is sweeter, FA Whisky sharper. I'm unsure which of the two to get as I can't see myself using whisky/bourbon often. ELR has a higher rating for FA Whisky but that is likely to be influenced by HIC's opinion as much as by the actual flavour itself. You have to love how when people add Notes to an FA flavour on ELR, they just c&p HIC's Notes. Does the ninth person to c&p HIC's description feel they are adding new information and flavour notes that the previous eight missed?



Thought TFA Kentucky bourbon and TFA bourbon is the same thing, my bad 
I didn't even know that it's a no-flyer. Valley vapour had stock a while back.


----------



## Lingogrey

RichJB said:


> TFA notes that Bourbon is "Similar to our kentucky bourbon flavor but with its own kick!" whatever that implies. HIC notes that FA Whisky "Tastes like Irish whisky, not sweet like American bourbon." So I would assume TFA Bourbon is sweeter, FA Whisky sharper. I'm unsure which of the two to get as I can't see myself using whisky/bourbon often. ELR has a higher rating for FA Whisky but that is likely to be influenced by HIC's opinion as much as by the actual flavour itself. You have to love how when people add Notes to an FA flavour on ELR, they just c&p HIC's Notes. Does the ninth person to c&p HIC's description feel they are adding new information and flavour notes that the previous eight missed?


@RichJB - If you do get the TFA Bourbon, you might enjoy a Casle Long clone such as the following: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/34926/Castle long clone (TFA/TPA) (there are a number on ELR, most with similar ingredients - but at wildly different percentages. There is also one recipe with only FA ingredients {and quite different from all the others}: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/252212/Castle+Long+Clone; I see that it's mentioned by @Andre here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-restricted-flavours.t24176/#post-402502)

The above recipe also calls for Kentucky Bourbon, but at least according to TFA's description they sound close enough. I used to mix up variations on that recipe in my early days of DIY (I only had the Kentucky Bourbon, Coconut Extra and AP. As far as I remember, I replaced the Vanilla Bourbon and Vanillin with TFA Vanilla Swirl, the Toasted Almond with TFA Pistachio, and I omitted the TFA Brown Sugar), and I really enjoyed the Whisky, Coconut, Nut combination as a sweetish boozey treat. I've actually kind of forgotten about it until I read the above posts, but I'm going to try mix something of that flavour profile again with INW Whisky (to me a much more authentic Whisky than I remember the TFA Kentucky Bourbon being, but I suppose you can't compare 'Scotch' {I'm guessing that's INW's aim} with Bourbon), INW Coconut and FA Almond.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Ripstorm said:


> I'm currently vaping a new creation of mine which is still in development (v3 to be exact).
> It's a Bourbon and Nut custard. Needs some work, but it's currently extremely enjoyable as is.
> I think in v4 I need to up the nuttiness. Maybe it just needs half a percent of acetyl pyrazine? Anyways. Recipe below:
> 
> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/23953#bourbon_nut_custard_by_ripstorm


Thank you @Ripstorm! Even though I'm not usually a huge custard fan myself, that looks very tasty


----------



## Andre

@RichJB and @Lingogrey, you could also try FLV Bourbon. From what I have read it is the most realistic of them all. VV has stock. I still need to try the FA version of Castle Long - my stock just lasts too long! Have you tried it @Lingogrey?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Andre said:


> @RichJB and @Lingogrey, you could also try FLV Bourbon. From what I have read it is the most realistic of them all. VV has stock. I still need to try the FA version of Castle Long - my stock just lasts too long! Have you tried it @Lingogrey?


Thanks @Andre - I will try the FLV Bourbon as soon as I can justify buying more 'non-essential' concentrates again  I haven't tried the FA version of Castle Long - I kind of, for some reason, forgot about Castle Long clones / variations for a long time and I don't have a few of the key ingredients of that recipe (such as the FA Brandy). I find the fact that it uses Brandy instead of Whisky very interesting. That gives me the idea that I might, rather than the INW Whisky mentioned above, try INW Cognac - which is one of the most authentic concentrates of any flavor that I have (incredibly strong, but incredibly good).


----------



## Andre

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks @Andre - I will try the FLV Bourbon as soon as I can justify buying more 'non-essential' concentrates again  I haven't tried the FA version of Castle Long - I kind of, for some reason, forgot about Castle Long clones / variations for a long time and I don't have a few of the key ingredients of that recipe (such as the FA Brandy). I find the fact that it uses Brandy instead of Whisky very interesting. That gives me the idea that I might, rather than the INW Whisky mentioned above, try INW Cognac - which is one of the most authentic concentrates of any flavor that I have (incredibly strong, but incredibly good).


I need INW Cognac, but have not seen it at any of the vendors?


----------



## Lingogrey

Andre said:


> I need INW Cognac, but have not seen it at any of the vendors?


Oh yes, sorry! I didn't actually think of or check whether any of the vendors have it available. I imported mine through a friend. Perhaps you could add that to the flavor requests thread? It really is a very worthwhile concentrate to have, especially in robust tobaccos. 

Here's an ancient review, which I find describes the concentrate very well (I wouldn't know if the formula is still exactly the same at INW though): https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...eviews/beverages/threads/cognac-inawera.2735/ 
A few (especially 4, I would imagine) years ago mixers did seem to use much higher flavoring percentages (I'm assuming mostly because of the gear available then), but I think that the 5 - 10 % as a standalone that Bryan123456 recommends would be like taking a massive swig straight out of the Cognac bottle with every vape. I've never used it at higher than 0.6 %, but at that percentage it actually takes over. At 0.3 % it's a prominent identifiable note, but sits well within the mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie

O


Lingogrey said:


> Oh yes, sorry! I didn't actually think of or check whether any of the vendors have it available. I imported mine through a friend. Perhaps you could add that to the flavor requests thread? It really is a very worthwhile concentrate to have, especially in robust tobaccos.
> 
> Here's an ancient review, which I find describes the concentrate very well (I wouldn't know if the formula is still exactly the same at INW though): https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...eviews/beverages/threads/cognac-inawera.2735/
> A few (especially 4, I would imagine) years ago mixers did seem to use much higher flavoring percentages (I'm assuming mostly because of the gear available then), but I think that the 5 - 10 % as a standalone that Bryan123456 recommends would be like taking a massive swig straight out of the Cognac bottle with every vape. I've never used it at higher than 0.6 %, but at that percentage it actually takes over. At 0.3 % it's a prominent identifiable note, but sits well within the mix.
> 
> 
> Lingogrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, sorry! I didn't actually think of or check whether any of the vendors have it available. I imported mine through a friend. Perhaps you could add that to the flavor requests thread? It really is a very worthwhile concentrate to have, especially in robust tobaccos.
> 
> Here's an ancient review, which I find describes the concentrate very well (I wouldn't know if the formula is still exactly the same at INW though): https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...eviews/beverages/threads/cognac-inawera.2735/
> A few (especially 4, I would imagine) years ago mixers did seem to use much higher flavoring percentages (I'm assuming mostly because of the gear available then), but I think that the 5 - 10 % as a standalone that Bryan123456 recommends would be like taking a massive swig straight out of the Cognac bottle with every vape. I've never used it at higher than 0.6 %, but at that percentage it actually takes over. At 0.3 % it's a prominent identifiable note, but sits well within the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> Just quick question see alot of recipes with VBIC I have the TPA one only pepper I taste. Cap and FW are they better or I am just one off the unlucky ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ripstorm

Dolfie said:


> Just quick question see alot of recipes with VBIC I have the TPA one only pepper I taste. Cap and FW are they better or I am just one off the unlucky ones.



A lot of people get a pepper taste from TFA VBIC. I'm luckily not one of them. I can smell it when sniffing the concentrate though.


----------



## RichJB

@Dolfie, I get no pepper notes from TFA VBIC. I did get it in a back-of-the-hand taste test from TFA White Choc but haven't had it in either whipped cream tests or in recipes using the flavour. I made Wayne's Peppermint Bark using TFA instead of FW White Choc and it's excellent, creamy and rich.

I have subbed Cap VBIC for TFA in several recipes and have been happy with the results. It probably lends a different character to the juice - Cap is more milky where TFA is more eggy - but is not inferior imo. I haven't tried FW VBIC but it is in my next order for Jan. Wayne reckons you can sub the three freely according to taste/preference without ruining the recipe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie

RichJB said:


> @Dolfie, I get no pepper notes from TFA VBIC. I did get it in a back-of-the-hand taste test from TFA White Choc but haven't had it in either whipped cream tests or in recipes using the flavour. I made Wayne's Peppermint Bark using TFA instead of FW White Choc and it's excellent, creamy and rich.
> 
> I have subbed Cap VBIC for TFA in several recipes and have been happy with the results. It probably lends a different character to the juice - Cap is more milky where TFA is more eggy - but is not inferior imo. I haven't tried FW VBIC but it is in my next order for Jan. Wayne reckons you can sub the three freely according to taste/preference without ruining the recipe.


Thanks for reply I can aso smell it buy only when I have ordered it already. Any one that wants 2x10ml VBIC for free and is maybe in MBay on holiday you can PM me.


----------



## acorn

A South African dessert usually made of Tennis Biscuits (Crust), canned crushed Pineapple and Pineapple jelly with evaporated milk, one of my favourite desserts. I had to use INW/TFA Pineapple as it is all I had, but would love to try CAP Golden Pineapple when ordering again. The recipe still came out great:
*Pineapple Fridge Tart*



*Pineapple Fridge Tart*
INW Pineapple 1%
TFA Juicy Pineapple 2%
INW Biscuit 2%
FA Fresh Cream 2%
FA Vienna Cream 1%
FA Coconut 1%
TFA Meringue 1%
TFA Sweetner 0.5%
30PG/70VG
1 week steep will do
Enjoy!

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Ripstorm

acorn said:


> A South African dessert usually made of Tennis Biscuits (Crust), canned crushed Pineapple and Pineapple jelly with evaporated milk, one of my favourite deserts. I had to use INW/TFA Pineapple as it is all I had, but would love to try CAP Golden Pineapple when ordering again. The recipe still came out great:
> View attachment 79883
> 
> 
> Pineapple Fridge Tart
> INW Pineapple 1%
> TFA Juicy Pineapple 2%
> INW Biscuit 2%
> FA Fresh Cream 2%
> FA Vienna Cream 1%
> FA Coconut 1%
> TFA Meringue 1%
> TFA Sweetner 0.5%
> 30PG/70VG
> 1 week steep will do
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



This looks great! Will definitely try it. I'll have to order some pineapple though as INW shisha pineapple is all I have at the moment.
Have you tried using some TFA cheesecake Graham crust in this recipe? I get a tennis biscuit taste from TFA CGC at higher percentages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Ripstorm said:


> This looks great! Will definitely try it. I'll have to order some pineapple though as INW shisha pineapple is all I have at the moment.
> Have you tried using some TFA cheesecake Graham crust in this recipe? I get a tennis biscuit taste from TFA CGC at higher percentages


No I didn't, the INW Biscuit and FA Coconut came very close to a Tennis Biscuit, recommended to try it first.
Wil try a small sample of TFA GC Cheesecake for science 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

acorn said:


> No I didn't, the INW Biscuit and FA Coconut came very close to a Tennis Biscuit, recommended to try it first.
> Wil try a small sample of TFA GC Cheesecake for science
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



I use INW Biscuit(1%) and TFA Cheesecake (GC) [3%] for Tennis Biscuit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

Faheem777 said:


> I use INW Biscuit(1%) and TFA Cheesecake (GC) [3%] for Tennis Biscuit.


I know people hate TFA Coconut Extra, but I've made a pretty realistic Tennis Biscuit like so:
FW: Sugar Cookie 3%
FA: Cookie 0.75%
TFA: Coconut Extra 0.25%

You can even try it with FLV: Macaroon instead of the Coconut Extra - haven't tried it, but it should work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777

After many attempts, I've finally come up with a good coffee dessert juice. Bold espresso inhale (not overbearing at all) and light vanilla and tiramisu exhale.

*Coffee D*

Biscuit (Inw) - 1%
Tiramisu (Fa) - 0.25%
Cheesecake GC (Tfa) - 3.5%
Fresh Cream (Fa) - 0.5%
French Vanilla (Cap) - 1.25%
Meringue (Fa) - 0.5%
Sugar Cookie V2 (Cap) - 1.5%
Vienna Cream (Fa) - 0.5%
Espresso (Fa) - 1%

Recommended Steep: 2 weeks minimum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PsyCLown

Deckie said:


> *Creamy Caramel Pear*
> 
> INW - Pear - 4%
> TFA - Caramel - 1.5%
> TFA - Cheesecake G/C - 3%
> INW - Biscuit - 1%
> TFA - Brown Sugar - 0.5%
> FA - Fresh Cream - 2%
> TFA - Banana - 0.5%
> 
> *Notes:* To be honest I haven't tried any other manufacturers Pear, when I started I used INW & immediately the Pear was spot on. The brown sugar just rounds off the Caramel - going more on the caramel seemed to make the caramel too over powering. The Cheesecake G/C serves 2 purposes - 1. helps the biscuit & 2. cements the FA Fresh Cream thus making the Biscuit sit as a sturdy base & the cream over the Pear. The addition of the banana came at a later stage after I was happy with the final Caramel Pear as I felt there was room to add another subtle flavour which discreetly lurks in the background. No need to add any form of sweetener.
> 
> At present I'm thinking of possibly adding a touch of Lime just to add a sort of zesty kick to the whole experience - feel free to try but please keep us posted.
> 
> Enjoy


So I mixed some of this up around 3 or so weeks ago, without the banana.

At first I tasted loads of the pear and it smelt amazing.
Then the pear faded a bit and it tasted to taste burnt, then I waited some more and now it tastes great! I am loooving it.

It feels like there is banana in there, or like there should be but I am quite iffy with artificial banana flavoring so am hesitant to order some banana and give it a go. Great recipe, thanks for the share!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty

Raindance said:


> Hi all. This is my pride and joy. My ADV that has been under development for quite a while. Peanut butter and Banana AKA Kings breakfast. Critics welcome.
> View attachment 79442
> 
> 
> Regards, I hope you enjoy.


@Raindance , Can you maybe share that calculator with me 

Thanks.


----------



## Deckie

PsyCLown said:


> So I mixed some of this up around 3 or so weeks ago, without the banana.
> 
> At first I tasted loads of the pear and it smelt amazing.
> Then the pear faded a bit and it tasted to taste burnt, then I waited some more and now it tastes great! I am loooving it.
> 
> It feels like there is banana in there, or like there should be but I am quite iffy with artificial banana flavoring so am hesitant to order some banana and give it a go. Great recipe, thanks for the share!


Try it with the Banana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Deckie said:


> Try it with the Banana.


I'll order banana sometime and give it a go. 

I also wanna mix it again with a it more pear and see what that's like. 
Inw pear is tasty though and smells divine. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> @Raindance , Can you maybe share that calculator with me
> 
> Thanks.


Free download at http://diyjuicecalculator.com/
The creator is also a forum member @HotRod19579 
You will enjoy this app and lots of help is readily at hand if needed.

Enjoy, regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rusty

Raindance said:


> Free download at http://diyjuicecalculator.com/
> The creator is also a forum member @HotRod19579
> You will enjoy this app and lots of help is readily at hand if needed.
> 
> Enjoy, regards



Thanks alot , I will give it a bash !

I just Saw your PB Recipe . Not that you recipe is bad lol but the Calculator attracted me 1st .

Now il try your Recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

growing up my mom used to make cooked pears with brown sugar caramel and custard...this is "moms special"




Creamy custard with pear and an insane brown sugar on exhale

I used @Faheem777 custard base

Sweet cream TFA 2%
CAP vanilla custard V1 3%
TFA vanilla swirl 1.5%

The custard preblend has been steeping since December 9th 2016

Vaped goon 24 - 26/32 SS clapton 4 wrap spaced 0.29 ohms at 60w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Faheem777

incredible_hullk said:


> growing up my mom used to make cooked pears with brown sugar caramel and custard...this is "moms special"
> 
> View attachment 84287
> 
> 
> Creamy custard with pear and an insane brown sugar on exhale
> 
> I used @Faheem777 custard base
> 
> Sweet cream TFA 2%
> CAP vanilla custard V1 3%
> TFA vanilla swirl 1.5%
> 
> The custard preblend has been steeping since December 9th 2016
> 
> Vaped goon 24 - 26/32 SS clapton 4 wrap spaced 0.29 ohms at 60w



This looks great! You think I could sub with Pear (INW)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Faheem777 said:


> This looks great! You think I could sub with Pear (INW)?



@Faheem777 sure u could but never tried inw pear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Please can you share that Custard Base @Faheem777 - that is ok with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Max said:


> Please can you share that Custard Base @Faheem777 - that is ok with you.



Hey @Max

It's exactly how @incredible_hullk has it in his recipe:

Sweet Cream (Tfa) 2%
Vanilla Custard V1 (Cap) 3%
Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) 1.5%

You can then add your fruits or main profiles to this base.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Cool @Faheem777 - Thank You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I whipped this bad boy up last night and it smells orgasmic!!!!

Notes from the creator:
The VBIC, NY cheesecake, Sweet Cream, and Creme Brulée all drive this thick decadent base. The butterscotch kind of sits on top for a few days and melts down in the mix after a week and a half and the cinnamon note from the graham fades as well leaving behind a rich buttery thick vape if you are into that sort of thing.

*Bad Boy Brulee*
3% FW Butterscotch
2% INW Creme Brulee
2% CAP Graham Cracker
3% CAP New York Cheesecake
2% CAP Sweet cream
1% TFA VBIC

Original recipe here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Just a reminder as to the few rules for posting in this thread, as set out in the OP:


*Please only post DIY Dessert recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Looking for some new recipes and idea's I was browsing through the Index (a million thanks @Andre) only to notice that no one has posted one of my favourite recipes, Strawberry Shorcake Bar by NotCharlesManson




For those with Sugar Cookie v1 this is what you should be wasting that glorious flavour on.




It needs a 2 week steep (3 if you can hold out that long) but it's well worth it. A soft strawberry cake with delicious biscuit undertone - I really can't get enough of this stuff!

Link to ELR: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/224872/Strawberry+Shortcake+Bar

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

Greyz said:


> Looking for some new recipes and idea's I was browsing through the Index (a million thanks @Andre) only to notice that no one has posted one of my favourite recipes, Strawberry Shorcake Bar by NotCharlesManson
> 
> View attachment 84446
> 
> 
> For those with Sugar Cookie v1 this is what you should be wasting that glorious flavour on.
> 
> View attachment 84447
> 
> 
> It needs a 2 week steep (3 if you can hold out that long) but it's well worth it. A soft strawberry cake with delicious biscuit undertone - I really can't get enough of this stuff!



Mixed a 30ml of this on 08/12/16 but used SC V2 as I dont have V1. Smells great but IMO not as good as everyone make it out to be. Still have about 10ml left. Might be the SC V2. Is there a big difference between the two?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Looking for some new recipes and idea's I was browsing through the Index (a million thanks @Andre) only to notice that no one has posted one of my favourite recipes, Strawberry Shorcake Bar by NotCharlesManson
> 
> View attachment 84446
> 
> 
> For those with Sugar Cookie v1 this is what you should be wasting that glorious flavour on.
> 
> View attachment 84447
> 
> 
> It needs a 2 week steep (3 if you can hold out that long) but it's well worth it. A soft strawberry cake with delicious biscuit undertone - I really can't get enough of this stuff!


Thank you, @Greyz. Please edit your post to include a link to the original recipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Vino1718 said:


> Mixed a 30ml of this on 08/12/16 but used SC V2 as I dont have V1. Smells great but not as good as everyone make it out to be. Still have about 10ml left. Might be the SC V2. Is there a big difference between the two?



I mixed it with Sugar Cookie v2 when I first tried and I thought it wasn't too bad actually. Till a wise mixer on here advised me that without Sugar Cookie v1 I'm making an inferior juice.
I sourced a few hundred ml's from Chefs UK and mixed up a fresh batch of SSCB, the difference is huge - v2 does not leave you with that silky buttery goodness that v1 brings. I wouldn't go as far as to say there vastly different but v1 turned an okay recipe into a great recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

Greyz said:


> Looking for some new recipes and idea's I was browsing through the Index (a million thanks @Andre) only to notice that no one has posted one of my favourite recipes, Strawberry Shorcake Bar by NotCharlesManson
> 
> View attachment 84446
> 
> 
> For those with Sugar Cookie v1 this is what you should be wasting that glorious flavour on.
> 
> View attachment 84447
> 
> 
> It needs a 2 week steep (3 if you can hold out that long) but it's well worth it. A soft strawberry cake with delicious biscuit undertone - I really can't get enough of this stuff!
> 
> Link to ELR: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/224872/Strawberry+Shortcake+Bar



This is a super tasty recipe, but I don't make it anymore since it absolutely destroys coils. GunkCity, have to dry burn and rewick every day.

PS got in some JF Yellow Cake, I'm going to give it another go with that instead of FW as I suspect that is the main culprit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Effjh said:


> This is a super tasty recipe, but I don't make it anymore since it absolutely destroys coils. GunkCity, have to dry burn and rewick everyday.



But be honest, its well worth the daily rewick  
I find this and Funfetti both gunk up my coils fast but thankfully cotton is cheap.

PS: You think it's the Sugar Cookie v1? Because I love PB Cereal by Charles Noble and it has SC v1 and it gunks up my coils fast too... FFT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

Greyz said:


> But be honest, its well worth the daily rewick
> I find this and Funfetti both gunk up my coils fast but thankfully cotton is cheap.
> 
> PS: You think it's the Sugar Cookie v1? Because I love PB Cereal by Charles Noble and it has SC v1 and it gunks up my coils fast too... FFT



No I'm fairly certain it is FW Yellow Cake, apparently contains fructose. Thats basically burnt sugar on your coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Effjh said:


> No I'm fairly certain it is FW Yellow Cake, apparently contains fructose. Thats basically burnt sugar on your coils.



Thanks for that tip, I didn't know FW Yellow cake has fruit sugar in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Made this one last night on recommendation by @RichJB. It is a new recipe by Dazcole and another stunner!!
With only 3 ingredients, this delivers a smooth coconut ice cream with a caramel sauce drizzle - straight forward and simple. 
It works very well as a shake and vape and will (off course) only get better after a bit of a rest - 3 days according to the creator but a longer steep will off-course enhance it even more.
Don't be tempted to increase the %'s as it will through the balance off...

*Thai Coconut Ice Cream*
FA Caramel 1.25%
FA Coconut 1%
TFA VBIC 4%

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rude Rudi said:


> Made this one last night on recommendation by @RichJB. It is a new recipe by Dazcole and another stunner!!
> With only 3 ingredients, this delivers a smooth coconut ice cream with a caramel sauce drizzle - straight forward and simple.
> It works very well as a shake and vape and will (off course) only get better after a bit of a rest - 3 days according to the creator but a longer steep will off-course enhance it even more.
> Don't be tempted to increase the %'s as it will throw the balance off...
> 
> *Thai Coconut Ice Cream*
> FA Caramel 1.25%
> FA Coconut 1%
> TFA VBIC 4%
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Made this one last night on recommendation by @RichJB. It is a new recipe by Dazcole and another stunner!!
> With only 3 ingredients, this delivers a smooth coconut ice cream with a caramel sauce drizzle - straight forward and simple.
> It works very well as a shake and vape and will (off course) only get better after a bit of a rest - 3 days according to the creator but a longer steep will off-course enhance it even more.
> Don't be tempted to increase the %'s as it will through the balance off...
> 
> *Thai Coconut Ice Cream*
> FA Caramel 1.25%
> FA Coconut 1%
> TFA VBIC 4%
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks for this. I know I like anything with VBIC only really after a 2 week cure.

But I made it last night, curiously dripped a bit now just to see. And it tastes very nice - the coconut caramel is very interesting.

I'll leave it now for 2 weeks for the ice cream to do its thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks for this. I know I like anything with VBIC only really after a 2 week cure.
> 
> But I made it last night, curiously dripped a bit now just to see. And it tastes very nice - the coconut caramel is very interesting.
> 
> I'll leave it now for 2 weeks for the ice cream to do its thing.


Made strawberry cupcake recipe from Amsterdam Vape 40days ago and just open it to put in smaller bottles for my Sun City trip and by far my best juice I made so far. Thanks @RichJB (steepmaster) I always see you like to take your time with steeping and now I can see why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Caveman

Dolfie said:


> Made strawberry cupcake recipe from Amsterdam Vape 40days ago and just open it to put in smaller bottles for my Sun City trip and by far my best juice I made so far. Thanks @RichJB (steepmaster) I always see you like to take your time with steeping and now I can see why.


Rule 1 applies. No cake batter dip for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Right Guys. I can tell you that if you dont try out this recipe you are really missing out on life itself. This has been my ADV for a good while. And you will definetly not be disappointed. This is based on Strawnana but with my own adjustments and a few added ingredients.

*STRAWNANA ICECREAM




PG/VG: 25/75*

*Flavours.
CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 5%
FA Custard - 5%
LA Banana Cream - 4%
TFA Strawberry Ripe - 5%
CAP - Sweet Strawberry - 3%

Steep Time 1 - 2 Weeks as Custards need that steep.

I know the flavour Percentage is high but its just what is needed.

Flavour Has a very sweet ice Cream strawberry inhale and a exhale of Banana 

Hope you Enjoy

PS LA Banana Cream can be subbed with TFA at same percentage. However LA is the better option

*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dolfie

Kalashnikov said:


> Right Guys. I can tell you that if you dont try out this recipe you are really missing out on life itself. This has been my ADV for a good while. And you will definetly not be disappointed. This is based on Strawnana but with my own adjustments and a few added ingredients.
> 
> *STRAWNANA ICECREAM
> 
> View attachment 85888
> 
> 
> PG/VG: 25/75*
> 
> *Flavours.
> CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 5%
> FA Custard - 5%
> LA Banana Cream - 4%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe - 5%
> CAP - Sweet Strawberry - 3%
> 
> Steep Time 1 - 2 Weeks as Custards need that steep.
> 
> I know the flavour Percentage is high but its just what is needed.
> 
> Flavour Has a very sweet ice Cream strawberry inhale and a exhale of Banana
> 
> Hope you Enjoy
> 
> PS LA Banana Cream can be subbed with TFA at same percentage. However LA is the better option
> 
> *


 first time I have all the concentrates. Will definitely make this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Kalashnikov said:


> *STRAWNANA ICECREAM*



Looks stunning, thanks for sharing! I'm making this for sure!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks for this. I know I like anything with VBIC only really after a 2 week cure.
> 
> But I made it last night, curiously dripped a bit now just to see. And it tastes very nice - the coconut caramel is very interesting.
> 
> I'll leave it now for 2 weeks for the ice cream to do its thing.



Strangely, this one has let me down after a steep... It was fabulous as a SNV but it now tastes a little bleh...
The other guys who made this reported the same - seems steeping is not this recipe's friend...
Will be interested to see what you think after a steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

@Dolfie @Rude Rudi - Please let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## snakevape

Great looking recipe!
Who sells LA banana cream though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

snakevape said:


> Great looking recipe!
> Who sells LA banana cream though?


valleyvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Strangely, this one has let me down after a steep... It was fabulous as a SNV but it now tastes a little bleh...
> The other guys who made this reported the same - seems steeping is not this recipe's friend...
> Will be interested to see what you think after a steep.


I will crack it open next week and let you know

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

*Plum Brûlée* by yours truly




A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.

I quite like it.
*
INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
INW Custard 2%
INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*

*70vg *
Good after a week, but more is best.

Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
> Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.
> 
> I quite like it.
> *
> INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.


Oh flippen Rule #1 - INW Smoked Plum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
> Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.
> 
> I quite like it.
> *
> INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.


Love that Plum. Shall certainly give it a go. Very economical too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
> Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.
> 
> I quite like it.
> *
> INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.



Right up my alley! Nice one, thanks for the share


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Love that Plum. Shall certainly give it a go. Very economical too.


 
The 'smokiness' of the Plum goes nicely with the caramelised sugar.

Well at least I think so

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Smoked plum...ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
> Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.
> 
> I quite like it.
> *
> INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


>


Hope you like it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> *INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.



Sub for the INW Custard? Seems only only one supplier stocks this...?

FA/CAP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Sub for the INW Custard? Seems only only one supplier stocks this...?
> 
> FA/CAP?



Its similar to CAP V1 Custard

I find the Creme Brulee to be a bit rich - the burnt sugar bit - so I used the custard to smoothen it out a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> Made this one last night on recommendation by @RichJB. It is a new recipe by Dazcole and another stunner!!
> With only 3 ingredients, this delivers a smooth coconut ice cream with a caramel sauce drizzle - straight forward and simple.
> It works very well as a shake and vape and will (off course) only get better after a bit of a rest - 3 days according to the creator but a longer steep will off-course enhance it even more.
> Don't be tempted to increase the %'s as it will through the balance off...
> 
> *Thai Coconut Ice Cream*
> FA Caramel 1.25%
> FA Coconut 1%
> TFA VBIC 4%
> 
> Enjoy!



I mixed this up the other day and I'm really enjoying it, thanks for sharing @Rude Rudi 

I like it because it has such an unusual taste - wasn't at all what I expected, which is a pleasant surprise. It doesn't have that sweet, artificial coconut note. I think the low % of FA coconut is just right for a drier, huskier coconut. The VBIC creates a smooth base and the caramel just adds a hint. I'm interested to see how this develops further.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreH

NewOobY said:


> Hey Fellow DIY-ers, and to be DIY-ers,
> 
> Here is a simple recipe that is an exact replica of peppermint crisp tart - well at least according to my taste buds. It comprises of many ingredients, but i'm sure with a little tinkering you guys can reduce the number of ingredients. I vaped this to death for 2 months solid, it is still in my arsenal of ADV's.
> 
> I call it: *Simone
> *
> FA: Caramel 3%
> FA: Fresh Cream 0.5%
> TFA: Whipped Cream 2%
> FA: Vienna Cream 0.5%
> INW: Milk Chocolate 2%
> FLV: Pralines 0.3%
> TFA: Artic Menthol 0.25%
> FW: Candy Cane 1%
> FA: Cookie 4%
> TFA: Graham Cracker 1%
> TFA: Coconut Extra 0.25% <-- Basically one drop per 10ml
> 
> So basically it is a peppermint infused caramel whipped cream on a base of tennis biscuits. Like all Simone's this one needs time and attention so give it two weeks to steep and rock her world (shake) everyday to keep her smiling. Enjoy



Hi There,

Looking forward to mix this. What was your PG/VG mix?

Thanks


----------



## Caveman

AndreH said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Looking forward to mix this. What was your PG/VG mix?
> 
> Thanks


I mixed mine both 70/30 and 60/40. I prefer 60/40 for all my mixes

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> I mixed mine both 70/30 and 60/40. I prefer 60/40 for all my mixes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I see @NewOobY says TFA Artic Menthol, but I presume he meant FA. Not that it would make much of a difference I presume. What did you use?


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> I see @NewOobY says TFA Artic Menthol, but I presume he meant FA. Not that it would make much of a difference I presume. What did you use?


I didn't even catch that. I used FA. Just straight up assumed it was FA when I read arctic menthol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caveman said:


> I didn't even catch that. I used FA. Just straight up assumed it was FA when I read arctic menthol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk




I added a bit of Creme de Menthe....yum!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

After @rogue zombie introduced me to INW Custard, I instantly fell in love it... It kicks Cap in the danglies, and then some! At 3%, this stuff is on par (dare I say better...) than Cap at 8%. What's more, it is good to go after just a couple of days, with some reporting it suitable as a shake and vape.

I made this one earlier this week and had it last night (after a mere 3 day steep) and it is absolutely stunning!!! This is custard and brulee heaven and is orgasmically thick and creamy with just the right amount of sweetness. The FA Cookie adds a very interesting element and is just enough not to dominate. It all blends together beautifully to create an absolute gem!!!! 

This can serve as a perfect base to add other fruits (raspberry, apple, ect) or omit the fruit for a custard brulee treat...

As some of these flavours are not available locally, I subbed as noted:

*Banana Brulee*
INW Custard 1.5%
INW Creme Brulee 3%
DFS Holy Vanilla 1% (I subbed with INW Shisha Vanilla)
JF Cookie 1.25% (I subbed with FA Cookie)
HS Banana 1% (I subbed with FA Bano Banana)
FA Cream Whipped 0.5%




Put his one in your pipe, Capella...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> After @rogue zombie introduced me to INW Custard, I instantly fell in love it... It kicks Cap in the danglies, and then some! At 3%, this stuff is on par (dare I say better...) than Cap at 8%. What's more, it is good to go after just a couple of days, with some reporting it suitable as a shake and vape.
> 
> I made this one earlier this week and had it last night (after a mere 3 day steep) and it is absolutely stunning!!! This is custard and brulee heaven and is orgasmically thick and creamy with just the right amount of sweetness. The FA Cookie adds a very interesting element and is just enough not to dominate. It all blends together beautifully to create an absolute gem!!!!
> 
> As some of these flavours are not available locally, I subbed as noted:
> 
> *Banana Brulee*
> INW Custard 1.5%
> INW Creme Brulee 3%
> DFS Holy Vanilla 1% (I subbed with INW Shisha Vanilla)
> JF Cookie 1.25% (I subbed with FA Cookie)
> HS Banana 1% (I subbed with FA Bano Banana)
> FA Cream Whipped 0.5%
> 
> View attachment 86908
> 
> 
> Put his one in your pipe, Capella...



This sounds good
Thank you


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> This sounds good
> Thank you



I suggest you make 100mls...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> After @rogue zombie introduced me to INW Custard, I instantly fell in love it... It kicks Cap in the danglies, and then some! At 3%, this stuff is on par (dare I say better...) than Cap at 8%. What's more, it is good to go after just a couple of days, with some reporting it suitable as a shake and vape.
> 
> I made this one earlier this week and had it last night (after a mere 3 day steep) and it is absolutely stunning!!! This is custard and brulee heaven and is orgasmically thick and creamy with just the right amount of sweetness. The FA Cookie adds a very interesting element and is just enough not to dominate. It all blends together beautifully to create an absolute gem!!!!
> 
> This can serve as a perfect base to add other fruits (raspberry, apple, ect) or omit the fruit for a custard brulee treat...
> 
> As some of these flavours are not available locally, I subbed as noted:
> 
> *Banana Brulee*
> INW Custard 1.5%
> INW Creme Brulee 3%
> DFS Holy Vanilla 1% (I subbed with INW Shisha Vanilla)
> JF Cookie 1.25% (I subbed with FA Cookie)
> HS Banana 1% (I subbed with FA Bano Banana)
> FA Cream Whipped 0.5%
> 
> View attachment 86908
> 
> 
> Put his one in your pipe, Capella...



That's really cool to hear about INW Custard - I find Capella's to be a bit too eggy and frot for my palate. I've skipped many a recipe that has a high VC1 percentage in it. Guess I'm going to add these 2 Inaweras to my next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> That's really cool to hear about INW Custard - I find Capella's to be a bit too eggy and frot for my palate. I've skipped many a recipe that has a high VC1 percentage in it. Guess I'm going to add these 2 Inaweras to my next order



You wont be sorry!! I now use it exclusively for all custard based recipes - just half the %

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Rude Rudi said:


> After @rogue zombie introduced me to INW Custard, I instantly fell in love it... It kicks Cap in the danglies, and then some! At 3%, this stuff is on par (dare I say better...) than Cap at 8%. What's more, it is good to go after just a couple of days, with some reporting it suitable as a shake and vape.
> 
> I made this one earlier this week and had it last night (after a mere 3 day steep) and it is absolutely stunning!!! This is custard and brulee heaven and is orgasmically thick and creamy with just the right amount of sweetness. The FA Cookie adds a very interesting element and is just enough not to dominate. It all blends together beautifully to create an absolute gem!!!!
> 
> This can serve as a perfect base to add other fruits (raspberry, apple, ect) or omit the fruit for a custard brulee treat...
> 
> As some of these flavours are not available locally, I subbed as noted:
> 
> *Banana Brulee*
> INW Custard 1.5%
> INW Creme Brulee 3%
> DFS Holy Vanilla 1% (I subbed with INW Shisha Vanilla)
> JF Cookie 1.25% (I subbed with FA Cookie)
> HS Banana 1% (I subbed with FA Bano Banana)
> FA Cream Whipped 0.5%
> 
> View attachment 86908
> 
> 
> Put his one in your pipe, Capella...




This sound really great!
I love a nice crème brulee on top of rhubarb.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

SAVaper said:


> This sound really great!
> I love a nice crème brulee on top of rhubarb.



This base will work beautifully with a bit of rhubarb...!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

SAVaper said:


> This sound really great!
> I love a nice crème brulee on top of rhubarb.



Ooh ya, Rhubarb sounds like a good match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I know @Andre has had INW Rhubarb.. Is it any good?

On a side note - I've noticed after 3 weeks my Smoked Plum in the Brulee is fading. But my bottle is very old, so I'm not sure if my concentrate is fading in general.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I know @Andre has had INW Rhubarb.. Is it any good?


A very good raw Rhubarb. Extremely potent. Probably deserves a 10 % solution. 

Tried a Rhubarb Bellini, but gave up. Very good in this recipe, if you like jelly fruit - towards candy. 

One or two recipes I still need to try with it. So little time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> I know @Andre has had INW Rhubarb.. Is it any good?
> 
> On a side note - I've noticed after 3 weeks my Smoked Plum in the Brulee is fading. But my bottle is very old, so I'm not sure if my concentrate is fading in general.



I'm vaping mine too fast for it to fade!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

*White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles*



Proudly concocted by @Andre.

The Cranberry comes through beautifully and realistically without any tart or sour. Enticingly sweetened by the White Chocolate. Vanilla enhances the flavour and gives body. The citrus peel brightens the juice.

I tasted after a 3 week steep, but 7 days plus should be fine.

*White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles*
FLV Cranberry 3.0 %
FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
FA Aurora 0.5 %

Total flavour: 6.0 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles*
> 
> 
> Proudly concocted by @Andre.
> 
> The Cranberry comes through beautifully and realistically without any tart or sour. Enticingly sweetened by the White Chocolate. Vanilla to enhance and give body. The citrus peel brightens the juice.
> 
> *White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles*
> FLV Cranberry 3.0 %
> FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
> FA Aurora 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.0 %



Looks amazing! First rule of course... any other Berries/fruit you would suggest instead of Cranberry?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks amazing! First rule of course... any other Berries/fruit you would suggest instead of Cranberry?


I have not tried it with any other fruit so cannot say, but any of the more tart type of berries might work.

This has been specifically tailored around FLV Cranberry, which is more of a raw cranberry than that of the other brands.

Got my inspiration from Nicoticket's Hummingbird, which is a very sweet Cranberry juice. This one is less sweet, but the same authentic Cranberry taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

*White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles*


Proudly concocted by @Andre.

The Cranberry comes through beautifully and realistically without any tart or sour. Enticingly sweetened by the White Chocolate. Vanilla enhances the flavour and gives body. The citrus peel brightens the juice.

*White-chocolate-cranberry-lemon-truffles*
FLV Cranberry 3.0 %
FW White Chocolate 1.5 %
FA Vanilla Classic 1.0 %
FA Aurora 0.5 %

Total flavour: 6.0 %[/QUOTE]

Wow, excuse us Fancy Pants 

FLV Cranberry needed, but this sounds like a must!

So 0.5% Aurora gives you a lemon zest?
I need to play with this flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> So 0.5% Aurora gives you a lemon zest?
> I need to play with this flavour


Yip, this is what HIC says about Aurora:
_This is mostly a citrus blend, sharper than most FA citrus flavors. It’s more like fresh
citrus zest than juice, with the emphasis on lemon. It’s not especially sweet, and it’s not
one to fade with age. Try spiking your FA-based citrus recipes with a little Aurora if you
feel they mellow too much as they age. Vaped standalone, you’ll taste a little something
else in the background. It’s hard to identify but reminds me of white wine or gin - though
subtle enough that it won’t interfere with use as a “citrus booster” in recipes. This
flavoring is naturally a bit cloudy and separates as it sits, so be sure to shake it before
you use it._

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

That looks and sounds fantastic @Andre 
Wow!


----------



## Vino1718

I present to all the lovers of dessert's my original Blunilla Bee recipe.



*Blunilla Bee*
4% Blueberry (FW)
3% Blueberry Extra (TPA)
3% Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA)
2% Cream Fresh (FA)
2% Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
2.5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP)

*1 Week steep* _(You know the drill with vanilla custards)
_
Notes: All I can say is that its yum, with a nice buttery note to it on the exhale paired with smooth full-bodied dense clouds. (#isuckatdescriptions)

Hope someone enjoys it and input will be appreciated.

Credits goes to @KZOR for his wisdom.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Faheem777 said:


> After many attempts, I've finally come up with a good coffee dessert juice. Bold espresso inhale (not overbearing at all) and light vanilla and tiramisu exhale.
> 
> *Coffee D*
> 
> Biscuit (Inw) - 1%
> Tiramisu (Fa) - 0.25%
> Cheesecake GC (Tfa) - 3.5%
> Fresh Cream (Fa) - 0.5%
> French Vanilla (Cap) - 1.25%
> Meringue (Fa) - 0.5%
> Sugar Cookie V2 (Cap) - 1.5%
> Vienna Cream (Fa) - 0.5%
> Espresso (Fa) - 1%
> 
> Recommended Steep: 2 weeks minimum


Can i leave out the tiramisu and the vianna cream?


----------



## Faheem777

MoneymanVape said:


> Can i leave out the tiramisu and the vianna cream?



It will still work without those ingredients.


----------



## MoneymanVape

Faheem777 said:


> It will still work without those ingredients.


Shot bud


----------



## Faheem777

No problem man. Let me know how it comes out


----------



## Greyz

I go catch up on the "Elephant in the room" thread and just chuckle to myself while we all here just sharing recipes and vaping good juice.

I couldn't be bothered about whether it's someone else's recipe or my own. If it's good I'll mix it an vape it, kla 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
> Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.
> 
> I quite like it.
> *
> INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.


Opened my bottle this morning @rogue zombie. Five stars. Just as I like my desserts -bright and not too sweet. And the Plum is divine in there. Thank you for the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Inspired by this recipe, I subbed the Cap VC with INW Custard and it is a winner!

Notes via the recipe as the creator describes it beautifully! In essence:
_"This is a bare bones attempt at creating a decadent creme brulee spritzed with fresh squeezed orange and garnished with orange slices. Your palate will crave the actual dessert when you get notes of rich custard, burnt sugar/caramel, and a spritz of orange."_

*Creme de Orange*
FW blood organge 2%
INW Creme brulee 3%
INW Custard 3%

The custard base here is good to go in just a couple of days and delivers an outstanding, sophisticated vape with just 3 ingredients. Absolutely amazing...

@rogue zombie @Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Inspired by this recipe, I subbed the Cap VC with INW Custard and it is a winner!
> 
> Notes via the recipe as the creator describes it beautifully! In essence:
> _"This is a bare bones attempt at creating a decadent creme brulee spritzed with fresh squeezed orange and garnished with orange slices. Your palate will crave the actual dessert when you get notes of rich custard, burnt sugar/caramel, and a spritz of orange."_
> 
> *Creme de Orange*
> FW blood organge 2%
> INW Creme brulee 3%
> INW Custard 3%
> 
> The custard base here is good to go in just a couple of days and delivers an outstanding, sophisticated vape with just 3 ingredients. Absolutely amazing...
> 
> @rogue zombie @Huffapuff



Thanks you. I havent bought Blood Orange in awhile, but I'll definitely give this a good.


----------



## SAVaper

Rude Rudi said:


> Inspired by this recipe, I subbed the Cap VC with INW Custard and it is a winner!
> 
> Notes via the recipe as the creator describes it beautifully! In essence:
> _"This is a bare bones attempt at creating a decadent creme brulee spritzed with fresh squeezed orange and garnished with orange slices. Your palate will crave the actual dessert when you get notes of rich custard, burnt sugar/caramel, and a spritz of orange."_
> 
> *Creme de Orange*
> FW blood organge 2%
> INW Creme brulee 3%
> INW Custard 3%
> 
> The custard base here is good to go in just a couple of days and delivers an outstanding, sophisticated vape with just 3 ingredients. Absolutely amazing...
> 
> @rogue zombie @Huffapuff




Sounds really good. I must add this to my list.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Dulce de leche*



The stuff in the tin can, either bought or boiled yourself, has nothing on the real thing from Argentina. It is everywhere, used for all meals and in between and with hundreds of products - from chocolate to ice cream to croissants. Argentina is the main producer of dulce de leche and also has the highest consumption per person in the world. I found the Argentine product to be light and just sweet enough to consume vast amounts. Smooth, sticky, almost liquid with a light brown colour.

I have tried a few dulce de leche commercial juices and a few concentrates. None came close for me. Until I found this recipe by the renowned mixer CheebaSteeba. He calls it Milk and Honey, but for me it tastes exactly like Argentine dulce de leche. And just sweet enough to vape it all day, every day. If you want sweeter, add 1.0 % of FA Meringue.

Steep: 7 days

As promised @RichJB.

*Dulce de leche*, the Argentine way
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.0 %
FLV Milk & Honey 1.5 %
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.5 %
FLV Cream 1.0 %

Total flavour: 6.0 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Thanks @Andre. I finished mine in record time, the one I made from milk and sugar, I mean. Will be making another batch today, I'll simmer it for shorter so that it's more runny than the previous batch. I have Cheebasteeba's recipe steeping, although I had to use Cream Fresh in place of Flv. Vurve absolutely raves about Flv Cream but I've also heard that it imparts a funky metallic taste. And then Cheebasteeba himself reckons Flv Sweet Cream is a better "neutral" cream than Flv Cream. So now I'm confuzzed about which one to get. I wonder if adding some JF Dulce de Leche to this would work in place of the Meringue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Thanks @Andre. I finished mine in record time, the one I made from milk and sugar, I mean. Will be making another batch today, I'll simmer it for shorter so that it's more runny than the previous batch. I have Cheebasteeba's recipe steeping, although I had to use Cream Fresh in place of Flv. Vurve absolutely raves about Flv Cream but I've also heard that it imparts a funky metallic taste. And then Cheebasteeba himself reckons Flv Sweet Cream is a better "neutral" cream than Flv Cream. So now I'm confuzzed about which one to get. I wonder if adding some JF Dulce de Leche to this would work in place of the Meringue?


The stats are with FLV Cream at this stage. Have not tried JF Dulce de Leche, but my feeling is it would be better to add FA Meringue to get the sweet, which FA Cream Fresh does not have. Adding a dulce de leche on top might be too much imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreH

@Allenh1 we need to try this one!


----------



## SAVaper

Greyz said:


> [
> Can't wait for my Mag stirrer to arrive then I can cut down the steeping to a few hours.



Hi @Greyz what has your experience been with the mag stirrer reducing steep time?


----------



## Apocalypse Boy

method1 said:


> [redacted]


Hi Method

Looking for this Recipe but it looks like it's missing

Thanks


----------



## Greyz

SAVaper said:


> Hi @Greyz what has your experience been with the mag stirrer reducing steep time?



The Mag Stirrer really does reduce the steep time, from messing around I found 4 equals about 5 to 7 days steeping. 
My issue with the Mag Stirrer is that all the juice I stirred all had notable flavour loss. I feel I wasted my time and money on it and get better, more consistent results just shaking and leaving in a dark cupboard. 

I offer u the services of my mag stirrer (and heat pad too if u want) if ur willing to pay the shipping. Your welcome to to use it as long as you wish. Maybe, and I'm truly hoping, you will get it right and can share with the rest of us.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Greyz said:


> The Mag Stirrer really does reduce the steep time, from messing around I found 4 equals about 5 to 7 days steeping.
> My issue with the Mag Stirrer is that all the juice I stirred all had notable flavour loss. I feel I wasted my time and money on it and get better, more consistent results just shaking and leaving in a dark cupboard.
> 
> I offer u the services of my mag stirrer (and heat pad too if u want) if ur willing to pay the shipping. Your welcome to to use it as long as you wish. Maybe, and I'm truly hoping, you will get it right and can share with the rest of us.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Thanks, that is a very generous offer. I will definitely take you up on it and do some testing.
Interesting about the flavour loss. Will have to do some experiments.


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> *Plum Brûlée* by yours truly
> 
> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> A pretty thick custard. Smoked plum goes very well with it. Finished with the caramised sugar (brûlée)
> Simple yet quite a layered or complex tasting custard.
> 
> I quite like it.
> *
> INW Creme Brûlée 2.5%
> INW Custard 2%
> INW Smoked Plum 0.5%*
> 
> *70vg *
> Good after a week, but more is best.
> 
> Thanks @Mike for suggesting INW Custard - finally a custard I like.



Following an unrelated search for a possible use for INW Sesame, I saw a reference to a cake which paired Sesame and Plum (among other bits). This intrigued me so I added 0.1% INW Sesame to your original recipe... WOW - what a winner!!!! The sesame is hardly noticeable (which is the idea) and compliments the earthy elements of this recipe beautifully!!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Andre

*Rhubarb & Custard*



I have tried a couple of Rhubarb recipes and even a few of my own concoctions. None came even close. Not being a big Custard fan, I glossed over dazcole's Roobarb & Custard recipe a few time. At my wits end with Rhubarb, decided to give it a go. Very glad I did.

The contrasting sweet and bitter is amazing. This one cannot go without the sweetener. Orange zest in the background and the Ginger a faint interest on the exhale. This is traditional Rhubarb and Custard, you can really taste the Rhubarb.

If you were looking for something different, this is it! I cannot get enough of it.

Next I am going to try adding some Rhubarb to @rogue zombie's stunning Brulee base as used in Plum Brulee.

*RHUBARB and CUSTARD*
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 4.5 %
TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
FA Fresh Cream 1.0 %
CAP Gingerbread 1.0 %
TFA Sweetener 1.0 %
FA Marshmallow 0.5 %
INW Rhubarb 0.5 %
FA Mandarin 0.5 %
FA Bergamot 0.25 %

Total flavour: 10.75 %

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

*Rhubarb Brûlée



*​Enjoying the Rhubarb and Custard recipe directly above, I decided to try some Rhubarb with @rogue zombie's awesome creme brulee base in Plum Brulee. 

Tasted it after a 2 week steep. Awesome. The bitter/tart of the Rhubarb is less than in the Rhubarb and Custard above, but you still cannot miss it. For me the balance between the sweet and the bitter is better in this one. INW Rhubarb is a very strong concentrate. I like it at 0.5 % here, but some might prefer it lower.

*Rhubarb Brûlée*
INW Creme Brulee 2.5 %
INW Custard 2.0 %
INW Rhubarb 0.5 %

Total flavour: 5.0 %

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

@Andre, skiddlz has cited Inw Rhubarb as the single most realistic/accurate/authentic flavour he has ever vaped. Has your experience been of super-authenticity? I'm intrigued to try this flavour. It's been decades since I ate rhubarb. However, it was a staple dessert when I was a kid as we had a rhubarb patch in the garden. So if it's as authentic as skiddlz reckons, it will be a case of a juice quite literally "taking me back to my childhood".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> @Andre, skiddlz has cited Inw Rhubarb as the single most realistic/accurate/authentic flavour he has ever vaped. Has your experience been of super-authenticity? I'm intrigued to try this flavour. It's been decades since I ate rhubarb. However, it was a staple dessert when I was a kid as we had a rhubarb patch in the garden. So if it's as authentic as skiddlz reckons, it will be a case of a juice quite literally "taking me back to my childhood".


It is a very accurate fresh Rhubarb. And yes, with the sweet it might just take you back a couple of decades!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Rhubarb Brûlée*
> INW Creme Brulee 2.5 %
> INW Custard 2.0 %
> INW Rhubarb 0.5 %



Thanks Andre - this is right up my alley!!!! First rule off course... 
Rhubarb inbound!!!

@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56068#the_juice_by_drstore

Dropping my new recipe, Simple yet addictive strawberry and cream recipe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Tsharks

Mike said:


> Strawvana
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> TFA Strawberry          1.5
> TFA Strawberry Ripe     1.5
> TFA VBIC                4
> TFA Marshmallow         0.5
> Cap VC1                 1.25
> Cap Sweet Cream         0.8
> Inawera Raspberry       0.4


Hi man. This is probably a stupid question but are the above concentrations in ml right, based on 100ml? Im struggling to work out the percentage of each flavour. Help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

@Tsharks , this looks like percentages 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

@Tsharks, all recipes are given in percentages. It is the only way to make recipes scaleable so that mixers can make any quantity they choose.


----------



## Tsharks

RichJB said:


> @Tsharks, all recipes are given in percentages. It is the only way to make recipes scaleable so that mixers can make any quantity they choose.


Okay great thanks budduly appreciate the feedback. I just presumed it could be in ml since the percentages are so low. But will mix and give it a try! Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Everyone is right, they are percentages but that also works perfectly as ml in a 100ml bottle.


----------



## GregF

​I enjoy Andre's Mate and used that as a base - without the mint and menthol.
Then I added the other ingredients I saw on the box 
Most of you know tobacco is my thing but I am pleasantly surprised with the outcome of this.
If you don't want a darker chocolate then leave out the Cocoa.
Unfortunately this is made with INW Milk Chocolate (V1) so I dont know what it will taste like with the new version.

*Toblerone (B) * (Still going to try the W using white chocolate)
INW Milk Chocolate - 2.5%
TFA French Vanilla Creme - 1.5%
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 1%
FA Torrone - 1%
INW Nougat - 1%
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine (AP) - 0.5%
INW Honey - 0.25%
FA Cocoa - 0.25%

Let it sit for about 2/3 weeks for the AP to subside and for the chocolate to shine.

[edit] As per @Andre - JF Milk Chocolate (at the same percentage) is as good as INW Milk Chocolate V1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> View attachment 106055​I enjoy Andre's Mate and used that as a base - without the mint and menthol.
> Then I added the other ingredients I saw on the box
> Most of you know tobacco is my thing but I am pleasantly surprised with the outcome of this.
> If you don't want a darker chocolate then leave out the Cocoa.
> Unfortunately this is made with INW Milk Chocolate (V1) so I dont know what it will taste like with the new version.
> 
> *Toblerone (B) * (Still going to try the W using white chocolate)
> INW Milk Chocolate - 2.5%
> TFA French Vanilla Creme - 1.5%
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 1%
> FA Torrone - 1%
> INW Nougat - 1%
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine (AP) - 0.5%
> INW Honey - 0.25%
> FA Cocoa - 0.25%
> 
> Let it sit for about 2/3 weeks for the AP to subside and for the chocolate to shine.


Looks delicious, thank you. 
JF Milk Chocolate (at the same percentage) is as good as INW Milk Chocolate V1.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper

GregF said:


> View attachment 106055​I enjoy Andre's Mate and used that as a base - without the mint and menthol.
> Then I added the other ingredients I saw on the box
> Most of you know tobacco is my thing but I am pleasantly surprised with the outcome of this.
> If you don't want a darker chocolate then leave out the Cocoa.
> Unfortunately this is made with INW Milk Chocolate (V1) so I dont know what it will taste like with the new version.
> 
> *Toblerone (B) * (Still going to try the W using white chocolate)
> INW Milk Chocolate - 2.5%
> TFA French Vanilla Creme - 1.5%
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 1%
> FA Torrone - 1%
> INW Nougat - 1%
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine (AP) - 0.5%
> INW Honey - 0.25%
> FA Cocoa - 0.25%
> 
> Let it sit for about 2/3 weeks for the AP to subside and for the chocolate to shine.
> 
> [edit] As per @Andre - JF Milk Chocolate (at the same percentage) is as good as INW Milk Chocolate V1.




You make me wish I could vape chocolate


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> View attachment 106055​I enjoy Andre's Mate and used that as a base - without the mint and menthol.
> Then I added the other ingredients I saw on the box
> Most of you know tobacco is my thing but I am pleasantly surprised with the outcome of this.
> If you don't want a darker chocolate then leave out the Cocoa.
> Unfortunately this is made with INW Milk Chocolate (V1) so I dont know what it will taste like with the new version.
> 
> *Toblerone (B) * (Still going to try the W using white chocolate)
> INW Milk Chocolate - 2.5%
> TFA French Vanilla Creme - 1.5%
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 - 1%
> FA Torrone - 1%
> INW Nougat - 1%
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine (AP) - 0.5%
> INW Honey - 0.25%
> FA Cocoa - 0.25%
> 
> Let it sit for about 2/3 weeks for the AP to subside and for the chocolate to shine.
> 
> [edit] As per @Andre - JF Milk Chocolate (at the same percentage) is as good as INW Milk Chocolate V1.



Looks interesting @GregF - still hunting for a decent choc vape - hope this one does the trick!
I am lucky enough to have a little stash of original INW Milk Choc and will definitely try this.

BTW, I read that, when using Cocoa, one should bring the watts down on your mod to make sure that the Cocoa does not "burn" which allows the flavour to shine. I have tried this, and it indeed makes a difference!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep

Frozen wannabe:
Description: lychee and peach frozen yogurt
For the frozen lovers:
Not frozen but a similar profile
Cap sweet cream 4%
Tfa vanilla swirl: 3%
Fa lychee 1.5%
Cap sweet lychee 1.5%
Tfa peach juicy 1.5%

1 weeks steep and this becomes really good. Still tweaking this one but its good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Friep said:


> For the frozen lovers:
> Not frozen but a similar profile
> Cap sweet cream 4%
> Tfa vanilla swirl: 3%
> Fa lychee 1.5%
> Cap sweet lychee 1.5%
> Tfa peach juicy 1.5%
> 
> 1 weeks steep and this becomes really good. Still tweaking this one but its good...


Please give us a name and short description - for the Index. I have no idea what the 'frozen" refers too, unfortunately.


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> Please give us a name and short description - for the Index. I have no idea what the 'frozen" refers too, unfortunately.


Sorry for that

Frozen revers to:


My current name for this is: frozen wannabe
Description: lychee and peach frozen yogurt.

This is not a clone of the original but if you like the original chances that you will like this one is good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718

Friep said:


> Sorry for that
> 
> Frozen revers to:
> View attachment 107339
> 
> My current name for this is: frozen wannabe
> Description: lychee and peach frozen yogurt.
> 
> This is not a clone of the original but if you like the original chances that you will like this one is good



Dont have some of those flavours but if it was me, I'd call it something like Unfrozen/Thaw/On'De-Way aka Ontdooi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Friep said:


> Sorry for that
> 
> Frozen revers to:
> View attachment 107339
> 
> My current name for this is: frozen wannabe
> Description: lychee and peach frozen yogurt.
> 
> This is not a clone of the original but if you like the original chances that you will like this one is good


Thank you. Please edit your original post accordingly.
Just a question - you call it yogurt - which concentrate(s) give(s) the yogurt profile?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> Thank you. Please edit your original post accordingly.
> Just a question - you call it yogurt - which concentrate(s) give(s) the yogurt profile?


The cap sweet cream and tfa vanilla swirl gives that creamy frozen yogurt base I found the base somewhere online a year ago and cant seem to remember where will look for it and post it again.

Frozen yogurt:


Its more ice cream than yogurt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Friep said:


> The cap sweet cream and tfa vanilla swirl gives that creamy frozen yogurt base I found the base somewhere online a year ago and cant seem to remember where will look for it and post it again.


Thanks, will have to try it for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> Thanks, will have to try it for sure.


Love the stuff all my cap sweet cream and tfa vanilla swirl goes into that base. 
Tried it with strawberrys, pineapple, Apple, all good if you add a bit of tfa cheesecake Graham crust you get a awsome cheese cake base and tried it with fw yellow cake or cap yellow cake also good. Its a really simple and versatile base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks

I really like ELP Special Reserve... Since I am new to DIY, does anyone know of a recipe that is close to it? I just need a starting point and can tweak from there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

If you're a lover of Scream, I hope you will like this one. Still working on getting the wafer cone part nailed. In my notes is v13 but I have yet to mix that up. So just wanted some input on v12 before I tackle v13. As some of you might know I've been stinkie free for about a month now so not sure if my palates have "fully" recovered from the stinkies, therefor your comments/suggestions will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks interesting @GregF - still hunting for a decent choc vape - hope this one does the trick!
> I am lucky enough to have a little stash of original INW Milk Choc and will definitely try this.
> 
> *BTW, I read that, when using Cocoa, one should bring the watts down on your mod to make sure that the Cocoa does not "burn" which allows the flavour to shine. I have tried this, and it indeed makes a difference!*


@GregF - what sort of wattage would be the ceiling when it comes to vaping cocoa and not burning it? I have a mix that uses some which is busy steeping at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Lawrence A said:


> @GregF - what sort of wattage would be the ceiling when it comes to vaping cocoa and not burning it? I have a mix that uses some which is busy steeping at the moment.


Sorry @Lawrence I only vape low wattage so cannot help too much with this one.
@Rude Rudi might be able to shed a little more light for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

GregF said:


> Sorry @Lawrence I only vape low wattage so cannot help too much with this one.
> @Rude Rudi might be able to shed a little more light for you.



Yes, read it in the tasting notes for a FA Cocoa based recipe. I think they recommend below 40W if possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Persimmon Brûlée*



Got the simple, yet delicious recipe here.
Flavourful and accurate Persimmon in a delicate and light brûlée base. 

Mine steeped for ages, but 7 to 10 days should be good.

*Persimmon Brûlée*
INW Creme Brulee 2.0 %
FLV Persimmon 0.8 %
FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %

Total flavour: 3.30 %

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Persimmon Brûlée*
> 
> 
> Got the simple, yet delicious recipe here.
> Flavourful and accurate Persimmon in a delicate and light brûlée base.
> 
> Mine steeped for ages, but 7 to 10 days should be good.
> 
> *Persimmon Brûlée*
> INW Creme Brulee 2.0 %
> FLV Persimmon 0.8 %
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 3.30 %




Ordered the Persimmom - gonna mix this up tonight...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Friep said:


> Frozen wannabe:
> Description: lychee and peach frozen yogurt
> For the frozen lovers:
> Not frozen but a similar profile
> Cap sweet cream 4%
> Tfa vanilla swirl: 3%
> Fa lychee 1.5%
> Cap sweet lychee 1.5%
> Tfa peach juicy 1.5%
> 
> 1 weeks steep and this becomes really good. Still tweaking this one but its good...


Been vaping this for the past few days. I like it @Friep. The lychee comes through fantastically - juicy and realistic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> Been vaping this for the past few days. I like it @Friep. The lychee comes through fantastically - juicy and realistic.


Thank you I appreciate the feedback I am still redefining this one. Always keep on changing mixes don't think I will ever be happy with a mix. 
The latest version uses fa white peach and a bit of fa marshmallow but not happy with it yet...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tontoe

rogue zombie said:


> I must of had to much wine when i came up with this, but what a nice combo...
> 
> Frozen Chai or Spicy Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INW Shisha Chai 2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
> FA Caramel 0.5%
> 
> The spices in the Chai - mainly cinnamon but also Cardomen and more - really compliment the 'Vanilla Bean'. Then the Ice Cream and Caramel makes it luxorious creamy good.
> 
> It tastes like a spiced vanilla ice cream. Defenitely more dessert than tea.
> 
> Edit: I just googled now, and Chai Ice Cream is an actual thing. I may be a genius :0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




This is actually awesome!! 

I made some changes which work for me so let me know your thoughts?  Hope you don't mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bhavik798

Is there an Ultramel flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Bhavik798 said:


> Is there an Ultramel flavour?


Nope

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Tontoe said:


> This is actually awesome!!
> 
> I made some changes which work for me so let me know your thoughts?  Hope you don't mind
> 
> View attachment 113594



Ye, that looks good. Probably a bit smoother and sweeter with the Marshmallow and Bav Cream?
I will definitely try the editions.

DIY is all about adapting when needed/wanted to suit your taste

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Bhavik798 said:


> Is there an Ultramel flavour?


Can start with a 5% cap vanilla custard mix. Maybe add a bit of sweet cream and or vbic at like 1% each.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Creme du Pear
A creamy , thick brulee with soft pear undertones - perfect for those indulgent moments... The delicate notes of the pear is celebrated by a delicious, creamy custard - not too sweet, not too heavy - just so...

The brulee base is my go-to brulee - this ratio is a perfect combination and requires no additional vanilla to enhance the pear IMO. Feel free to add 1% INW Vanilla Shisha for a boost of Vanilla.

FA Pear brings the juicy, run down your chin, pear with INW Pear providing the gritty texture, crunch and mouth feel.

This is good after 3-5 days!!

Creme du Pear
2% INW Creme Brulee 
2.5% INW Custard 
2% INW Pear 
2.5% FA Pear

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Figaro
I set out to create a brulee to pay homage to a very underrated fruit = the humble Fig.

FA Fresh fig is (undoubtedly) the best FRESH fig flavor around - a freshly picked, ripe, fresh fig. This, slightly sweet, figgy goodness is given a little boost with the help of Liquid Amber. This just accents the fig and elevates its natural deliciousness to make you want more...

INW Sesame adds that little something something which makes this truly special. The Sesame is lightly sweet and brings a earthy and nutty element to the mix which perfectly compliments the fig. Sesame is a departure form the traditional nut variants - a bit more sophisticated and refined nut accent.

INW Creme Brulee and FA Custard Premium is the foundation here and combines beautifully to create a thick, dense custard finished with a decadent layer of caramized sugar. I have chosen FA Custard Premium as the new "cap killer" contender, and rightfully so! This stuff is amazing and I'm afraid I do not have enough descriptive words other than that it is a f&ing awesome custard!!!

Give this at least a week to steep, 2 weeks better...

Figaro
3% INW Creme Brulee
4% FA Custard Premium 
3.5% FA Fig Fresh 
1% FA Liquid Amber 
1.5% INW Sesame

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Anyone got a bigger shovel that I can borrow? @Rude Rudi , this looks great, will have to wait for next year though, too much vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DanielSLP

Dropping a few recipes today. First up

Rose Milked:
A clone of the now famous Rose Milk from DIYORDIE, a strawberry ice cream wrapped in cheesecake.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/72227#rose_milked_by_drstore

Triumvirate:
A remix of the Mr. Hardwick's - Threesome. This is not the exact profile but a remix of a melted neopolitan ice cream.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77858#triumvirate_a_threesome_remix_remixmonth_by_drstore

Strawberry Jello Custard:
A strawberry jelly drenched in thick, rich and buttery custard.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80258#strawberry_jello_custard_by_drstore

Peach Mango Jello Custard:
This recipe was born and built from my strawberry jello custard. This is a Peach Mango jelly drenched in rich custard.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/80974#peach_mango_jello_custard_by_drstore

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Vino1718

Been a while since I posted a recipe but here is mine:

This is not remotely close to our local Ultramel Custard, but could well be one of the best custard recipes out there. Well at least IMO.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77815#ultramilk_by_vino1718

As the name suggests, this is a strawberry version of my Ultra Milk recipe. The INW Creme Brulee, INW Custard and FA Custard premium is the foundation of both recipes and pairs well together.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/81038#ultra_milk_strawberry_custard_by_vino1718

Hope you guys enjoy it and please give feedback on ATF. Thanks

@Rude Rudi thanks for introducing INW Creme Brulee to me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Apricot Creme
A luscious apricot baked custard kissed with toasted almonds. The recipe is based on a classic French apricot tart, Tarte Aux Abricots, but without the pastry base.

I have stuck to my tried and trusted brulee combo of Inw Creme Brulee and Inw Custard. At these %'s, this just works beautifully to create a stunning thick and luscious custard base.

FA Armenia Apricot and INW Apricots does a fantastic job in creating a full, ripe apricot with a perfect balance of tart and sweet. FA Apricot at 1% is more than enough to bring this alive with the INW boosting it just so. I find that INW Apricots gets a little floral over 1%, so I kept it quite low and just enough to linger in the background.

FA Tanger adds that little tartness and intrigue to break the monotony of the Apricot.

Cap Toasted Almond and TPA Brown Sugar was the obvious choice to top off this brulee and marries perfectly with the apricot to create a sophisticated, yet familiar taste sensation.

Let this sit for at least a week for the strong Apricot flavours to meld with the custard. Do not rush this baby...

Apricot Creme
0.5% INW Apricots 
1% FA Armenia (apricot) 
1% TPA Brown Sugar 
2.5% INW Creme Brulee (yc) 
2% INW Custard 
0.5% FA Tanger (mandarin) 
2% CAP Toasted Almond

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## DanielSLP

@Rude Rudi with the Signature INW Creme Brulee! This looks great, btw I really dig that artwork, did you make it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Rude Rudi said:


> Apricot Creme
> A luscious apricot baked custard kissed with toasted almonds. The recipe is based on a classic French apricot tart, Tarte Aux Abricots, but without the pastry base.
> 
> I have stuck to my tried and trusted brulee combo of Inw Creme Brulee and Inw Custard. At these %'s, this just works beautifully to create a stunning thick and luscious custard base.
> 
> FA Armenia Apricot and INW Apricots does a fantastic job in creating a full, ripe apricot with a perfect balance of tart and sweet. FA Apricot at 1% is more than enough to bring this alive with the INW boosting it just so. I find that INW Apricots gets a little floral over 1%, so I kept it quite low and just enough to linger in the background.
> 
> FA Tanger adds that little tartness and intrigue to break the monotony of the Apricot.
> 
> Cap Toasted Almond and TPA Brown Sugar was the obvious choice to top off this brulee and marries perfectly with the apricot to create a sophisticated, yet familiar taste sensation.
> 
> Let this sit for at least a week for the strong Apricot flavours to meld with the custard. Do not rush this baby...
> 
> Apricot Creme
> 0.5% INW Apricots
> 1% FA Armenia (apricot)
> 1% TPA Brown Sugar
> 2.5% INW Creme Brulee (yc)
> 2% INW Custard
> 0.5% FA Tanger (mandarin)
> 2% CAP Toasted Almond
> 
> View attachment 118694


Oh wow! I have to try this! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

DanielSLP said:


> @Rude Rudi with the Signature INW Creme Brulee! This looks great, btw I really dig that artwork, did you make it?


You cant go wrong!!! Alas, I did not...stock image...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

@Rude Rudi ... Where do you get INW Apricot from? I've checked Flavour World, Blck Vapour, Vape Hyper and The Flavour Mill...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Tanja said:


> @Rude Rudi ... Where do you get INW Apricot from? I've checked Flavour World, Blck Vapour, Vape Hyper and The Flavour Mill...



https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/inw-apricots-flavour-concentrate/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Rude Rudi said:


> https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/inw-apricots-flavour-concentrate/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dankie 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dreadside

incredible_hullk said:


> custard king
> 
> since im on a ry4 double binge just made this last week and tried it today...super rich dessert like cream with a ry4 ending..love it
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/202670
> 
> edit:wine pairing: currently having a glass of red (alto rouge) and really drops the sweetness and brings out the ry4 more...nom nom
> 
> View attachment 78630


Made this 2 days ago and vaping some to test and wooooow it's nice. Made another 240ml today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

Good Day Forumites - some feedback on a Lemon Curd Yogurt Flavour 

@BumbleBee @Stosta @Vapessa

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-lemon-curd-yogurt.t38048/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Butternut Custard
A voluptuous custard complimented by a creamy dollop of creamy butternut and a hint of rich cinnamon.

As you know, I am a bit of a custard/brûlée fanboy and my quest to find different and unique pairings (using my go-to brûlée) has led me to my most recent marvel! I introduce Butternut Custard!

Butternut has a mild squash/pumpkin flavour with sweet and nutty nuances without being too "pumpkiny". It can be enjoyed sweet or savoury and in this version, I explore its inherent creamy and sweet characteristics to provide body and creaminess to the custard.

The INW Creme Brûlée and Custard combo is my go to and just works - without fail - and, I believe, the best brûlée out there.

LA Vanilla Butternut celebrates the beauty of butternut by providing a well balanced and realistic butternut favour, enhanced by subtle vanilla undertones.
INW Shisha Vanilla provides that little extra vanilla boost to take the Butternut from great to stupendous!

1 drop of Rich Cinnamon per 30ml is plenty to provide the cinnamon , which a a natural pairing for butternut. 

This starts popping from day 3 and is best after 5 days. The cinnamon takes some time to settle, so don't rush it...

Butternut Custard
3% INW Creme Brûlée
2.5% INW Custard
0.01% FLV Rich Cinnamon
1% INW Shisha Vanilla
6% LA Vanilla Butternut

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Limui Jelly
A quirky, indescribable jelly candy that will keep you guessing...

This is a jelly candy celebrating the unique flavour that is Li Hing Mui. WTF is Li Hing Mui I hear you ask?

Well, wiki tells us "Li Hing Mui is salty dried plum. In most parts of China it is called Huamei. It has a strong, distinctive flavor, and is often said to be an acquired taste, as it has a combination of sweet, sour, and salty taste. It has also been described as tart, and even tangy."

DFS Li Hing Mui can be described as the love child of plum, pomegranate and cranberry with a full, sweet and sour body. The taste is almost impossible to describe - some pick up Red Bull type flavours , some Gatorade type notes and others have absolutely no way to describe this intriguing flavour. The closest profile would be something like FW Jungle Juice, but not quite...

What it is, is delicious though - it is unlike anything you have ever tasted and once you taste it, you will be hooked!! 
This juice turns a magnificent pink colour when mixed and makes it stand out from your stash - almost screaming to be noticed!

I added a touch of FLV Watermelon to provide a bit of familiarity and boost the juiciness just a tad.

The 27 Fish and Jelly candy provides the jelly body (duh!) and sweetness needed to restrain the punchy flavors provided by our main protagonist. This combination provides just the right amount of gummyness and works beautifully in unison.

The Vanilla swirl was added thanks to the idea by Wayne and adds that additional chew/fluff and slight vanilla flavour, which combined, takes this to the next level!!

If you are feeling adventurous and tired of strawberry, apple and freaking mango - give this one a go - you will thank me later...

Give this one 3 days to fully settle but it is good after an overnight sleep.

Limui Jelly
5% CAP 27 Fish 
2% CAP Jelly Candy 
6% DFS Li Hing Mui 
1% TPA Vanilla Swirl 
2% FLV Watermelon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Limui Jelly
> A quirky, indescribable jelly candy that will keep you guessing...
> 
> Limui Jelly
> 5% CAP 27 Fish
> 2% CAP Jelly Candy
> 6% DFS Li Hing Mui
> 1% TPA Vanilla Swirl
> 2% FLV Watermelon
> 
> 
> View attachment 123235



Yoh, that sounds good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

A sweet, slightly sour jelly candy. Smooth to, which I've battled with Candy in the past.

*GREEN JELLY THINGY*

WF Gushy Fruit Candy SC 1.5%
WF Apple Cider 2%
TFA Swedish Fish/ Gummy 2%

I make it at 70VG. I left it for 2 weeks, but I don't know if it's good before.

The Gushy and Cider are both sweet with a sour edge - hence why I paired them.

The Fish is to amplify the Jelly candy.

Add 0.5% Sour and Sweetener to taste if you want it to really "pop".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> A sweet, slightly sour jelly candy. Smooth to, which I've battled with Candy in the past.
> 
> *GREEN JELLY THINGY*
> 
> WF Gushy Candy 1.5%
> WF Apple Cider 2%
> TFA Swedish Fish 2%
> 
> I make it at 70VG. I left it for 2 weeks, but I don't know if it's good before.
> 
> The Gushy and Cider are both sweet with a sour edge - hence why I paired them.
> 
> The Fish is to amplify the Jelly candy.
> 
> Add 0.5% Sour and Sweetener to taste if you want it to really "pop".


Seems TFA Swedish Fish is now called Swedish Gummy?
Is the Gushy Candy the WF Gushy Fruit Candy SC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Seems TFA Swedish Fish is now called Swedish Gummy?
> Is the Gushy Candy the WF Gushy Fruit Candy SC?



Wasn't aware TFA changed the name. Must be the same.

Yip Gushy Fruit Candy SC

Edited my post

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Murky Daughters
A creamy and light vanilla ice cream adorned by a delicate splash of fresh coffee. 

This is a magical, simple little number which will make you fall in love with simplicity and effectives of solid flavours. 

DFS vanilla ice cream coffee is a superb flavour and been in my stash as a replacement for regular VBIC. This incredibly smooth and rich ice cream has beautiful, rich vanilla notes to which combined with a dash of coffee, is absolutely heavenly! The coffee sits pretty in the background and contains skunky notes whatsoever. The coffee is not trying to be the hero, it rather lauds the hero while being the unsung hero.

Although the DFS Vanilla Ice Cream is a solid contender, I wanted to take this baby to the next level by boosting the creaminess with a touch of HS Ice Cream. Combined, this is a formidable duo who will kick big name brands in the gonads - and then some...

The sugar cookie adds just a bit of extra dimension in the background without being noticeable, the mystery ingredient if you wish.

Give this 5 days or so for this to become your new ADV!!!

Murky Daughters
6 % DFS Vanilla Ice Cream Coffee
1% HS Ice Cream
0.5% CAP Sugar Cookie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> A sweet, slightly sour jelly candy. Smooth to, which I've battled with Candy in the past.
> 
> *GREEN JELLY THINGY*
> Add 0.5% Sour and Sweetener to taste if you want it to really "pop".


@rogue zombie, do you mean 0.25% TFA Sour and 0.25% TFA Sweetener or 0.5 % of each?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> @rogue zombie, do you mean 0.25% TFA Sour and 0.25% TFA Sweetener or 0.5 % of each?



0.5 of each. It's not too much imo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

rogue zombie said:


> 0.5 of each. It's not too much imo.



Although... come to think of it, for you maybe 0.25 on the Sweetener 0.5 Sour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Plum Custée

Based on this original recipe by @rogue zombie and published with his blessings.

A sultry, dense and creamy custard delicately infused with fresh plums.

INW Smoked plum does a wonderful job in creating a realistic, ripe plum with well balanced sweet and tart notes.
The tartness offsets the sweetness perfectly and is pimped up with just a smidgen of smokiness to take this boring old plum to (to coin a phrase) infinity and beyond! 
The beautifully thick, almost viscose, mouthfeel present in the plum lends itself perfectly to a thick custard base. 
Warning, do not stray above the 0.5%... This stuff is more potent than Kryptonite and should not be taken lightly... I have taken it to 1.5% as a single flavour but anything over that mutes the delicate plum and turns this stuff putrid.

The INW Sesame adds a little intrigue and is a perfect partner for any stone fruit. Feel free to omit the sesame it if you do not have it - BUT, I highly reccommmend it.

I can write an dissertation on the INW Creme Brulee and Custard combo but I will restrain myself. Is is my go-to combo and it just works beautifully to create a stunning thick and luscious custard base with that delicious Brulee finish...

Give this at least 5 days to come together...

Plum Custée
2.5% INW Creme Brulee
2% INW Custard
0.1% INW Sesame
0.5% INW Smoked Plum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Bollocks... Seeeesssssammmeee :/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Queen’s Marmalade

A delicious, thick, citrus marmalade, fit for royalty...

This recipe was inspired by the wonder of citrus and the fresh new dimension it brings to the over saurated and monotonous use of ‘common’ fruits...
This is a thick, citrus marmalade made with the vibrant rinds of a melange of the best citrus flavours around:

FW Blood Orange is the undisputed King (or Queen in this instance) of citrus. It is the lovechild of ruby red grapefruit and a fresh navel orange and brings that authentic, real orange burst of flavour. The bitter exhale balances this perfectly to secure its right-full seat at the Queens’ high tea. 

FA Grapefruit adds the crisp, bitter and eerily realistic grapefruit flavour, reminiscent of a true, fresh grapefruit. There is very little sweetness present and sits beautifully here to provide that ‘rindy’ feel to the marmalade.

FE Lemon is beast of a lemon and certainly lives up to its praise. This bright, fresh lemon flavour adds the tartness and balances the bitterness from the above citrus fruits. This adds a touch of sweetness, and cuts the bitter notes with clean, fresh burst of lemon.

FA Tanger Mandarin is the final player here and adds that voluptuous, fresh mandarin flavour to pull the entire party together. The authenticness of A true mandarin is perfectly encapsulated here and brings an overall citrus feel here inludimg sweet, sour and a smidgen of bitterness.

Sweetener is necessary to create the jaminess and flesh the citrus quartet out, just so.

This one is good off the shake and best after 3 to 5 days.

Queen’s Marmalade
2% (FW) Blood Orange
2.5% (FA) Grapefruit
0.6% (FE) Lemon
4% (FA) Tanger (mandarin)
1% (TPA) Sweetener

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Here is a simple *Raspberry Ice Cream* I made and quite enjoy. 

INW Raspberry 1%
INW Strawberry Shisha 0,5%
TFA VBIC 4%
CAP Vanilla Custard 0,5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1%

VG/PG : 70/30
Steep : 7 days

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

About time I start sharing some of my own recipe's.

Not really one for sweet candy vapes but a friend of mine who I mix for asked to get some candy juices for him so I decided to try some 27 bears and 27 fish and see what I can come up with. And from there I got to this.

When I smelled the Cap 27 Bears immediately I thought that @Rude Rudi 's Icee Lychee will blend well with this. Using as Wayne's Swedish Fish as a guide to work with I blended the 2 recipes, changed a few things and ended up with this.
*
Litchi Bears*

CAP 27 Bears 7.0%
TFA Sweetener 0.15%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.0%
FA Lychee 1.0%
CAP Sweet Lychee 0.5%

At first the Lychee totally dominates the mix. But after 1 week it starts to mellow out and at 2 weeks all the flavours have blended to give a lovely Litchi flavoured Gummy Bear flavour.

The sweetener is a must to get this flavour alive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Adephi said:


> About time I start sharing some of my own recipe's.
> 
> Not really one for sweet candy vapes but a friend of mine who I mix for asked to get some candy juices for him so I decided to try some 27 bears and 27 fish and see what I can come up with. And from there I got to this.
> 
> When I smelled the Cap 27 Bears immediately I thought that @Rude Rudi 's Icee Lychee will blend well with this. Using as Wayne's Swedish Fish as a guide to work with I blended the 2 recipes, changed a few things and ended up with this.
> *
> Litchi Bears*
> 
> CAP 27 Bears 7.0%
> TFA Sweetener 0.15%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.0%
> FA Lychee 1.0%
> CAP Sweet Lychee 0.5%
> 
> At first the Lychee totally dominates the mix. But after 1 week it starts to mellow out and at 2 weeks all the flavours have blended to give a lovely Litchi flavoured Gummy Bear flavour.
> 
> The sweetener is a must to get this flavour alive.



Sounds excellent.

How is CAP 27 Bears as a Jelly?
I'm still not convinced by other jellies. And I want to make a Jelly Tots

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

rogue zombie said:


> Sounds excellent.
> 
> How is CAP 27 Bears as a Jelly?
> I'm still not convinced by other jellies. And I want to make a Jelly Tots



It is pure gummy bear, jelly baby flavour. Not so much jelly tots. Haven't played enough with it yet to get to the jelly tot flavour. Might get the other CAP candy flavours and play with them too at a stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Adephi said:


> About time I start sharing some of my own recipe's.
> 
> Not really one for sweet candy vapes but a friend of mine who I mix for asked to get some candy juices for him so I decided to try some 27 bears and 27 fish and see what I can come up with. And from there I got to this.
> 
> When I smelled the Cap 27 Bears immediately I thought that @Rude Rudi 's Icee Lychee will blend well with this. Using as Wayne's Swedish Fish as a guide to work with I blended the 2 recipes, changed a few things and ended up with this.
> *
> Litchi Bears*
> 
> CAP 27 Bears 7.0%
> TFA Sweetener 0.15%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.0%
> FA Lychee 1.0%
> CAP Sweet Lychee 0.5%
> 
> At first the Lychee totally dominates the mix. But after 1 week it starts to mellow out and at 2 weeks all the flavours have blended to give a lovely Litchi flavoured Gummy Bear flavour.
> 
> The sweetener is a must to get this flavour alive.



Nice one!! Sounds like a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Hi guys, what is CAP 27 Fish exactly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HapticSimian

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys, what is CAP 27 Fish exactly?



Capella 27 Fish flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

MrDeedz said:


> Hi guys, what is CAP 27 Fish exactly?



Its a flavour of a jelly/marshmellow like candy you get in europe I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

HapticSimian said:


> Capella 27 Fish flavour.


Fish candy hmmm interesting, thanks i wasnt sure what the flavor profile is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HapticSimian

MrDeedz said:


> Fish candy hmmm interesting, thanks i wasnt sure what the flavor profile is



Well, it's not fish! I don't think anyone would want to vape sashimi... It's meant to mimic the taste of this candy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Blueberry Brulee
A decadent vanilla custard crowned with caramlised sugar and aromatised with fresh, sweet blueberries.

Building on my brûlée infatuation, I decided to try my tried and tested brulee base with one of my favorite fruits = Blueberry.
This is a natural combo of sweet and tart which translates phenomenally well in a vape.

The Blueberry combo was not to difficult to nail but I wanted a little twist and veered away from the Holy Trinity of Blueberries and instead opted for INW Raspberry to complete my trio. The Raspberry cuts though the often monotonous notes of the Blueberry and offers a refreshing angle to this mix.

Let the berries mingle for at least a week before enjoying this baby!

Blueberry Brulee
3% INW Creme Brulee 
2.5% INW Custard 
0.5% FA Bilberry 
3% FW Blueberry 
1% INW Raspberry

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Andre said:


> I got tired of all the Custard juices around - even the famous Grant's Vanilla Custard. Until I found this one.
> 
> For me the balance between sweet, buttery/creamy, custard and nutty is sublime. Not too sweet, not too nutty, just enough custard.
> 
> *Butter Pecan Custard*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 5 % (38.36 %)
> FW Butter Pecan 4 % (30.77 %)
> CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> CAP Butter Cream 2 % (15.38 %)
> 
> Total flavour: 13 %


what will happen if i dont use the CAP BUTTER Cream, damn! now i understand that 1st Rule of DIY. BLEH! LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

MrDeedz said:


> what will happen if i dont use the CAP BUTTER Cream, damn! now i understand that 1st Rule of DIY. BLEH! LOL



It will taste like shite - butter cream is crucial here...

Welcome to the rabbit hole...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrDeedz

thanks guys. sorry for hijacking this thread, a bit disappointed that i have about 45 concentrates and when i use recipe sites i cant even make 3 recipes ah well

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vaporator00

MrDeedz said:


> thanks guys. sorry for hijacking this thread, a bit disappointed that i have about 45 concentrates and when i use recipe sites i cant even make 3 recipes ah well



ONLY 45?...... Those are rookie numbers j/k
I know that feeling well myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

MrDeedz said:


> thanks guys. sorry for hijacking this thread, a bit disappointed that i have about 45 concentrates and when i use recipe sites i cant even make 3 recipes ah well



Yip, welcome to the club...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

MrDeedz said:


> thanks guys. sorry for hijacking this thread, a bit disappointed that i have about 45 concentrates and when i use recipe sites i cant even make 3 recipes ah well



I have well over 300 concentrates now. In the first two pages of new recipes on ATF, I can make a grand total of ONE recipe: Rudi's Blueberry Brulee. I was saying in our WA group yesterday that we need to reword First Rule. It's no longer that you will be missing one flavour, you will probably be missing three or four. Or, to put it another way, that you will only *have* one flavour in the recipe, not be short one flavour.

Take this one as an example, TamVapes' Butter Rum Toffee Tobacco:
2% FW Butter Pecan. Yep.
5% StixxMix Butter Rum Cavendish. Erm, come again?
2% Vape Train Devon Cream. Nope.
0.4% Vape Train Hard Crack Toffee. Nope.
3% DFS Holy Holy Grail RY4. Nope.
1% Flv Toffee. Nope.

Does TamVapes think _anybody_ will be able to mix this? Even Apexified probably has First Rule on that one. Here's about the closest I could get in terms of names/flavours:
2% FW Butter Pecan
0.5% TFA Butter
1.5% FA Jamaica Rum
2% Flv Cream
1.5% HS Caramel Toffee
5% TFA RY4 Double

Is it going to be close? Mmmmm... no. But then, on the other hand, I have around 600 recipes now which I can make. How many more do I need?

If you want more info on Cap 27 Fish, Concrete has a comprehensive Reddit review up. Or, if you prefer video:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Vaporator00 said:


> ONLY 45?...... Those are rookie numbers j/k
> I know that feeling well myself


45 in my 1st 2 weeks of attempting come on give me some credit lol but yeah lets see how it goes, I hope from the 6 i made at least 1 aint a flop, that kiwi u wana custard will be ready next week. mixed it on the 5th of april,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dreadside

Don't know if this is a tobacco or dessert and have no name for it. My own creation

Tfa Vanilla custard 5%
Tfa Ry4 double 5%
Tfa sweet cream 3%
Tfa vanilla swirl 4%
I like it at the % it is now, but does need a 2-4 week steep and shake every day. But I have mixed 500ml of it now and still not sick of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

Anyone have a decent banana candy recipe?
I'm currently vaping on Cool Bananas from The Vape Station and loving it.
It's that artificial banana flavour like those little yellow banana hard sweets, with a little ice thrown in.
R185 for 150ml, but I reckon this can't be complex to recreate. Just looking to hear which banana flavourings are best for banana candy type juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

LA Banana Cream. Although tbh most banana flavours are runts candy. FA and HS are more realistic so I'd avoid those. I don't think you'll find a lot of recipes as most DIYers try to avoid the runts candy note rather than create it. Here is a recipe for a banana taffy. As you can see, it's not a very challenging profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

HapticSimian said:


> Well, it's not fish! I don't think anyone would want to vape sashimi... It's meant to mimic the taste of this candy.


This candy ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Swedish Fish is gummy candies, not marshmallow. Gummies give a sticky, chewy texture, marshmallow is thick and soft but not sticky. Gummies also mostly have a cherry/red/generic fruit flavour, marshmallows are mostly vanilla.


----------



## acorn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This candy ?
> View attachment 130210
> View attachment 130211


No I think this candy:






Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This candy ?
> View attachment 130210
> View attachment 130211


lol no its a Swedish licorice sweet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

*




White ChocMint Fudge

*
Rich, creamy white chocolate fudge with a refreshing hit of mint


It took a while but it’s finally where I want it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Strontium said:


> *
> View attachment 131155
> 
> 
> 
> White ChocMint Fudge
> 
> *
> Rich, creamy white chocolate fudge with a refreshing hit of mint
> 
> 
> It took a while but it’s finally where I want it.



Nice...do you think it will change the profile drastically if I omit the Choc fudge brownie as I’m not a fan?
Is the choc heavy in the mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice...do you think it will change the profile drastically if I omit the Choc fudge brownie as I’m not a fan?
> Is the choc heavy in the mix?



I used it to get the dense “gooey ness” for the fudge aspect and to round out the white mint. 
A Hangsen Austrian choc would work well as it has the depth and richness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

Flv milk choc could also work but it’s not as dense as hangsen imo. 
I tried double choc clear but it develops a bit of a weird aftertaste after steeping that I didn’t really like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

*DRAGON FIRE & FAIRIES




*​Not even rated (it is now) among the thousands of recipes on ELR. No idea how I came about it, but the unusual combination must have caught my eye. Absinthe and Cinnamon Red Hot are not easy concentrates to work with, but this recipe pulls it off spectacularly. Both these concentrates are in the taste, but soft and approachable. I think the Cinnamon tames the Absinthe and the sweet stuff bring the Cinnamon Red Hot to a very tasty level. All splendidly synergised and brightened by the Dragonfruit, first time I have seen it used in a non-fruit recipe. Finished off by a soft and enjoyable fizz. Light to mid sweet.

View the recipe here. It calls for TFA Absinthe II and VTA Sweet Cream, but I used FW Absinthe and CAP Sweet Cream. My mix steeped for 30+ days, but 7 days should be ample.

*Dragon Fire & Fairies*
TFA Dragonfruit 5.0 %
FW Absinthe 3.0 %
TFA Cinnamon Red Hot 1.5 %
CAP Cake Batter 1.0 %
CAP Sweet Cream 1.0 %

Total flavour: 11.5 %

Methinks you will like this one @rogue zombie.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *DRAGON FIRE & FAIRIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​Not even rated (it is now) among the thousands of recipes on ELR. No idea how I came about it, but the unusual combination must have caught my eye. Absinthe and Cinnamon Red Hot are not easy concentrates to work with, but this recipe pulls it off spectacularly. Both these concentrates are in the taste, but soft and approachable. I think the Cinnamon tames the Absinthe and the sweet stuff bring the Cinnamon Red Hot to a very tasty level. All splendidly synergised and brightened by the Dragonfruit, first time I have seen it used in a non-fruit recipe. Finished off by a soft and enjoyable fizz. Light to mid sweet.
> 
> View the recipe here. It calls for TFA Absinthe II and VTA Sweet Cream, but I used FW Absinthe and CAP Sweet Cream. My mix steeped for 30+ days, but 7 days should be ample.
> 
> *Dragon Fire & Fairies*
> TFA Dragonfruit 5.0 %
> FW Absinthe 3.0 %
> TFA Cinnamon Red Hot 1.5 %
> CAP Cake Batter 1.0 %
> CAP Sweet Cream 1.0 %
> 
> Total flavour: 11.5 %
> 
> Methinks you will like this one @rogue zombie.



Me thinks so too  
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fab Fig Flan
A mouth-watering thick and creamy flan, infused with voluptuous fresh figs and a drizzle of honey...

I adapted my go-to brulee base to better translate into a flan by dropping the INW Creme Brulee a smidgen and boosting the Custard. The result is a deliciously creamy flan, topped with caramel.

FA Fresh fig is by far the best FRESH fig flavor and is exactly what is says on the label - a freshly picked, ripe, fresh fig. This, slightly sweet, figgy goodness is given a little indulgent kiss by a drizzle of honey. The honey accents the fig and elevates its natural deliciousness to make you want more... 

As FA Honey is more potent than kryptonite, I recommend ONE DROP per 30ml. Any more and it will overpower the mix. 

Give this baby 5 days to settle...

Fab Fig Flan
1.5% INW Creme Brulee 
3% INW Custard
3%. FA Fig Fresh
.01% FA Honey

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> A sweet, slightly sour jelly candy. Smooth to, which I've battled with Candy in the past.
> 
> *GREEN JELLY THINGY*
> 
> WF Gushy Fruit Candy SC 1.5%
> WF Apple Cider 2%
> TFA Swedish Fish/ Gummy 2%
> 
> I make it at 70VG. I left it for 2 weeks, but I don't know if it's good before.
> 
> The Gushy and Cider are both sweet with a sour edge - hence why I paired them.
> 
> The Fish is to amplify the Jelly candy.
> 
> Add 0.5% Sour and Sweetener to taste if you want it to really "pop".


I have tried a few jelly babies/fish juices @rogue zombie. This is by far the closest to the real thing. HRH loves jelly babies and when tasting this, she was amazed at how uncannily like the real McCoy it is. I added 0.25 % TFA Sour, but no sweetener.
Thank you for a great recipe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> I have tried a few jelly babies/fish juices @rogue zombie. This is by far the closest to the real thing. HRH loves jelly babies and when tasting this, she was amazed at how uncannily like the real McCoy it is. I added 0.25 % TFA Sour, but no sweetener.
> Thank you for a great recipe.


Added to the to mix list, only problem I see is that that is now resembling the yellow pages more than a recipy book bulk wise, and I should get around to mixing everything in there, rule 1 permitting, before retirement age!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I have tried a few jelly babies/fish juices @rogue zombie. This is by far the closest to the real thing. HRH loves jelly babies and when tasting this, she was amazed at how uncannily like the real McCoy it is. I added 0.25 % TFA Sour, but no sweetener.
> Thank you for a great recipe.



Thank you for the feedback. Glad HRH likes it 

I try only publish recipes that I have been vaping for awhile, and like, to avoid publishing rubbish. But sometimes after vaping the recipe for awhile, I start to doubt myself. So feedback good or bad is always welcome.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Room Fogger said:


> Added to the to mix list, only problem I see is that that is now resembling the yellow pages more than a recipy book bulk wise, and I should get around to mixing everything in there, rule 1 permitting, before retirement age!



Lol... yip, we all know the feeling.

Fortunately a few years down the line, I know what profiles I really like, so I force myself not to try everything. I TRY stick to what I think I will enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... yip, we all know the feeling.
> 
> Fortunately a few years down the line, I know what profiles I really like, so I force myself not to try everything. I TRY stick to what I think I will enjoy.


Starting to realize that that is what I will have to start doing. Getting into the tobaccos at the moment and enjoying it, so I think certain fruits, certain tobaccos and certain desserts, will have to start evening out to those I love and maybe a tester for new recipy per month, not 10.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Room Fogger said:


> Starting to realize that that is what I will have to start doing. Getting into the tobaccos at the moment and enjoying it, so I think certain fruits, certain tobaccos and certain desserts, will have to start evening out to those I love and maybe a tester for new recipy per month, not 10.



Well the tobacco thread here is full of winners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Hi all,
As some of you may know, my DIY endeavors have been mostly in the tobacco department. I recently got a bottle of Nostalgia's Frosteez and really liked it. So, I'm in the market for a nice creamy cereal of vanilla custard recipe. I got a bottle of Orion The Belt also, but not really the creamy texture I was hoping for. I taste mostly the cinnamon in it, if that helps describe my flavor profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> As some of you may know, my DIY endeavors have been mostly in the tobacco department. I recently got a bottle of Nostalgia's Frosteez and really liked it. So, I'm in the market for a nice creamy cereal of vanilla custard recipe. I got a bottle of Orion The Belt also, but not really the creamy texture I was hoping for. I taste mostly the cinnamon in it, if that helps describe my flavor profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Cornelius said:


> View attachment 134289



1st rule of DIY, I don't have half those ingredients

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Blood Orange Cheesecake
A decadent orange cheesecake spritzed with a wedge of fresh orange.

This is an adaptation of the Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" by @coop34 as posted by @ID10-T.

I have enjoyed Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" for a very long time and wanted to combine the "cheesecake" base with something else. As I am not a strawberry fan, I tried a couple of fruit variants and finally settled on Orange. I used the original base and simply subbed with FW Blood Orange. Although this basic sub turned out well, I tweaked it slightly to my liking, improving the overall vape experience vastly.

FW Blood Orange is the undisputed king of oranges ant takes it rightful place as the star of the show here. HOWEVER it needed a little help to punch through the "cheesecake". In walks INW Shisha Orange... Just a smidgen is all that it takes to lift the orange profile, yet maintaining that unmissable, deep, Blood Orange flavor.

The faux cheesecake is enhanced by a dash of cream and a smidgen of vanilla, which helps to fit the profile better. This simple adaptation works very well and lifts the original just so without detracting from its roots.

This does not need a very long steep and is good to go after 3 days.


Blood Orange Cheesecake
2.5% (FW) Blood Orange
3% (TPA) Cheesecake (graham Crust) 0.5% (FA) Cream Fresh 2% (FA) Meringue 0.25% (INW) Shisha Orange 0.5% (INW) Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Blood Orange Cheesecake
> A decadent orange cheesecake spritzed with a wedge of fresh orange.
> 
> This is an adaptation of the Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" by @coop34 as posted by @ID10-T.
> 
> I have enjoyed Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" for a very long time and wanted to combine the "cheesecake" base with something else. As I am not a strawberry fan, I tried a couple of fruit variants and finally settled on Orange. I used the original base and simply subbed with FW Blood Orange. Although this basic sub turned out well, I tweaked it slightly to my liking, improving the overall vape experience vastly.
> 
> FW Blood Orange is the undisputed king of oranges ant takes it rightful place as the star of the show here. HOWEVER it needed a little help to punch through the "cheesecake". In walks INW Shisha Orange... Just a smidgen is all that it takes to lift the orange profile, yet maintaining that unmissable, deep, Blood Orange flavor.
> 
> The faux cheesecake is enhanced by a dash of cream and a smidgen of vanilla, which helps to fit the profile better. This simple adaptation works very well and lifts the original just so without detracting from its roots.
> 
> This does not need a very long steep and is good to go after 3 days.
> 
> 
> Blood Orange Cheesecake
> 2.5% (FW) Blood Orange
> 3% (TPA) Cheesecake (graham Crust) 0.5% (FA) Cream Fresh 2% (FA) Meringue 0.25% (INW) Shisha Orange 0.5% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 135147



Was getting a bit tired of Creme de Orange and was looking for something else. This might just be it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rude Rudi said:


> Blood Orange Cheesecake
> A decadent orange cheesecake spritzed with a wedge of fresh orange.
> 
> This is an adaptation of the Coop's Kiwi "Cheesecake" by @coop34 as posted by @ID10-T.



Sounds great. Saved for when I can defeat Rule#1 for the Vanilla Shisha




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sounds great. Saved for when I can defeat Rule#1 for the Vanilla Shisha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Also got rule 1 on that. But still going to try without it. Maybe sub with vanilla swirl at 1%. Wont be the same but can still be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Adephi said:


> Also got rule 1 on that. But still going to try without it. Maybe sub with vanilla swirl at 1%. Wont be the same but can still be good.



Sounds good - best sub would be DFS Holy Vanilla if you have that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds good - best sub would be DFS Holy Vanilla if you have that.



@Rude Rudi - Holy Vanilla at the same %? - I have that 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rude Rudi

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Rude Rudi - Holy Vanilla at the same %? - I have that
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Yes, same % will work a treat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, same % will work a treat!



Breakfast mixing scheduled - thanks @Rude Rudi. In time for weekend vaping 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

*Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart




*​
Fridge tart/yskastert - evokes childhood memories for me. 

CLY Condensed Milk has been touted here as the best around. Smells delicious. What to make with it? Found this recipe from Nestle:



Other than the grated chocolate, I followed the real recipe and the juice came out great.

*The biscuit base: *JF Biscuit works perfectly here for me. Unless you are a super taster you will probably not taste the ginger and cinnamon, but they certainly enhance for a richer base. The butter binds the base, adding more richness and mouthfeel. 

*The filling: *CLY Condensed Milk translates beautifully from the smell to the taste. I added a bit of OOO Cream Milky Undertone to tone down the caramel note therein. FA Fresh Cream fulfills the cream role without contaminating the condensed milk taste. INW Juicy Lemon not only adds the lemon and contrasts the sweet, but adds lots of juiciness too. Yes, you can taste the lemon, but the condensed milk still stays the star of the show. I find the first toot very lemony, but subsequent toots give an integrated taste.

*The fridge: *WS-23 (20%), better known as Black Ice, provides the fridge cool. The fridge is set at around 3 degrees Celsius. So, just coolish, not cold.

*Steep:* 10 days

*LEMON CONDENSED MILK FRIDGE TART*
JF biscuit 2.0 %
INW Juicy Lemon 2.0 %
CLY Condensed Milk 2.0 %
FA Fresh Cream 1.5 %
TFA Butter 0.5 %
FA Cinnamon Ceylon 0.5 %
OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
WS-23 (20%)/Black Ice 0.5 %
NF Ginger 0.25 % (Feel free to use FW Ginger at 0.5 % in stead.)

Total flavour: 9.75 %

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> *Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Fridge tart/yskastert - evokes childhood memories for me.
> 
> CLY Condensed Milk has been touted here as the best around. Smells delicious. What to make with it? Found this recipe from Nestle:
> 
> View attachment 138267
> 
> Other than the grated chocolate, I followed the real recipe and the juice came out great.
> 
> *The biscuit base: *JF Biscuit works perfectly here for me. Unless you are a super taster you will probably not taste the ginger and cinnamon, but they certainly enhance for a richer base. The butter binds the base, adding more richness and mouthfeel.
> 
> *The filling: *CLY Condensed Milk translates beautifully from the smell to the taste. I added a bit of OOO Cream Milky Undertone to tone down the caramel note therein. FA Fresh Cream fulfills the cream role without contaminating the condensed milk taste. INW Juicy Lemon not only adds the lemon and contrasts the sweet, but adds lots of juiciness too. Yes, you can taste the lemon, but the condensed milk still stays the star of the show. I find the first toot very lemony, but subsequent toots give an integrated taste.
> 
> *The fridge: *WS-23 (20%), better known as Black Ice, provides the fridge cool. The fridge is set at around 3 degrees Celsius. So, just coolish, not cold.
> 
> *Steep:* 10 days
> 
> *LEMON CONDENSED MILK FRIDGE TART*
> JF biscuit 2.0 %
> INW Juicy Lemon 2.0 %
> CLY Condensed Milk 2.0 %
> FA Fresh Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> FA Cinnamon Ceylon 0.5 %
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
> WS-23 (20%)/Black Ice 0.5 %
> NF Ginger 0.25 % (Feel free to use FW Ginger at 0.5 % in stead.)
> 
> Total flavour: 9.75 %


I'm so glad you included the recipe for the real thing @Andre ! Because that looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> *Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Fridge tart/yskastert - evokes childhood memories for me.
> 
> CLY Condensed Milk has been touted here as the best around. Smells delicious. What to make with it? Found this recipe from Nestle:
> 
> View attachment 138267
> 
> Other than the grated chocolate, I followed the real recipe and the juice came out great.
> 
> *The biscuit base: *JF Biscuit works perfectly here for me. Unless you are a super taster you will probably not taste the ginger and cinnamon, but they certainly enhance for a richer base. The butter binds the base, adding more richness and mouthfeel.
> 
> *The filling: *CLY Condensed Milk translates beautifully from the smell to the taste. I added a bit of OOO Cream Milky Undertone to tone down the caramel note therein. FA Fresh Cream fulfills the cream role without contaminating the condensed milk taste. INW Juicy Lemon not only adds the lemon and contrasts the sweet, but adds lots of juiciness too. Yes, you can taste the lemon, but the condensed milk still stays the star of the show. I find the first toot very lemony, but subsequent toots give an integrated taste.
> 
> *The fridge: *WS-23 (20%), better known as Black Ice, provides the fridge cool. The fridge is set at around 3 degrees Celsius. So, just coolish, not cold.
> 
> *Steep:* 10 days
> 
> *LEMON CONDENSED MILK FRIDGE TART*
> JF biscuit 2.0 %
> INW Juicy Lemon 2.0 %
> CLY Condensed Milk 2.0 %
> FA Fresh Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> FA Cinnamon Ceylon 0.5 %
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
> WS-23 (20%)/Black Ice 0.5 %
> NF Ginger 0.25 % (Feel free to use FW Ginger at 0.5 % in stead.)
> 
> Total flavour: 9.75 %


Rule 1 x3, but in this instance the golden rule may have to be broken, no more than 1 order per month. Can then also add the ones from I think @Rude Rudi posts as well. In for a penny, in for a pound. And seeing is Clyrolinx, can get their nic, vg and pg while I’m at it, pricing looks great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Room Fogger said:


> Rule 1 x3, but in this instance the golden rule may have to be broken, no more than 1 order per month. Can then also add the ones from I think @Rude Rudi posts as well. In for a penny, in for a pound. And seeing is Clyrolinx, can get their nic, vg and pg while I’m at it, pricing looks great.


That escalated quickly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Stosta said:


> That escalated quickly!


But it’s fridge tart, who can say no!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Fridge tart/yskastert - evokes childhood memories for me.
> 
> CLY Condensed Milk has been touted here as the best around. Smells delicious. What to make with it? Found this recipe from Nestle:
> 
> View attachment 138267
> 
> Other than the grated chocolate, I followed the real recipe and the juice came out great.
> 
> *The biscuit base: *JF Biscuit works perfectly here for me. Unless you are a super taster you will probably not taste the ginger and cinnamon, but they certainly enhance for a richer base. The butter binds the base, adding more richness and mouthfeel.
> 
> *The filling: *CLY Condensed Milk translates beautifully from the smell to the taste. I added a bit of OOO Cream Milky Undertone to tone down the caramel note therein. FA Fresh Cream fulfills the cream role without contaminating the condensed milk taste. INW Juicy Lemon not only adds the lemon and contrasts the sweet, but adds lots of juiciness too. Yes, you can taste the lemon, but the condensed milk still stays the star of the show. I find the first toot very lemony, but subsequent toots give an integrated taste.
> 
> *The fridge: *WS-23 (20%), better known as Black Ice, provides the fridge cool. The fridge is set at around 3 degrees Celsius. So, just coolish, not cold.
> 
> *Steep:* 10 days
> 
> *LEMON CONDENSED MILK FRIDGE TART*
> JF biscuit 2.0 %
> INW Juicy Lemon 2.0 %
> CLY Condensed Milk 2.0 %
> FA Fresh Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> FA Cinnamon Ceylon 0.5 %
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone 0.5 %
> WS-23 (20%)/Black Ice 0.5 %
> NF Ginger 0.25 % (Feel free to use FW Ginger at 0.5 % in stead.)
> 
> Total flavour: 9.75 %



Added to my wish list 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Added to my wish list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As soon as I get it mixed and steeped will let you know regarding outcome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Did someone say lemon?

Oooh that sounds good @Andre
This could possibly get me back into desserts. 

The Butter with Biscuit base is genius. Don't know why I never thought of that- that's how HRH makes her tart based.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> CLY Condensed Milk 2.0 %



Damn, I'm out of that. Can I sub with the FA version?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Lemon Condensed Milk Fridge Tart​*​



Looks like a winner @Andre!! Will put on me list!!!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Damn, I'm out of that. Can I sub with the FA version?


Please do not!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Limui Jelly
> A quirky, indescribable jelly candy that will keep you guessing...
> 
> This is a jelly candy celebrating the unique flavour that is Li Hing Mui. WTF is Li Hing Mui I hear you ask?
> 
> Well, wiki tells us "Li Hing Mui is salty dried plum. In most parts of China it is called Huamei. It has a strong, distinctive flavor, and is often said to be an acquired taste, as it has a combination of sweet, sour, and salty taste. It has also been described as tart, and even tangy."
> 
> DFS Li Hing Mui can be described as the love child of plum, pomegranate and cranberry with a full, sweet and sour body. The taste is almost impossible to describe - some pick up Red Bull type flavours , some Gatorade type notes and others have absolutely no way to describe this intriguing flavour. The closest profile would be something like FW Jungle Juice, but not quite...
> 
> What it is, is delicious though - it is unlike anything you have ever tasted and once you taste it, you will be hooked!!
> This juice turns a magnificent pink colour when mixed and makes it stand out from your stash - almost screaming to be noticed!
> 
> I added a touch of FLV Watermelon to provide a bit of familiarity and boost the juiciness just a tad.
> 
> The 27 Fish and Jelly candy provides the jelly body (duh!) and sweetness needed to restrain the punchy flavors provided by our main protagonist. This combination provides just the right amount of gummyness and works beautifully in unison.
> 
> The Vanilla swirl was added thanks to the idea by Wayne and adds that additional chew/fluff and slight vanilla flavour, which combined, takes this to the next level!!
> 
> If you are feeling adventurous and tired of strawberry, apple and freaking mango - give this one a go - you will thank me later...
> 
> Give this one 3 days to fully settle but it is good after an overnight sleep.
> 
> Limui Jelly
> 5% CAP 27 Fish
> 2% CAP Jelly Candy
> 6% DFS Li Hing Mui
> 1% TPA Vanilla Swirl
> 2% FLV Watermelon
> 
> 
> View attachment 123235


My bottle of this, mixed up on 11 March 2018, hid away in a corner of my steeping cupboard. Found it two days ago. What a find! 

It is like biting into an exotic jelly. The jelly texture one perceives is just amazing. The undefinable flavour of Li Hing Mui is the main actor, but softened by the other ingredients. The aftertaste is delicious. 

A winner @Rude Rudi. Thank you for the recipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Butterscotch Nice-Cream

A rich & creamy vanilla ice cream drenched with homemade butterscotch sauce...

This took a few attempts but I think I cracked the butterscotch sauce here. I wanted that caramelized sugar element inherently present in traditional butterscotch which was lacking in the standard variations. I tried a few things including Brown Sugar, Creme Brulee, etc but, alas, none of those delivered.
I found inspiration in a simple, often used ingredient and it worked a charm! 

FA & FW Butterscotch
Both of these these are magnificent butterscotch's and I simply could not choose one over another, so I used both! At 2% each, they compliment one another beautifully to provide that rich and sweet butter and sugar goodness associated with a real butterscotch. 

FA Caramel boosts the butterscotch and provides the faux dark brown sugary element without being bitter or overpowering.

The ice cream come compliments of my go-to VIC = LB Vanilla Ice Cream. This baby combines the best of CAP and TPA VBIC without any pepper notes (I am unfortunately a pepper taster) and is a creamy, full, real vanilla ice cream. The ice cream is made more indulgent with the help of a smidgen of HS French Vanilla Ice Cream, which takes this from great to magnificent! 

To take this over the edge, further indulgence is provided by FA Cream Fresh, because EVERYTHING tastes better with Cream. Seriously, this knocks the butterscotch into shape a bit and tones the mix to the perfect level of creaminess and sweetness.

Holy Vanilla is just heaven in a bottle and is used to amplify the vanilla in the ice cream base...

Give this baby at least 2 weeks to settle...

Butterscotch Nice-Cream
2% (FA) Butterscotch
2% (FW) Butterscotch
1% (FA) Carmel (caramel)
1% (FA) Cream Fresh
1% (HS) French Vanilla Icecream
1% (DFS) Holy Vanilla
3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Blueberry Jam Monster Remix



*​This one was reported by @JB1987 (thank you) in another thread. He says: "I've mixed a few recipes that all used RF Blueberry Jam on Toast and none of them were really close. I was sceptical about this one but gave it a go anyway and I was really surprised by the outcome. It really is excellent and super close to the original. Only edit I made was to half the Super Sweet.". From the comments on ELR this one really seems to be extremely close to the original.

*Blueberry Jam Monster Remix*
CAP Golden Butter 7.5 %
CAP Blueberry Jam 6.0 %
CAP Cereal 27 4.5 %
CAP Super Sweet 3.0 %

*Steep*: 14 days

Total flavour 21.0 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Something Delicious!

Deez Jelly Bomb




I Wanted to take few of my favorite concentrates of 2018 so far and make one Big flavor Bangin Bomb!!

This juice was not created with the intention to match some crazy juice or replicate another, I created this with some of my favorite flavors hoping to get an amazing juice that falls right in MY PREFERENCE of a fruity candy juicy profile, and I say that's exactly what it is.

Its Sweet, Sour, Juicy and Jelly! Im sure a Jelly or Candy fan will Love this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

*Simple Speckled Eggs
*
Jelly Candy (Cap) - 5%
Oba Oba (Fa) - 1%
Milk Chocolate (JF) - 3.5%
Super Sweet (Cap) - 0.3%

Steep Time: After a week it’s decent but I prefer it after 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Affogato
A generous scoop of vanilla ice cream drowned with a shot of espresso and a trickle of chocolate...

_The Espresso_
Although my coffee base is strictly speaking not an espresso, I believe that this combination provides the full bodied coffee base which encapsulates the very best coffee has to offer. Until such time that someone creates a better coffee/espresso alternative, this will remain my go-to...
MF coffee, to me, is the pinnacle of all coffee concentrates and provides an authentic, robust coffee taste, boosted (pun intended) by a touch of FA Booster (tiramisu). I fell in love with this combo when I fist experienced Marietta by @RuntDastardly and have never looked back!

_The Ice Cream_
My go-to combo of LB VIC and HS FVIC is the perfect adornment to receive the dark, rich and smooth coffee shower. This combo combined the very best of CAP and TFA VBIC and unites them in a creamy, scrumptious union... Period.

_The Chocolate_
MB Glamour chocolate is the final touch and it sweetens our ensemble just a tad... The cocoa notes in the chocolate compliments the natural cocoa notes in the coffee beautifully and balances the overall taste experience. 

This baby requires at least a 2 week hibernation, more if possible, for the coffee to adequately meld with it's new friends...

Subs
MF Coffee - Not recommended but FA Dark Bean (espresso) at 0.5 or INW Coffee at 2% can be used as an suitable alternative 
MB Glamour Chocolate - JF Milk Chocolate at the same %

Affogato
0.5% (FA) Booster (Tiramisu)
1.5% (MF) Coffee
1% (HS) French Vanilla Icecream
1.5% (MB) Glamour Chocolate
4% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Affogato
> A generous scoop of vanilla ice cream drowned with a shot of espresso and a trickle of chocolate...
> 
> _The Espresso_
> Although my coffee base is strictly speaking not an espresso, I believe that this combination provides the full bodied coffee base which encapsulates the very best coffee has to offer. Until such time that someone creates a better coffee/espresso alternative, this will remain my go-to...
> MF coffee, to me, is the pinnacle of all coffee concentrates and provides an authentic, robust coffee taste, boosted (pun intended) by a touch of FA Booster (tiramisu). I fell in love with this combo when I fist experienced Marietta by @RuntDastardly and have never looked back!
> 
> _The Ice Cream_
> My go-to combo of LB VIC and HS FVIC is the perfect adornment to receive the dark, rich and smooth coffee shower. This combo combined the very best of CAP and TFA VBIC and unites them in a creamy, scrumptious union... Period.
> 
> _The Chocolate_
> MB Glamour chocolate is the final touch and it sweetens our ensemble just a tad... The cocoa notes in the chocolate compliments the natural cocoa notes in the coffee beautifully and balances the overall taste experience.
> 
> This baby requires at least a 2 week hibernation, more if possible, for the coffee to adequately meld with it's new friends...
> 
> Subs
> MF Coffee - Not recommended but FA Dark Bean (espresso) at 0.5 or INW Coffee at 2% can be used as an suitable alternative
> MB Glamour Chocolate - JF Milk Chocolate at the same %
> 
> Affogato
> 0.5% (FA) Booster (Tiramisu)
> 1.5% (MF) Coffee
> 1% (HS) French Vanilla Icecream
> 1.5% (MB) Glamour Chocolate
> 4% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream
> 
> View attachment 146325


Rule 1 x 2, but I have to order one tobacco I missed, so why not!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Anyone have a nice sour candy/worms recipe perhaps?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pomilla
A lusciously creamy yogurt Panna Cotta crested with fresh pomegranate rubies.

FA Pomegranate & Bilberry
A perfect interpretation of fresh pomegranate. The slight bitter notes, inherent to the fruit, sets it apart form TPA's sweeter version. The tartness here is well balanced by the sweetness to create an authentic, syrupy pomegranate syrup. The addition of a smidgen of FA Bilberry deepens the dark fruit layer and rounds the pomegranate off beautifully.

Panna Cotta
The principle character of the Panna Cotta is my new friend, JF Bavarian Cream. At 4.5%, it is an astounding bav cream and mimics a delicate custard with bright, ultra smooth, vanilla notes. The texture and creaminess on the exhale is phenomenal and replicates a traditional Panna Cotta with ease.
The CAP Creamy yogurt adds just a pinch of smooth yoghurt creaminess, whilst imparting the slightest yoghurt note to keep the Panna Cotta interesting.
INW Shisha boosts the authentic vanilla notes of the bav cream, resulting in a wonderfully vanilla forward panna cotta.

Give this baby at least 5 days to rest.

Pomilla
4.5% (JF) Bavarian Cream
0.25% (FA) Bilberry
1% (CAP) Creamy Yogurt
1.5% (FA) Pomegranate
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

1 2 3 Banoffee
A voluptuous oral orgasm of ripe bananas smothered in whipped cream and sultry toffee...

A simple interpretation of a traditional Banoffee without the pie crust element.

WF Banana Puree is an intriguing mix of ripe and "runty" banana, which makes it perfect for this creamy application. It is a vibrant, ripe banana flavour without being too dominant at lower %'s. I noticed slight fading over the 20 day mark but significantly enough to impact negatively on the vape experience. 

Cap Vanilla Whipped cream provides an intense, full, whipped cream taste and texture to enrobe the bananas beautifully. The slight hint of vanilla is evident on the exhale and finishes the creaminess dazzlingly.

FLV Toffee is a phenomenal toffee if treated with (love &) care. At 1% it fulfils its intended purpose of providing a sweet, thick toffee accent, blending with the sweet whipped cream with ease. I experimented with various caramels but this toffee came out tops and stayed true to its' name...Toffee!

Give this baby at least 5 days to settle, best after 7.

1 2 3 Banoffee
1% (FLV) Toffee
2% (WF) Banana Purée
3% (CAP) Vanilla Whipped Cream

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Rude Rudi - that makes me hungry!!!
Nice!
And a simple looking recipe too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mango Brulee
A delectable, rich and creamy creme brulee infused with fresh mango.

The 3-2-1 Creme Brulee has been my creamy custard stone for over a year now and it keeps on surprising me with its magnitude of uses. Here, I paired it with the 'in vogue' Mango by FE. This is nothing revolutionary, just the coming together of 2 things of beauty...

FE Mango continues to impress & I keep finding new uses for it. Here, it sits perfectly atop a luscious brulee, which allows it to shine by enhancing the inherent fruity creaminess of the mango. Feel free to drop the Creme Brulee to 1% for a less pronounced brulee

This is good to ago after 3 days, best after 6.

Mango Brulee
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
2% (INW) Creme Brulee (yc) 
3% (INW) Custard 
4% (FE) Mango

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## veecee

Rude Rudi said:


> Mango Brulee
> A delectable, rich and creamy creme brulee infused with fresh mango.
> 
> The 3-2-1 Creme Brulee has been my creamy custard stone for over a year now and it keeps on surprising me with its magnitude of uses. Here, I paired it with the 'in vogue' Mango by FE. This is nothing revolutionary, just the coming together of 2 things of beauty...
> 
> FE Mango continues to impress & I keep finding new uses for it. Here, it sits perfectly atop a luscious brulee, which allows it to shine by enhancing the inherent fruity creaminess of the mango. Feel free to drop the Creme Brulee to 1% for a less pronounced brulee
> 
> This is good to ago after 3 days, best after 6.
> 
> Mango Brulee
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 2% (INW) Creme Brulee (yc)
> 3% (INW) Custard
> 4% (FE) Mango
> 
> View attachment 160016


Sounds so damn delicious. I think I'm going to buy the missing ingredients now! Thx bud. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Mango Brulee
> A delectable, rich and creamy creme brulee infused with fresh mango.
> 
> The 3-2-1 Creme Brulee has been my creamy custard stone for over a year now and it keeps on surprising me with its magnitude of uses. Here, I paired it with the 'in vogue' Mango by FE. This is nothing revolutionary, just the coming together of 2 things of beauty...
> 
> FE Mango continues to impress & I keep finding new uses for it. Here, it sits perfectly atop a luscious brulee, which allows it to shine by enhancing the inherent fruity creaminess of the mango. Feel free to drop the Creme Brulee to 1% for a less pronounced brulee
> 
> This is good to ago after 3 days, best after 6.
> 
> Mango Brulee
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 2% (INW) Creme Brulee (yc)
> 3% (INW) Custard
> 4% (FE) Mango
> 
> View attachment 160016



Blck is out of FE Mango. Judging by all your recent recipes, do you have anything to do with it @Rude Rudi ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Adephi said:


> Blck is out of FE Mango. Judging by all your recent recipes, do you have anything to do with it @Rude Rudi ?



I might just!!!  @Richio gonna have to ask for a reference for every order placed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Apple Brulee
A decadent, rich and creamy Creme Brulee married with a sweet & fragrant apple pie filling.

This was inspired by the delicious apple combo used in Dunked Apples by @silky, which is, by far, the best apple combo for use in swweet, bakery and tobacco style recipes.

The bruleee base is sompliments of my, well used, 1-2-3 brulee stone which encapsulates a Creme Brulee perfectly in every sense. I have been using this base for a very long time and tend to never bore of it. I occasionally have it ‘straight’, without any additional flavouring, to remind me of its magnificence! Simply put, it is decadent vanilla custard crowned with caramlised sugar.

FA Fuji is the undisputed king of apples and here, it does all the heavy lifting on the apple front. Sweet, crispy and uber realistic, FA Fuji précis a Fuji apple uncannily. The INW apple brings a sweet apple juice type vibe to the party and boosts the Fuji’s sweetness to create a stunning apple combo.

FLV apple filling is a McDonalds apple pie in a bottle and serves its purpose very accurately. It provides a bakery cinnamon flavour with a wonderfully rich, baked apple sweetness. Do not venture any higher here as the cinnamon will dominate but not as aggressively as FLV Rich Cinnamon. Used sparingly, this will add a new dimension to your bakeries and perhaps tobacco?

Gives this baby 5 days or so to settle in.

Apple Brulee
0.75% (FLV) Apple Filling
2% (FA) Apple Fuji
2% (INW) Creme Brulee
3% (INW) Custard
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
1.5% (INW) Two Apples

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Delightfully Turkish
Sticky, fragrant rose flavoured jelly cubes dredged with icing sugar.

Turkish Delight is a classic Middle Eastern sweet and dates back more than 230 years, making it one of the oldest sweet dishes in the world.
They are small, fragrant cubes of jelly, usually flavoured with rosewater, orange flower water or citrus fruits juice and heavily dusted with icing sugar. Some versions include roughy chopped pistachios to add texture and equalise the (sometimes overpowering) sweetness.

FLV Rose Essence is the star of the show here and is a phenomenal rose flavour. Unlike its competitors, this does not overpower everything it comes in contact with. This is a delicate infusion of natural rose frangrances with a delightful realistic & well rounded profile. The expected/inherent floral notes does not interfere and, when used correctly, brings a gentle rose bouquet to the table. It needed a slight boost and sweetness in the form of TPA Rose Candy to create the characteristic (sweet) Turkish Delight.

FLV Marshmallow Vanilla plays a number of rolls here. Firstly, it assist by creating body and given the jelly candy a more manageable texture. It furthermore adds a delicious vanilla note which blends perfectly with the rose. Lastly, it adds the first layer of icing sugar sugar dusting, followed by a generous dusting from OOO Powdered Sugar. 

Cap Jelly Candy does here what it is supposed to...it creates a jelly, duh! I pushed it to 3% here as traditional Turkish delight is quite gelatinous. 

FA pistachio breaks the menotiny of the Rose by introducing an alluring nuttiness and that familiar pistachio earthiness. DO NOT sub this with TPA Pistachio, you have been warned...

Give this baby 3 to 5 days to mingle.

Delightfully Turkish
3% (CAP) Jelly Candy
2% (FLV) Marshmallow Vanilla
1% (FA) Pistacchio
1% (OOO) Powdered Sugar
0.5% (TPA) Rose Candy
3.5% (FLV) Rose Essence

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Hooked , check out the recipe above from Rudi
Didn't you like a Turkish Delight vape at one point?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Delightfully Turkish
> Sticky, fragrant rose flavoured jelly cubes dredged with icing sugar.
> 
> Turkish Delight is a classic Middle Eastern sweet and dates back more than 230 years, making it one of the oldest sweet dishes in the world.
> They are small, fragrant cubes of jelly, usually flavoured with rosewater, orange flower water or citrus fruits juice and heavily dusted with icing sugar. Some versions include roughy chopped pistachios to add texture and equalise the (sometimes overpowering) sweetness.
> 
> FLV Rose Essence is the star of the show here and is a phenomenal rose flavour. Unlike its competitors, this does not overpower everything it comes in contact with. This is a delicate infusion of natural rose frangrances with a delightful realistic & well rounded profile. The expected/inherent floral notes does not interfere and, when used correctly, brings a gentle rose bouquet to the table. It needed a slight boost and sweetness in the form of TPA Rose Candy to create the characteristic (sweet) Turkish Delight.
> 
> FLV Marshmallow Vanilla plays a number of rolls here. Firstly, it assist by creating body and given the jelly candy a more manageable texture. It furthermore adds a delicious vanilla note which blends perfectly with the rose. Lastly, it adds the first layer of icing sugar sugar dusting, followed by a generous dusting from OOO Powdered Sugar.
> 
> Cap Jelly Candy does here what it is supposed to...it creates a jelly, duh! I pushed it to 3% here as traditional Turkish delight is quite gelatinous.
> 
> FA pistachio breaks the menotiny of the Rose by introducing an alluring nuttiness and that familiar pistachio earthiness. DO NOT sub this with TPA Pistachio, you have been warned...
> 
> Give this baby 3 to 5 days to mingle.
> 
> Delightfully Turkish
> 3% (CAP) Jelly Candy
> 2% (FLV) Marshmallow Vanilla
> 1% (FA) Pistacchio
> 1% (OOO) Powdered Sugar
> 0.5% (TPA) Rose Candy
> 3.5% (FLV) Rose Essence
> 
> View attachment 161918



Rule 1 times 5, but this really looks good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked , check out the recipe above from Rudi
> Didn't you like a Turkish Delight vape at one point?



Ooohh you've got a good memory @Silver! Thanks very much for drawing my attention to this recipe, as I don't follow the DIY threads. I'll make a note of this for when I start mixing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yummies
Scrumptious peanut butter and coconut squares drizzled with velvety milk chocolate.

Peanut butter lovers, unite!!! If you like peanut butter, then this classic is for you. I set out to create a favorite childhood treat of peanut butter and coconut treats which we dipped in cooking chocolate, as upmarket chocolate was a scarce luxury in my neck of the woods. The OG includes chopped nuts but I decided to omit these as a true nut texture and flavor is virtually unachievable...

The TPA and FLV Peanut Butter combo works wonderfully well to create a very authentic, pukka peanut butter. Combined, this duo delivers a smooth, nutty and roasted (thanks to FLV) peanut butter with a dense & mysterious grainy mouth feel. The slight saltiness which FLV brings adds to the "nut" element of the OG concept. A word of advice on the TPA PB - give it a good shake BEFORE mixing as it commonly separates when not in use for extended periods.

The coconut layer was a no-brainer...FA Coconut and FLV Coconut was born for this type of profile = dinkum, lightly sweetened , desiccated coconut. No more , no less. No mess, no fuss.

I opted for the magnificence of HS Chocolate cream and the resulting masterpiece which is Mayan Milk. It effortlessly checks all the boxes for a world class chocolate and requires virtually no assistance to shine, as it does that naturally.

The butter does what it is designed to do and adds a bit of buttery goodness to the mix whilst the marshmallow helps stick all the bits together and add a bit of body and sweetness.

Give this baby 7 days or so...


Yummies
1% (TPA) Butter
2% (HS) Chocolate Cream
1% (FA) Coco' (coconut)
1.5% (FLV) Sweet Coconut
1% (FA) Marshmallow
3% (TPA) Peanut Butter
1% (FLV) Peanut Butter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Yummies
> Scrumptious peanut butter and coconut squares drizzled with velvety milk chocolate.
> 
> Peanut butter lovers, unite!!! If you like peanut butter, then this classic is for you. I set out to create a favorite childhood treat of peanut butter and coconut treats which we dipped in cooking chocolate, as upmarket chocolate was a scarce luxury in my neck of the woods. The OG includes chopped nuts but I decided to omit these as a true nut texture and flavor is virtually unachievable...
> 
> The TPA and FLV Peanut Butter combo works wonderfully well to create a very authentic, pukka peanut butter. Combined, this duo delivers a smooth, nutty and roasted (thanks to FLV) peanut butter with a dense & mysterious grainy mouth feel. The slight saltiness which FLV brings adds to the "nut" element of the OG concept. A word of advice on the TPA PB - give it a good shake BEFORE mixing as it commonly separates when not in use for extended periods.
> 
> The coconut layer was a no-brainer...FA Coconut and FLV Coconut was born for this type of profile = dinkum, lightly sweetened , desiccated coconut. No more , no less. No mess, no fuss.
> 
> I opted for the magnificence of HS Chocolate cream and the resulting masterpiece which is Mayan Milk. It effortlessly checks all the boxes for a world class chocolate and requires virtually no assistance to shine, as it does that naturally.
> 
> The butter does what it is designed to do and adds a bit of buttery goodness to the mix whilst the marshmallow helps stick all the bits together and add a bit of body and sweetness.
> 
> Give this baby 7 days or so...
> 
> 
> Yummies
> 1% (TPA) Butter
> 2% (HS) Chocolate Cream
> 1% (FA) Coco' (coconut)
> 1.5% (FLV) Sweet Coconut
> 1% (FA) Marshmallow
> 3% (TPA) Peanut Butter
> 1% (FLV) Peanut Butter
> 
> 
> View attachment 162292



Oh my word, this looks good @Rude Rudi 
I do love peanut butter so this does appeal to me even though Im not a major dessert type of vaper.
Wow
Wish I could try this out - but will have to order... lets see... about 7 concentrates, Lol. Maybe I have FA Marshmallow somewhere, so then its 6. At least I'm 1/7th of the way.... hehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kirsty101

Andre said:


> I am not a big lover of caramel juices. With some exceptions - e.g. VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve. This one, however, has bowled me over.
> 
> Adapted, to prevent too much (cloying for me) sweet, from recipe. If you like more sweet, follow the original recipe.
> 
> The touch of salt, there on the taste - but just, makes it special. The creams make it soft and chewy.
> 
> *Salted Creamy Caramel*
> FW Salted Caramel 5 %
> CAP Sweet Cream 2 % (the original uses TFA Sweet Cream)
> FA Fresh Cream 1 % (in place of FA Vienna Cream in the original)





Hey 
Was wondering what is the steep time on this?
looks really Good might be my first attempt at DIY

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey
> Was wondering what is the steep time on this?
> looks really Good might be my first attempt at DIY


7 days should do it @Kirsty101.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kirsty101

Andre said:


> 7 days should do it @Kirsty101.


Thanks Cant wait to try this lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kirsty101

Andre said:


> 7 days should do it @Kirsty101.


I am waiting for my delivery of goodies I am trying this recipe tonight still (if they get here in time lol)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/149239#dotty_gonads_a_requiem_for_a_chocolate_by_zander

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Can't seem to find FLV - Rose Essence to mix Delightfully Turkish any ideas
@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Bulldog said:


> Can't seem to find FLV - Rose Essence to mix Delightfully Turkish any ideas
> @Rude Rudi



Alas, it’s not here yet. I’m sure Blck will have it here soon! No subs on it unfortunately...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Alas, it’s not here yet. I’m sure Blck will have it here soon! No subs on it unfortunately...


@Bulldog ,  not feeling so bad now, and here I though I would have to have my eyes tested again! Now the secret is out, @Richio  full page announcement when it arrives please, this little decadent secret by @Rude Rudi  has been driving me up the wall. It HAS to be mixed to test.

Was my Dads favourite treat, I usually ended up with only the white ones, but he always left one Rose one for me for the next day. Sometimes the small things that bring back memories of those moments that are no more.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pop my Cherry

A popping cherry lollipop popper!

This is a morish cherry Popsicle sure to turn your lips red!

MB Red cherry is a fantastic new(ish) entrant in the cherry category and is set to upset some of the big players. Most of the cherry options are bleh and Molinberry has manged to create a winner here! This is a juicy, sweetened, red cherry, minus the medicinal cough syrup vibe - enough said! This get truly better with time and develops a fantastic deep and juicy cherry after the 2 week mark. The Red Cherry is filled out with a touch of INW Cherries (NOT INW CHERRY!) to fill in the gaps and allows the full cherry to shine. A lick of FA Forest fruit completes the richness and body and keeps the cherry form being linear.

A smidgen of Fizzy Sherbet adding the fizzy, sour centre element.

Good after 3 days or so but better after 7 and even better after 14!

Pop my Cherry
0.5% (INW) Cherries
1% (VT) Fizzy Sherbet
0.5% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
4% (MB) Red Cherry




MB Red Cherry notes here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rude Rudi 
Sounds super

Side question - would you rate Molinberry concentrates quite highly in general against the competitors?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rude Rudi
> Sounds super
> 
> Side question - would you rate Molinberry concentrates quite highly in general against the competitors?



Mmmm...tough one... They have a few stars being Glamour Chocolate, American Bubblegum, Funky Pineapple and Red Cherry but the rest, for me, are not really up to scratch (yet). The new cookie bite is not bad either. We are actually reviewing the full range ATM and providing feedback to MB directly in an effort to improve the offers to suit all markets as they are hugely popular in some and less so in others. They have the will to improve, which is fantastic!
They will get there...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm...tough one... They have a few stars being Glamour Chocolate, American Bubblegum, Funky Pineapple and Red Cherry but the rest, for me, are not really up to scratch (yet). The new cookie bite is not bad either. We are actually reviewing the full range ATM and providing feedback to MB directly in an effort to improve the offers to suit all markets as they are hugely popular in some and less so in others. They have the will to improve, which is fantastic!
> They will get there...



Thanks @Rude Rudi 
Great to hear you are in touch with them and helping them. Wow!
You guys rock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Forest Panna Cotta

An uber creamy panna cotta drenched in a vibrant forrest fruit coulis.

This is a delectable Panna cotta, with added zing, demonstrating the simplicity of creating an simple, yet complex tasting juice using 3 or 4 quality ingredients. The yoghurt isn’t entirely necessary but it adds an additional layer of complexity to take the base from good to magnificent...

MB Panna Cotta is described as a “Creamy and soft panna cotta dessert with soft cream and hint of raspberry and a touch of vanilla” which perfectly surmises this gem. I picked up an unexpected nutty/malty note which keeps this from being flat but may take some by surprise. Although the malty note is not unpleasant, it may not fit into delicate recipes where a true, plain panna cotta is the desired profile. In this recipe however, it adds depth and marries beautifully with the dark & earthy berry layer.

I added a smidgen of FW Yoghurt to cut through the creaminess and add a bit of ‘zing’ to the Panna cotta base. This can be omitted if you prefer a fuller, creamier vape but I believe the two compliments one another perfectly.

The fruit layer is not a new revelation, but this combo just works so stunningly, that it was the obvious choice as the crowning jewel to adorn our lionheart.
The hint of raspberry in the panna cotta is just enough to compliment the fruit combo and sits nicely in the background.

WS23 optional at 0.25% to emulate a cold version, and works a treat here.

Forest Panna Cotta 
3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix) 
2% (CAP) Harvest Berry 
3% (MB) Panna Cotta 
1.5% (FW) Yogurt

The cream needs at least 7 days to find its happy place. 2 weeks is better...




Recipe development video here:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

Rude Rudi said:


> Forest Panna Cotta
> 
> An uber creamy panna cotta drenched in a vibrant forrest fruit coulis.
> 
> This is a delectable Panna cotta, with added zing, demonstrating the simplicity of creating an simple, yet complex tasting juice using 3 or 4 quality ingredients. The yoghurt isn’t entirely necessary but it adds an additional layer of complexity to take the base from good to magnificent...
> 
> MB Panna Cotta is described as a “Creamy and soft panna cotta dessert with soft cream and hint of raspberry and a touch of vanilla” which perfectly surmises this gem. I picked up an unexpected nutty/malty note which keeps this from being flat but may take some by surprise. Although the malty note is not unpleasant, it may not fit into delicate recipes where a true, plain panna cotta is the desired profile. In this recipe however, it adds depth and marries beautifully with the dark & earthy berry layer.
> 
> I added a smidgen of FW Yoghurt to cut through the creaminess and add a bit of ‘zing’ to the Panna cotta base. This can be omitted if you prefer a fuller, creamier vape but I believe the two compliments one another perfectly.
> 
> The fruit layer is not a new revelation, but this combo just works so stunningly, that it was the obvious choice as the crowning jewel to adorn our lionheart.
> The hint of raspberry in the panna cotta is just enough to compliment the fruit combo and sits nicely in the background.
> 
> WS23 optional at 0.25% to emulate a cold version, and works a treat here.
> 
> Forest Panna Cotta
> 3% (FA) Forrest Mix (forest Fruit Mix)
> 2% (CAP) Harvest Berry
> 3% (MB) Panna Cotta
> 1.5% (FW) Yogurt
> 
> The cream needs at least 7 days to find its happy place. 2 weeks is better...
> 
> View attachment 168319
> 
> 
> Recipe development video here:



Rule 1 strikes again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mango Panna Cotta
A luscious & velvety Panna Cotta mizzled with fresh mango.

I set out to create a true Italian Panna Cotta (Italian for "cooked cream") = an Italian dessert of sweetened cream thickened with gelatin.
The (not so) obvious choice here is JF Bavarian Cream which outperforms TFA in this application (by far). Soft, rich, uber creamy with just the right amount of vanilla is the perfect bed to receive the sweet & abundant mango blessing. TPA Sweet cream lifts the Bavarian cream by boosting the creaminess with finesse. CAP Sweet Cream can simply not compete in this race and unceremoniously dethroned

Holy Vanilla, used relatively high, adds the ultimate vanilla flavor here and provides a delicate sweetness & creaminess to the Panna Cotta.

FE Mango has been my favorite mango this year and shows its full colors here. Full, juicy & ripe mango goodness... I have encountered NO evidence of the 'myth' of the fading FE Mango and not sure who started this nonsense. I have a reference SF test batch dating back to January and it has shown negligible fading. The flavor is (still) on point and, even after 5 months, still (far) better than any of its rivals.

A touch of Papaya adds a bit of intrigue and keeps the mango profile from being linear and, vitally, assists with balancing the sweetness.

As creams go, this baby needs a good 7 days to fully develop.

Mango Panna Cotta
3% (JF) Bavarian Cream 
2.5% (DFS) Holy Vanilla 
3.5%(FE) Mango 
0.5%(TPA) Papaya 
1% (TPA) Sweet Cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Rude Rudi said:


> Mango Panna Cotta
> A luscious & velvety Panna Cotta mizzled with fresh mango.
> 
> I set out to create a true Italian Panna Cotta (Italian for "cooked cream") = an Italian dessert of sweetened cream thickened with gelatin.
> The (not so) obvious choice here is JF Bavarian Cream which outperforms TFA in this application (by far). Soft, rich, uber creamy with just the right amount of vanilla is the perfect bed to receive the sweet & abundant mango blessing. TPA Sweet cream lifts the Bavarian cream by boosting the creaminess with finesse. CAP Sweet Cream can simply not compete in this race and unceremoniously dethroned
> 
> Holy Vanilla, used relatively high, adds the ultimate vanilla flavor here and provides a delicate sweetness & creaminess to the Panna Cotta.
> 
> FE Mango has been my favorite mango this year and shows its full colors here. Full, juicy & ripe mango goodness... I have encountered NO evidence of the 'myth' of the fading FE Mango and not sure who started this nonsense. I have a reference SF test batch dating back to January and it has shown negligible fading. The flavor is (still) on point and, even after 5 months, still (far) better than any of its rivals.
> 
> A touch of Papaya adds a bit of intrigue and keeps the mango profile from being linear and, vitally, assists with balancing the sweetness.
> 
> As creams go, this baby needs a good 7 days to fully develop.
> 
> Mango Panna Cotta
> 3% (JF) Bavarian Cream
> 2.5% (DFS) Holy Vanilla
> 3.5%(FE) Mango
> 0.5%(TPA) Papaya
> 1% (TPA) Sweet Cream
> 
> View attachment 169228



Only need DFS Holy Vanilla.....Ai, Any subs that might work (Not as good as DFS) but will give me a similar affect?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

StompieZA said:


> Only need DFS Holy Vanilla.....Ai, Any subs that might work (Not as good as DFS) but will give me a similar affect?


TFA Vanilla Bourbon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> TFA Vanilla Bourbon.


Thanks @Andre! Yes TFA Vanilla Bourbon or INW Shisha Vanilla can do the job although I do not know for sure as I have not tried it.


----------



## Andre

StompieZA said:


> Only need DFS Holy Vanilla.....Ai, Any subs that might work (Not as good as DFS) but will give me a similar affect?





Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks @Andre! Yes TFA Vanilla Bourbon or INW Shisha Vanilla can do the job although I do not know for sure as I have not tried it.


I have used TFA Vanilla Bourbon in place of DFS Holy Vanilla before the latter became available locally. And to good enough effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## StompieZA

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks @Andre! Yes TFA Vanilla Bourbon or INW Shisha Vanilla can do the job although I do not know for sure as I have not tried it.


I dont have vanilla bourbon but have plenty INW Vanilla Shisha, so soll give it a bash! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Blackberry & Lime Fool
Smashed blackberries folded into thick, sweet cream.

I set out to replicate a traditional fool which is a very simple & delicious dessert which involves folding pureed or stewed fruit into sweet cream or custard.

FA Vienna cream provides the main, sweet and creamy base bolstered by a smidgen of FLV cream to take it to the next level of uber creamy goodness. A spot of marshmallow to fluff and sweeten things up and we are good to go!

The simplicity and brilliance of FW Blackberry Is put to the test here and works perfectly to provide a fresh, juicy blackberry flavor. The CAP Lemon Lime compliments and balances the creaminess and fruitiness with finesse.

Being cream heavy, this baby needs at least 7 days to shine, 10 days best.

Blackberry & Lime Fool
2.5% (FW) Blackberry 
1% (FLV) Cream 
1% (CAP) Lemon Lime 
2% (TPA) Marshmallow 
2%(FA) Vienna Cream

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## outlaw_cloud

incredible_hullk said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Mixed this on Friday night and after couple iterations have a good result
> 
> Pistachio ice cream (@Andre please delete if there is a problem having a sa juice like this)
> 
> Vg 70%
> Pg 30%
> Tfa pistachio 9%
> Cap vanilla bean ice cream 3%
> Tfa sweet cream 2%
> Sweetner 2 to 3 drops per 30ml
> 
> Steep: overnight
> 
> A really creamy ice cream with a pistachio exhale. Up pistachio to 10% if you want more pistachio in your face.


Hi,

Is this for a 30ml mix or is it higher?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sticky Nuts
Smooth almonds coated with sticky caramel toffee.

FA Almond is the undisputed king of almonds and sits proudly as the chieftain here. It fulfills the role of nut (duh) but more importantly, it adds a delicious creaminess and in doing so, blends seamlessly with the toffee to create a fabulously thick and creamy toffee.

FW Hazelnut boosts the nuttiness a tad and assists further with the overall, nutty, creamy feel.

Caramel Toffee and English toffee has been my go-to caramel/toffee flavour for quite some time now and is just a phenomenal combo. It’s versatility is boundless and this is my maiden voyage by using it with a nut base. It does a splendid job in creating a thick and creamy toffee with zero off notes.

This baby needs 5 days to come together and will just improve with a longer steep.

Sticky Nuts
1.5% (FA) Almond 
1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee 
1.5% (VT) English Toffee 
0.5% (FW) Hazelnut

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Pleased to find out that sticky nuts are a real thing.

I am going to break my "rule" of not rushing out to buy new concentrates when a new recipe arrives. This is only because almost all of @Rude Rudi 's recipes have appealed to my particular taste.

Many thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> Sticky Nuts
> Smooth almonds coated with sticky caramel toffee.
> 
> FA Almond is the undisputed king of almonds and sits proudly as the chieftain here. It fulfills the role of nut (duh) but more importantly, it adds a delicious creaminess and in doing so, blends seamlessly with the toffee to create a fabulously thick and creamy toffee.
> 
> FW Hazelnut boosts the nuttiness a tad and assists further with the overall, nutty, creamy feel.
> 
> Caramel Toffee and English toffee has been my go-to caramel/toffee flavour for quite some time now and is just a phenomenal combo. It’s versatility is boundless and this is my maiden voyage by using it with a nut base. It does a splendid job in creating a thick and creamy toffee with zero off notes.
> 
> This baby needs 5 days to come together and will just improve with a longer steep.
> 
> Sticky Nuts
> 1.5% (FA) Almond
> 1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
> 1.5% (VT) English Toffee
> 0.5% (FW) Hazelnut
> 
> View attachment 190780


I bet that with a few tweaks, this can be morphed into an awesome milkshake/ice cream recipe as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

CJB85 said:


> I bet that with a few tweaks, this can be morphed into an awesome milkshake/ice cream recipe as well?



Yes, sounds good!!!

I would add it, as is, to my milkshake stone/base:

1.5% (OOO) Cream Milky Undertone PG 
0.75% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream 
3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, sounds good!!!
> 
> I would add it, as is, to my milkshake stone/base:
> 
> 1.5% (OOO) Cream Milky Undertone PG
> 0.75% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream
> 3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream


Damnit, now I need to go shopping this week, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, sounds good!!!
> 
> I would add it, as is, to my milkshake stone/base:
> 
> 1.5% (OOO) Cream Milky Undertone PG
> 0.75% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream
> 3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream



Something like this? (WS-23 because every milkshake needs to be just a little cool).

*%* *Vendor* *Flavor*
1.5
*(FA)* *Almond*
1.5
*(HS)* *Caramel Toffee*
1.5
*(OOO)* *Cream Milky Undertone PG*
1.5
*(VT)* *English Toffee*
0.75
*(HS)* *French Vanilla Icecream*
0.5
*(FW)* *Hazelnut*
3
*(LB)* *Vanilla Ice Cream*
0.5
*(OTHR)* *WS-23
Total flavoring*: 10.75% *Steep Days*: 0 *Best VG*: 0% *Temperature*: 0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Rude Rudi said:


> Sticky Nuts
> Smooth almonds coated with sticky caramel toffee.
> 
> FA Almond is the undisputed king of almonds and sits proudly as the chieftain here. It fulfills the role of nut (duh) but more importantly, it adds a delicious creaminess and in doing so, blends seamlessly with the toffee to create a fabulously thick and creamy toffee.
> 
> FW Hazelnut boosts the nuttiness a tad and assists further with the overall, nutty, creamy feel.
> 
> Caramel Toffee and English toffee has been my go-to caramel/toffee flavour for quite some time now and is just a phenomenal combo. It’s versatility is boundless and this is my maiden voyage by using it with a nut base. It does a splendid job in creating a thick and creamy toffee with zero off notes.
> 
> This baby needs 5 days to come together and will just improve with a longer steep.
> 
> Sticky Nuts
> 1.5% (FA) Almond
> 1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
> 1.5% (VT) English Toffee
> 0.5% (FW) Hazelnut
> 
> View attachment 190780


Interesting...


----------



## Adephi

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Pleased to find out that sticky nuts are a real thing.
> 
> I am going to break my "rule" of not rushing out to buy new concentrates when a new recipe arrives. This is only because almost all of @Rude Rudi 's recipes have appealed to my particular taste.
> 
> Many thanks.



Yesterday I placed my order. 5 minutes later this recipe appeared on ATF. At least the Caramel Toffee was on the list. Already have ideas what to do in the place of English Toffee.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Cartoffee
A delectable, rich & smooth caramel & toffee infusion...

I set out to create a toffee and caramel forward custard infused with slight notes of tobacco. Versions included the FLV Red Burley & Kentucky Blend but it distracted form the main profile, so I omitted them for this version.

There is not much to say about the undisputed kings of caramel RY4's other than it is just superb as a preambulatory 'tobacco' for novice and veteran mixers alike. Adding delectable, but subtle, caramel infused RY4 note, it lays the foundation masterfully. This work well with V2 at 8%.

I'm using my go to caramel/toffee combo in HS Caramel Toffee & VT English Toffee. A thick and creamy caramel toffee which adds adds oodles of sweetness & richness with no butyric vibes.

My faithful custard adds a rich & creamy custard and is fortified with a shot of vanilla, compliments of INW Shisha Vanilla.

Feel free to add .75 FLV Red Burley to increase the tobacco notes.

Give this baby 5 days or do to mingle & enjoy!

Cartoffee
1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
2% (INW) Custard
1.5% (VT) English Toffee
6% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

Rude Rudi said:


> Cartoffee
> A delectable, rich & smooth caramel & toffee infusion...
> 
> I set out to create a toffee and caramel forward custard infused with slight notes of tobacco. Versions included the FLV Red Burley & Kentucky Blend but it distracted form the main profile, so I omitted them for this version.
> 
> There is not much to say about the undisputed kings of caramel RY4's other than it is just superb as a preambulatory 'tobacco' for novice and veteran mixers alike. Adding delectable, but subtle, caramel infused RY4 note, it lays the foundation masterfully. This work well with V2 at 8%.
> 
> I'm using my go to caramel/toffee combo in HS Caramel Toffee & VT English Toffee. A thick and creamy caramel toffee which adds adds oodles of sweetness & richness with no butyric vibes.
> 
> My faithful custard adds a rich & creamy custard and is fortified with a shot of vanilla, compliments of INW Shisha Vanilla.
> 
> Feel free to add .75 FLV Red Burley to increase the tobacco notes.
> 
> Give this baby 5 days or do to mingle & enjoy!
> 
> Cartoffee
> 1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
> 2% (INW) Custard
> 1.5% (VT) English Toffee
> 6% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 193589


Thank you for the share, Can tell just by looking at it this will become an ADV for me. As soon as I am able to lay my hands on some Nic I am mixing 200ml of this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> Cartoffee
> A delectable, rich & smooth caramel & toffee infusion...
> 
> I set out to create a toffee and caramel forward custard infused with slight notes of tobacco. Versions included the FLV Red Burley & Kentucky Blend but it distracted form the main profile, so I omitted them for this version.
> 
> There is not much to say about the undisputed kings of caramel RY4's other than it is just superb as a preambulatory 'tobacco' for novice and veteran mixers alike. Adding delectable, but subtle, caramel infused RY4 note, it lays the foundation masterfully. This work well with V2 at 8%.
> 
> I'm using my go to caramel/toffee combo in HS Caramel Toffee & VT English Toffee. A thick and creamy caramel toffee which adds adds oodles of sweetness & richness with no butyric vibes.
> 
> My faithful custard adds a rich & creamy custard and is fortified with a shot of vanilla, compliments of INW Shisha Vanilla.
> 
> Feel free to add .75 FLV Red Burley to increase the tobacco notes.
> 
> Give this baby 5 days or do to mingle & enjoy!
> 
> Cartoffee
> 1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
> 2% (INW) Custard
> 1.5% (VT) English Toffee
> 6% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 193589


Mixing some of this tomorrow. One with the Red Burley and one without.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> Cartoffee
> A delectable, rich & smooth caramel & toffee infusion...
> 
> I set out to create a toffee and caramel forward custard infused with slight notes of tobacco. Versions included the FLV Red Burley & Kentucky Blend but it distracted form the main profile, so I omitted them for this version.
> 
> There is not much to say about the undisputed kings of caramel RY4's other than it is just superb as a preambulatory 'tobacco' for novice and veteran mixers alike. Adding delectable, but subtle, caramel infused RY4 note, it lays the foundation masterfully. This work well with V2 at 8%.
> 
> I'm using my go to caramel/toffee combo in HS Caramel Toffee & VT English Toffee. A thick and creamy caramel toffee which adds adds oodles of sweetness & richness with no butyric vibes.
> 
> My faithful custard adds a rich & creamy custard and is fortified with a shot of vanilla, compliments of INW Shisha Vanilla.
> 
> Feel free to add .75 FLV Red Burley to increase the tobacco notes.
> 
> Give this baby 5 days or do to mingle & enjoy!
> 
> Cartoffee
> 1.5% (HS) Caramel Toffee
> 2% (INW) Custard
> 1.5% (VT) English Toffee
> 6% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 193589


@Rude Rudi I mixed some a while ago and was meaning to ask you about it. My wife and I both experienced it as quite a "dry" feeling vape, the flavour is good but it has almost a chalky feel to it. I also mixed the toffee custard and got much the same effect (although the Cartoffee had much better flavour in general). Keep in mind that a commercial juice led to the mixing of many custard based recipes to find a replacement, so that is pretty much what the reference point has been in terms of mouthfeel. Is there any way to get it to a point where you have that thick, full, creamy mouthfeel? I know everyone always make the joke about commercial juices just loading up on sweetener, but would that have such an effect on the feel of the vape?

**EDIT** for reference purposes, it was vaped in a Serpent Elevate and an Intake single coil.


----------



## takatatak

CJB85 said:


> @Rude Rudi I mixed some a while ago and was meaning to ask you about it. My wife and I both experienced it as quite a "dry" feeling vape, the flavour is good but it has almost a chalky feel to it. I also mixed the toffee custard and got much the same effect (although the Cartoffee had much better flavour in general). Keep in mind that a commercial juice led to the mixing of many custard based recipes to find a replacement, so that is pretty much what the reference point has been in terms of mouthfeel. Is there any way to get it to a point where you have that thick, full, creamy mouthfeel? I know everyone always make the joke about commercial juices just loading up on sweetener, but would that have such an effect on the feel of the vape?
> 
> **EDIT** for reference purposes, it was vaped in a Serpent Elevate and an Intake single coil.


I can almost guarantee @Rude Rudi is using a flavour banger RDA and not a RTA. Most experienced mixers use drippers for accurate reference flavour. I personally use my RDA for testing and my RTA for everyday vaping.

Using a RDA will increase saturation but its not always the most practical or available solution so the easiest thing would be to add some sweetener. I know Rudi doesn't really like sweetener much (especially CAP Super Sweet) but adding 0.25% for starters and upping from there if needed could make a significant difference.

Regarding the mouth-feel and saturation of commercial juices, it's safe to assume that the majority of them have at least some sweetener in them. Obviously some tobaccos would be an exception. Enhancers such as sweetener, citric acid, acetyl pyrazine, WS-23, TFA Smooth/FA MTS Vape Wizard and so on can all be the missing touch to a recipe.

This is where recipe development is a painstaking process. Making something that you're happy with is one thing, making recipes that everyone's happy with is impossible 

My advice is to add a dash of sweetener first as that's the most likely thing to remedy the dryness you're referring to...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

CJB85 said:


> @Rude Rudi I mixed some a while ago and was meaning to ask you about it. My wife and I both experienced it as quite a "dry" feeling vape, the flavour is good but it has almost a chalky feel to it. I also mixed the toffee custard and got much the same effect (although the Cartoffee had much better flavour in general). Keep in mind that a commercial juice led to the mixing of many custard based recipes to find a replacement, so that is pretty much what the reference point has been in terms of mouthfeel. Is there any way to get it to a point where you have that thick, full, creamy mouthfeel? I know everyone always make the joke about commercial juices just loading up on sweetener, but would that have such an effect on the feel of the vape?
> 
> **EDIT** for reference purposes, it was vaped in a Serpent Elevate and an Intake single coil.



Holy grail does tend to give a bit of a dry taste, add between 0.25-0.35% cap super sweet and it will sort it out for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

@CJB85 
Yes, I only use RDA's which produce a fuller, more accurate flavour delivery. Yes, I suggest a tad of sweetener to counter the chalkiness as suggested by @takatatak or perhaps a bit of marshmallow/meringue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> @CJB85
> Yes, I only use RDA's which produce a fuller, more accurate flavour delivery. Yes, I suggest a tad of sweetener to counter the chalkiness as suggested by @takatatak or perhaps a bit of marshmallow/meringue.


Thanks @Rude Rudi I will give it a shot, one with meringue, one with Marshmallow.
I have two RDA's and a squonk mod paid for, but alas the lockdown is preventing it from being shipped.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morix

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, sounds good!!!
> 
> I would add it, as is, to my milkshake stone/base:
> 
> 1.5% (OOO) Cream Milky Undertone PG
> 0.75% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream
> 3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream


@Rude Rudi is this still your active base or has it been tweaked? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steri-stumpi-base-clone-just-add-flavour.t49828/#post-673646


----------

